# **NEW** MUFE Artist Shadows



## leahrenae (Jul 18, 2014)

I didn't see another thread about this... but I'm just too excited and may have overlooked...

  MUFE will be releasing their brand new Artist Shadows in commemoration of their 30 year anniversary this August. 

  There will be 210 brand new shadows coming in 5 different formulas (matte, metal, iridescent, satin, and diamond).

  They recently sent out an email to all Backstage Pass card holders; there's an exclusive early access at the boutiques across the country (I think there's 6 or 7) on July 24th. Of course you can use your discount and when you purchase 10, you get an addition 10% off!

  If you aren't in an area with a boutique, you can place a phone order. However, the new shadows aren't up on their site yet, so shadow numbers aren't available. Hopefully they will be before the 24th. I'll update the thread as I find information.. if you know anything, keep us informed!

  Have a couple promo pictures attached, courtesy of http://clippingsmagazine.com/?p=1185

  I am SO excited about this!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 18, 2014)

MUFE has some of the best matte shadows I've ever laid a brush to. I wonder if this means they are discontinuing their older shadows. I have a nice collection of those already. Looking forward to seeing and touching the new product.


----------



## leahrenae (Jul 18, 2014)

I do too! but these will be replacing the old ones. I've been scouring the innanets and it seems they're even better than the old ones.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 18, 2014)

leahrenae said:


> I do too! but these will be replacing the old ones. I've been scouring the innanets and it seems they're even *better than the old ones*.


  Really?! You know if they keep the numbering the same. The first one I will by is #92. I love that shadow!!!


----------



## leahrenae (Jul 18, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Really?! You know if they keep the numbering the same. The first one I will by is #92. I love that shadow!!!


  giiiirl... I was thinking the same thing, but I called 2 boutiques and they said they numbering will be different


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 18, 2014)

leahrenae said:


> giiiirl... I was thinking the same thing, but I called 2 boutiques and they said they numbering will be different


  Rats!! What ever they number that thing is I will have it when it launches!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 18, 2014)

Oooh, I can't wait to get my hands on these. I haven't been to a boutique in ages. I never like the trip over there and it's in the middle of nowhere and blah. I guess I'll just have to wait.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 18, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Oooh, I can't wait to get my hands on these. I haven't been to a boutique in ages. I never like the trip over there and it's in the middle of nowhere and blah. I guess I'll just have to wait.


  I knew it was just a matter of time before you showed up in here. LMFAO! I know how you love MUFE.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 18, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I knew it was just a matter of time before you showed up in here. LMFAO! I know how you love MUFE.


  I almost rolled off my bed when I saw this thread. :lol:


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 18, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I almost rolled off my bed when I saw this thread.


  I've already counted 17 shadows from that pic that looks interesting. I will be carrying my 3( hangs head in shame) MUFE palettes to the store when they finally launch in Sephora. It's times like this I really wish I were back in NYC.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 18, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I've already counted 17 shadows from that pic that looks interesting. I will be carrying my 3( hangs head in shame) MUFE palettes to the store when they finally launch in Sephora. It's times like this I really wish I were back in NYC.


  I gave my palettes away. I wasn't using them much. I had two. Now I have 3 or 4 individual shadows. I wonder if guru makeup emporium will get these soon because I can just get a palette there since Sephora doesn't carry them anymore.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 18, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I gave my palettes away. I wasn't using them much. I had two. Now I have 3 or 4 individual shadows. I wonder if guru makeup emporium will get these soon because I can just get a palette there since Sephora doesn't carry them anymore.


  The Vegas boutique has palettes. It's in the Sephora store in the Venetian. My sister bought one the last time we were there.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 18, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> The Vegas boutique has palettes. It's in the Sephora store in the Venetian. My sister bought one the last time we were there.


  Oh,OK. You'd think they'd still have them online. I wish they had the one without the slots or the 4 pan palettes. My Sephora tries so hard to squeeze so much MUFE in that they had to dump the palettes and some shadow shades. They need to give up and make 4 sections out of it instead of squeezing everything into 3.


----------



## leahrenae (Jul 18, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Oh,OK. You'd think they'd still have them online. I wish they had the one without the slots or the 4 pan palettes. My Sephora tries so hard to squeeze so much MUFE in that they had to dump the palettes and some shadow shades. They need to give up and make 4 sections out of it instead of squeezing everything into 3.


  if all else fails you can always order by phone from the MUFE boutiques. 
  whenever I make it to one, I stock up! lol!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 22, 2014)

The shadows and compact are on the Sephora now. They have a two pan and three pan palette.


----------



## leahrenae (Jul 22, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> The shadows and compact are on the Sephora now. They have a two pan and three pan palette.


  I can't find them 
  can  you post a link?


----------



## leahrenae (Jul 22, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> The shadows and compact are on the Sephora now. They have a two pan and three pan palette.


  ooookay... found them. allll the way at the bottom of the page...
  I don't particularly care for the 2/3 pan palettes
  they fit inside the 10 well palette, so I'll just order refills from the boutique. but at least now I can see colors!
  thanks for the heads up shontay!


----------



## alexisweaver (Jul 23, 2014)

leahrenae said:


> I didn't see another thread about this... but I'm just too excited and may have overlooked...
> 
> MUFE will be releasing their brand new Artist Shadows in commemoration of their 30 year anniversary this August.
> 
> ...


----------



## leahrenae (Jul 23, 2014)

shadows are up on the MUFE site..
  you get a better look at the texture and color.. the metallic ones are looking awesome!
  I would say that Satin S-924 may be most similar to #92 in the old formula

  http://www.makeupforever.com/us/en-us/make-up/eyes/eye-shadow/artist-shadow-metallic-finish-refill?sku=7012
  http://www.makeupforever.com/us/en-us/make-up/artist-shadow-diamond-finish-refill
  http://www.makeupforever.com/us/en-us/make-up/eyes/eye-shadow/artist-shadow-matte-finish-refill
  http://www.makeupforever.com/us/en-us/make-up/eyes/eye-shadow/artist-shadow-satiny-finish-refill
  http://www.makeupforever.com/us/en-us/make-up/eyes/eye-shadow/artist-shadow-iridescent-finish-refill

  my first go round I'm gonna grab:
  M - 100, 608, 664, 720, 846
  S - 228, 604, 706, 748, 924
  ME - 302, 512, 614, 624, 700
  I - 520, 648, 722, 746, 804


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 23, 2014)

I got damn near half the selection on my Loves list. I have no idea what to get first. I want to get 3-5 and perhaps a couple of different finishes, but I am overwhelmed. I'm going to have to wait a week or so, too b/c I have other needs right now.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 23, 2014)

leahrenae said:


> shadows are up on the MUFE site..
> you get a better look at the texture and color.. the metallic ones are looking awesome!
> I would say that Satin S-924 may be most similar to #92 in the old formula
> 
> ...


  i thought I was the only person that did that. You should see my loves list. Insane. 

  I thought I would start with two colors and then wait from them to hit stores.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 23, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> You know that S-924 is already in my basket as well as the M928 i thought I was the only person that did that. You should see my loves list. Insane.   I thought I would start with two colors and then wait from them to hit stores.


  That's sensible. I'm thinking I should start with 3 so I can do a complete look in one go. There are so many gorgeous greens and orange/coral transition type shades. I just know my Sephora won't get all the shades and it'll take forever. I'm too impatient.   I never really put things on my loves list but I was just falling in love with so many shades that I needed a list of the ones that caught my eye.  Hey can't I pop these into a Mac palette w/o the insert? Or a Z palette?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 23, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Hey can't I pop these into a Mac palette w/o the insert? Or a Z palette?


  If they are easy to depot as the last ones were then yes, a MAC or Z palette would work. Please let them be easy to depot! You know if they are the same size they will fit in these extra Sephora palettes I have.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jul 23, 2014)

I _just_ got my first MUFE shadow a couple months ago (#92) and now I have 6 that I was immediately drawn to added to my basket. I didn't even know there were new releases!


----------



## leahrenae (Jul 24, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> If they are easy to depot as the last ones were then yes, a MAC or Z palette would work. Please let them be easy to depot! You know if they are the same size they will fit in these extra Sephora palettes I have.


  I heard they're just as easy to pop out of the pots as the old one. would definitely fit into any magnetized palette and into the current MUFE palettes. 
  I'm placing my order soon, will post swatches as soooon as I can get my hands on them!


----------



## sss215 (Jul 24, 2014)

These shadows are amazing! Just got back from checking them out and they are super pigmented with just one swipe. I grabbed 4 and it took me a sec to determine which ones I wanted. I picked the ones most unique to what I already had and that took a while to narrow down. Just like the existing shadows, these can be used as blushes as well and there are some beautiful shades that can be used as highlighters. Just gorge!   The technology behind them is stellar. I am going back for more. MUFE is really making all the other eyeshadow brands look like they are on a struggle right now.  Everyone is going to have to step up.  I was told they will be out Aug. 1 at the MUFE boutiques and Aug 15 at Sephora.    Side note, there are now 4 and 6 pan magnetic palettes now as well.  Love the new sizes too.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks for the swatches! I actually dread knowing some shades can be used as blushes because that makes my list grow. I was looking at the corals and thought about using them as blush. MUFE will take all my money.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 24, 2014)

I almost forgot about the early access deal but I got my call in a few minutes ago. Thankfully they did phone orders because we don't have a boutique anywhere near Georgia lol. The discount was better than the usual 40% backstage card discount. It's 50% off plus an additional 10% if you order 10 or more. I was pleasantly surprised by the 50%


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 24, 2014)

I really wish they sold the pans alone at Sephora to cut that price down a bit.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 24, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I really wish they sold the pans alone at Sephora to cut that price down a bit.


I wonder if they'll ever carry the pans...would be a smart move since so many people are into putting their shadows in palettes of some sort.


----------



## sss215 (Jul 24, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Really?! You know if they keep the numbering the same. The first one I will by is #92. I love that shadow!!!





DILLIGAF said:


> If they are easy to depot as the last ones were then yes, a MAC or Z palette would work. Please let them be easy to depot! You know if they are the same size they will fit in these extra Sephora palettes I have.


  Super easy  





Jaymuhlee said:


> I _just_ got my first MUFE shadow a couple months ago (#92) and now I have 6 that I was immediately drawn to added to my basket. I didn't even know there were new releases!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 24, 2014)

sss215 said:


> Super easy The original 92 and the new one are not the same. The new one leaned more red tone to me and not true cool toned purple. And it's not a matte. So if you need it or want to back it up, I say do it!    I was a little sad about that, but the quality of the shadows over all makes up for it. They are really nice.  Like, makeup lovers, what is YOUR favorite doing right now, um, surely NOT THIS!  I'll only buy MUFE shadows until I get all the ones that I want. Ignoring all makeup collections from here on out eyeshadow wise. These are theeee truth.    There is also going to be a 30 pan artist kit coming out with shades selected by 30 leading makeup artists. I grabbed a pamphlet that explained which shade each artist picked and why. It's suppose to be a super exclusive kit that will have all the essential colors.


  Which finish would you say performs best? I'm looking more into the matte and satin finishes w/ just a couple of iridescent. I'll probably stay away from the diamond if it's close to the old ones.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 24, 2014)

The numbering system is different. #4 (matte black) is now M100, for example.


----------



## leahrenae (Jul 24, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> I almost forgot about the early access deal but I got my call in a few minutes ago. Thankfully they did phone orders because we don't have a boutique anywhere near Georgia lol. The discount was better than the usual 40% backstage card discount. It's 50% off plus an additional 10% if you order 10 or more. I was pleasantly surprised by the 50%


   Yessss!!!! I'd calculated my total before I called to place my order and when she got back on the phone and told me my total, it was about over $50 less than what I thought. Pleasant surprise indeed! So excited to receive my order!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 24, 2014)

leahrenae said:


> I heard they're just as easy to pop out of the pots as the old one. would definitely fit into any magnetized palette and into the current MUFE palettes.
> I'm placing my order soon, will post swatches as soooon as I can get my hands on them!
> 
> Can't wait to see what you get!
> ...


  Girl I'm excited for you to receive your order!


----------



## BeautyFan55 (Jul 25, 2014)

These new shadows are beautiful. I like too many to list. I was going to pick up #58 from the old formula, but maybe I should just wait to see if there is a dupe in the new formula.  Anyway, I'm loving the teal, orange and purple shades. They really stepped up their game with shade variety.


----------



## sss215 (Jul 25, 2014)

BeautyFan55 said:


> These new shadows are beautiful. I like too many to list. I was going to pick up #58 from the old formula, but maybe I should just wait to see if there is a dupe in the new formula.  Anyway, I'm loving the teal, orange and purple shades. They really stepped up their game with shade variety.


  I love #58 and there is a dupe that you will need!


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Jul 25, 2014)

I am so in love with these shadows, I picked up 9 yesterday. NINE. And a medium sized magnetic palette to hold em in ($11 and holds 12 very comfortably) I will pick up some more shades either today or tomorrow. Like someone else stated, I was in there for nearly an hour trying to narrow my choices down... and I narrowed them down to NINE! LOL. Welp, payday is here. Time to add some 'left behinds' to the family.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jul 25, 2014)

leahrenae said:


> ooookay... found them. allll the way at the bottom of the page...
> I don't particularly care for the 2/3 pan palettes
> they fit inside the 10 well palette, so I'll just order refills from the boutique. but at least now I can see colors!
> thanks for the heads up shontay!


  I'm trying to be realistic with myself so I've narrowed my list down to just three (#58, S924, and M928). The $1 palettes are so convenient, so getting two 2-pans would be perfect... Except now I feel compelled to buy two 3-pan palettes because they cost the same amount, which also means I'll be getting _five_ new shadows. Ugh. This cycle is so vicious! I'm not even looking at the 10-pan palette you guys have been mentioning. Too dangerous.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Jul 25, 2014)

*sigh* Home from the boutique; I bought 5 more.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 25, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> *sigh* Home from the boutique; I bought 5 more.


  Swatches if you can when you can please.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Jul 27, 2014)

I'll post some pics/swatches today.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Jul 28, 2014)

Sorry I'm late. So this is just the first of many palettes (speaking of which, I'm going to exchange this medium sized magnetic palette for the large today or tomorrow. This palette (very clearly) is all neutral/nude colors. I will do purples, coral/oranges and greens next.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I will add actual swatches later!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 29, 2014)

My shadows arrived a little while ago. They sent me the wrong palette but I'm not too upset. I was expecting the 10 pan palette but this one can hold 18 I believe. Just another excuse to get more shadows lol. I called myself being good just ordering 10 but I should have got more...the price was great.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've never had the metal magnetized palette (I only have the 10 pan rubber/plastic one) so I had no idea that the magnetic sheet inside was so strong.  I'll get around to swatching these soon.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 29, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> My shadows arrived a little while ago. They sent me the wrong palette but I'm not too upset. I was expecting the 10 pan palette but this one can hold 18 I believe. Just another excuse to get more shadows lol. I called myself being good just ordering 10 but I should have got more...the price was great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm loving those colors, I usually don't look at single es but these look so pigmented and just gorgeous. I'll be waiting for those swatches when you can please and thank you.


----------



## leahrenae (Jul 29, 2014)

got my package today... swatches!
  some of them aren't up to par with what i was expecting, the matte black is a total disappointment. but I'm eager to see how they'll perform on the eyes/cheeks.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 29, 2014)

Wow beautiful......Thank you for posting. I see a few that I like.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 29, 2014)

M846!

  wow O_O


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks for these swatches, @leahrenae! Am I imagining things or does M664 look similar to MAC _Uninterrupted_? And how do you like S924?

  My wish list may or may not be growing...


----------



## leahrenae (Jul 30, 2014)

L to R: MAC Uninterrupted, MUFE M-664, Bobbi Brown Camel, MAC Gilt by Association (more gold), MUFE ME-624 (more black)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  L to R: MUFE 92, MUFE S-924 S-924 doesn't swatch as well as 92 and it appears more reddish. It's a pretty color, nonetheless. Maybe there's another matte shade that's more closely matched to 92.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Jul 30, 2014)

Gah, I want I-804!


----------



## BeautyFan55 (Jul 30, 2014)

leahrenae said:


> L to R: MAC Uninterrupted, MUFE M-664, Bobbi Brown Camel, MAC Gilt by Association (more gold), MUFE ME-624 (more black)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks for the swatches, I have #92 already, the new shade almost reminds me of Vibrant Grape by MAC. I think I may try the electric purple or orchid shades.


----------



## MACina (Jul 30, 2014)

leahrenae said:


> got my package today... swatches!
> some of them aren't up to par with what i was expecting, the matte black is a total disappointment. but I'm eager to see how they'll perform on the eyes/cheeks.


 
  Stunning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 30, 2014)

Super quick swatches of the few shadows I got. Sorry for the less than stellar quality  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ME740 (Magma) ME728 (Copper Red) S604 (Teak) S812 (Tea Pink) S710 (Peach)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ME840 (Pink Chrome) M630 (Sweet Chestnut) S556 (Taupe Gray) M626 (Neutral Brown) ME734 (Tangerine)


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm loving all of those shades goodness!





butterflyeyes said:


> Super quick swatches of the few shadows I got. Sorry for the less than stellar quality
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jul 30, 2014)

leahrenae said:


> L to R: MAC Uninterrupted, MUFE M-664, Bobbi Brown Camel, MAC Gilt by Association (more gold), MUFE ME-624 (more black)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you so much! I need to just buy _Uninterrupted_ or _Camel_ already, M664 is totally different! S924 is really pretty, too, but I think I'll skip it in favor of M928. Thanks again!


----------



## MACina (Jul 30, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> ME840 (Pink Chrome) M630 (Sweet Chestnut) S556 (Taupe Gray) M626 (Neutral Brown) ME734 (Tangerine)


  M630 (Sweet Chestnut),S556 (Taupe Gray) and M626 (Neutral Brown) look gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Thank you for the swatches!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm so mad that I was about to order and the gold shadow is sold out. I really need a good gold eyeshadow. I'll wait until it's back in stock. I've scratched a lot of the shadows I have on my wish list. Looking at it, I already have most of those colors and I can't waste money just because this is a new product. I'm dying to try the formula, but only for colors I really need and that's not a large amount at all.


----------



## BeautyFan55 (Jul 30, 2014)

Has anyone seen the MUFE Artist palette on Temptalia, it has the new shades. It's a really nice fall palette. I would post a link but I am on my cell. There are 8 shades. Neutrals and colors mixed. I may have to grab that. Maybe it will be in store soon.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 30, 2014)

BeautyFan55 said:


> Has anyone seen the MUFE Artist palette on Temptalia, it has the new shades. It's a really nice fall palette. I would post a link but I am on my cell. There are 8 shades. Neutrals and colors mixed. I may have to grab that. Maybe it will be in store soon.


It's on Sephora website now from what I understand.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 30, 2014)

I actually started a thread on this earlier. Stop on by and say hello if you'd like, here is the link:  http://www.specktra.net/t/189143/make-up-for-ever-artist-palette-for-august-2014#post_2725057


----------



## sss215 (Jul 31, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> My shadows arrived a little while ago. They sent me the wrong palette but I'm not too upset. I was expecting the 10 pan palette but this one can hold 18 I believe. Just another excuse to get more shadows lol. I called myself being good just ordering 10 but I should have got more...the price was great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thought that was the 10 pan. Did it have a foam 10 slot divider in it?  I saw one at the MUFE boutique.   





leahrenae said:


> L to R: MAC Uninterrupted, MUFE M-664, Bobbi Brown Camel, MAC Gilt by Association (more gold), MUFE ME-624 (more black)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yup folks  need to grab the original 92 if they want the same purple. Wish there was a true dupe, but a lot of independents make purples like 92 now so you can find something similar.     My goal with the new shades is to find one like urban decay chaos. I love that color but urban decay has not released it as a single shadow lol.  hopefully I can find a dupe with make up forever.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 31, 2014)

sss215 said:


> Thought that was the 10 pan. Did it have a foam 10 slot divider in it?  I saw one at the MUFE boutique.  .


 No it's the large magnetized palette. It comes with a foam protector in it but not one that has slots for pans. It can be used to protect the shadows in the palette during travel...just to cushion them. It usual costs about $19.50 on it's own.


----------



## sss215 (Jul 31, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> No it's the large magnetized palette. It comes with a foam protector in it but not one that has slots for pans. It can be used to protect the shadows in the palette during travel...just to cushion them. It usual costs about $19.50 on it's own.


  I'm going tomorrow to look at the pans again. I grabbed a 4 pan and I think I need a few more they hold a nice amount of MAC shadows, which is great for travel.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 31, 2014)

sss215 said:


> I'm going tomorrow to look at the pans again. I grabbed a 4 pan and I think I need a few more they hold a nice amount of MAC shadows, which is great for travel.


I actually like the way this palette is...surprisingly. I think on my receipt the regular price is $13 before the pro discount  (no clue why the foam on it's own would cost so much more) and I think it would hold around 40 MAC shadows (give or take). I will probably get another one when I place another order.


----------



## sss215 (Jul 31, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> I actually like the way this palette is...surprisingly. I think on my receipt the regular price is $13 before the pro discount  (no clue why the foam on it's own would cost so much more) and I think it would hold around 40 MAC shadows (give or take). I will probably get another one when I place another order.


  Here is a picture of the one I saw in the store with the foam insert. As you can tell the palette is metal and not the older plastic one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm really excited about switching over to MUFE's new shadows. This formula makes them easier to work with. I found application can be quicker as well.  I really love them. I haven't been this excited about eyeshadows in a while.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 31, 2014)

sss215 said:


> Here is a picture of the one I saw in the store with the foam insert. As you can tell the palette is metal and not the older plastic one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ok.  I asked for they 10 pan palette when I called to place my order on Pro Release day and that's what I was expecting but that's not what I got....at least that's not what the receipt says. And the foam that came with it doesn't have any cutouts for the pans. :shrugs: I suppose I could call you find out but I don't mind as much as I initially thought I would. Unfortunately there isn't a boutique anywhere near my state (Ga) so I ended up calling NJ to order. I would be in so much more trouble if I had local access lol. I'm loving the formula of these but I honestly loved the old formula...although I didn't really care for the Diamond formula as much.


----------



## leahrenae (Jul 31, 2014)

Played with these this evening, here's a couple shots. Uploading from my phone and can post #s a little later.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 31, 2014)

leahrenae said:


> Played with these this evening, here's a couple shots. Uploading from my phone and can post #s a little later.


 I love it :eyelove:


----------



## sss215 (Aug 1, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I really wish they sold the pans alone at Sephora to cut that price down a bit.


  They are 21 at both sephora and MUFE and I'm not understanding why they just don't sell them a a pan. The little container they come in is a waste.  At least with the old ones the square compact had more weight to it and was sturdier for travel outside of a palette.  This new circle container they are in... The lids doesn't screw on or anything. I see sephora is charging a dollar extra for a single case. Funny, the single case price is the same for the duo and trio cases.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 1, 2014)

Ok there are foam inserts for the foam palettes at the MUFE boutique if that is your thing. They are 2.00.  They will only for the new deeper metal palettes not the old ones.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Aug 1, 2014)

Sephora just pulled all of the old formula shadows offline! I was wondering why #58 disappeared from my loves... Hopefully I'll still be able to find it in-store??


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 1, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Sephora just pulled all of the old formula shadows offline! I was wondering why #58 disappeared from my loves... Hopefully I'll still be able to find it in-store??


----------



## hollied3 (Aug 1, 2014)

I wonder when Sephora will put them all out. Does anyone know? I need to swatch them and see how they feel before I buy them! Thanks


----------



## sss215 (Aug 2, 2014)

I started a spreadsheet of the shadows I have and the ones I'm going to get. This is serious.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 2, 2014)

I asked a manager at Sephora today about when they'll be getting the shadows. I was told September. Of course, they won't be getting all the shades either because they don't have enough room. I need to start ordering a couple because I can't wait that long.


----------



## mysteereous (Aug 2, 2014)

I went to the MUFE boutique today to swatch the shadows and confirm my wishlist. These shadows are gorgeous! Although I brought my palettes with me, I didn't have to break them out. Nothing that caught my eye looked like a dupe of any MUFE shadows I currently own. I didn't really pay attention to the brown shadows though; I was much more interested in the colors. I will def bring my brown palette with me whenever I get around to checking out the new versions. 

  I wasn't supposed to buy anything, but when I swatched D708 - an iridescent copper with pink shimmer - it HAD to come home with me. I didn't want to buy one of the small palettes, since I have a few of the old quads to use for travel. So I picked up the XL metal palette. It's huge; by my count, it should hold about 28 pans (4 rows of 7 pans).

  They also had the new artist palette available. It was tempting, but I decided I'd rather wait and buy the shadows I'm interested in individually. I think if it was half matte and half shimmer, I could have been persuaded.

  I also stopped by Sephora and saw that they still have some old shadows in stock. They didn't have anything I was interested in, though.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 7, 2014)

Ummmmmm...... O_O


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Aug 7, 2014)

I wonder if there's a Laura Mercier _African Violet_ dupe in the line somewhere… It's one eyeshadow I've been wanting for ages.  I just realized LM totally sells it as a single lol @ me. Still kind of curious though...


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 10, 2014)

I am gonna be so impatient waiting for these.. and I just know my Sephora is going to get them later than everywhere else.


----------



## hollied3 (Aug 10, 2014)

I have to tell all of you that I'm totally ripped at Sephora right now! I saw the new MUFE Artist Palette and searched its availability I'm my area, the Sephora website said it WAS available in the Sephora inside JC Penny about 15 min. from me. Off I went, when I got there they #1. had no idea what I was talking about and had to ask around and #2. The girl who did know what I was talking about, said it hasn't been delivered yet but should be in stock in 2 weeks!! I know I should've called first but the Sephora website stated it was "IN STOCK" within the last 24 hours! So I guess I'll be waiting. I need to see it and swatch it before I buy it, that's how I am, otherwise I'd buy it online!! So aggravating, not only did I waste my time, energy and gas, I also walked away disappointed!!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Aug 10, 2014)

hollied3 said:


> I have to tell all of you that I'm totally ripped at Sephora right now! I saw the new MUFE Artist Palette and searched its availability I'm my area, the Sephora website said it WAS available in the Sephora inside JC Penny about 15 min. from me. Off I went, when I got there they #1. had no idea what I was talking about and had to ask around and #2. The girl who did know what I was talking about, said it hasn't been delivered yet but should be in stock in 2 weeks!! I know I should've called first but the Sephora website stated it was "IN STOCK" within the last 24 hours! So I guess I'll be waiting. I need to see it and swatch it before I buy it, that's how I am, otherwise I'd buy it online!! So aggravating, not only did I waste my time, energy and gas, I also walked away disappointed!!


  I always call ahead for this very reason. In fact, today I called three stores looking for some new products that showed up as available and each time was told it wasn't in stock yet. Each store had a different reason but it seems like the site updates before the actual stores do as a general rule. And sometimes they do actually have it in stock but in the back. Hopefully your store will get the palette soon!


----------



## hollied3 (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks!! And a lesson learned. What I can't understand is with all we can do with computers and Sephora's  IT techs can't figure out how to fix this and save us all from the aggravation lol


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 11, 2014)

I cannot tell you how many times I've gone to Sephora when online it says an item is in stock only to find that it's not. I sent them an e-mail about it last week. They said they forwarded it to the particular store I was talking about. Thing is I know my store has the new items, but they are beyond slow putting it out. I've worked in retail, in actually processing and merchandising and I know how that works. I know that you can be short staffed and all that jazz, but it's annoying for the customers. Also, the one time I said hey I want my stuff anyway and asked a salesperson to get what I wanted from the back I could tell she had an attitude about it. Another time, I came in for store opening and they were merchandising so I wasted time in the mall, came back almost two hours later and they weren't even close to being done. That's just incompetence. I had to come back another day. They need to get that together. They have the stuff but are dragging their feet putting it out. *rant over*


----------



## hollied3 (Aug 11, 2014)

Lol rant over!! Too funny


----------



## brunettespylove (Aug 11, 2014)

So i took a shot and ordered a few. My store always shows as "in stock" when they don't have it, even if it's not a new item. Its the same block as my job but i already went in so much recently to swatch etc,  so i didn't want to go again if i wasn't sure. lol  Plus there's so many shades i know they won't have them all, at some point id like to visit the boutique but il wait til they're not as new  I needed a new base color so i called the boutique for the undertones. and i figured instead of getting the 3pan i can just put a magnet on back to add to my z palette. I ordered vanilla, sienna, mustard and auburn./  For those who got them, are they easy to pop out?


----------



## hollied3 (Aug 11, 2014)

I had emailed Sephora regarding my situation and they emailed me back apologizing, but in the same sentence, telling me that it's recommended that I call ahead next time. Ok call ahead to see if an item that is listed as in stock to see if any of them have even made it to the store yet??? On top of it, 3 out of the 4 girls had no idea what I was talking about!! Anyway, I guess I should consider myself grateful seeing they give me 100 free points.


----------



## brunettespylove (Aug 11, 2014)

hollied3 said:


> I had emailed Sephora regarding my situation and they emailed me back apologizing, but in the same sentence, telling me that it's recommended that I call ahead next time. Ok call ahead to see if an item that is listed as in stock to see if any of them have even made it to the store yet??? On top of it, 3 out of the 4 girls had no idea what I was talking about!! Anyway, I guess I should consider myself grateful seeing they give me 100 free points.


   That would make sense if they picked up the phone. My store never does


----------



## hollied3 (Aug 11, 2014)

Great!! All I know that for a company that makes a ton of $$ they need to put some of towards fixing this problem! How hard can it be for each store to log in or report somehow what they actually have in stock! The website said this palette was in stock in the last 24 hours and it hadn't even been delivered to the store yet!! That's unexceptable for us as loyal customers and if they're not answering hen phone on top of it!!! Makes me wish Ulta sold all that Sephora does


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 11, 2014)

hollied3 said:


> Great!! All I know that for a company that makes a ton of $$ they need to put some of towards fixing this problem! How hard can it be for each store to log in or report somehow what they actually have in stock! The website said this palette was in stock in the last 24 hours and it hadn't even been delivered to the store yet!! That's unexceptable for us as loyal customers and if they're not answering hen phone on top of it!!! Makes me wish Ulta sold all that Sephora does


Pretty sure it's been delivered. They just haven't added it to their in-store inventory. I'm almost positive that is the case. And ironically, a LOT of companies aren't that great at keeping their systems correct. Macy's has a really bad habit of this very issue. Online will say that they have something at a specific locations and the store will say that they don't or never even had the item. Same thing with Wal-Mart (although they don't surprise me at all) and Target. There are others of course. You'd think it would be easy to control but for whatever reason it seems to happen. Only place I have never personally seen this happen is Best Buy lol. I wish MUFE would open more boutiques....so people can have access to the whole range of products in physical locations.  And I don't know if it's just the ones in my State or what but Ulta...as much as I like them isn't all that great about having stock in most locations. In some areas they are the only place to get some of the brands they carry but often you have to order online to get the stuff you really want.


----------



## hollied3 (Aug 11, 2014)

I agree completely! I've also had this happen to me at Macys. I'm gonna google and see if there's a MUFE Boutique near me, I don't it though I'm in Rhode Island. I'd prob have to go to Boston or N.Y. I think I can wait if that's the case lol


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 11, 2014)

hollied3 said:


> I agree completely! I've also had this happen to me at Macys. I'm gonna google and see if there's a MUFE Boutique near me, I don't it though I'm in Rhode Island. I'd prob have to go to Boston or N.Y. I think I can wait if that's the case lol


There's one in NJ...only know that because it's the one I ordered my shadows from during the pro pre sale lol. Of course that may not help you much either


----------



## leahrenae (Aug 12, 2014)

I attended the MUFE pro artistry weekend in Nashville this past, and they mentioned they will soon be opening an e-store, so you can purchase online from their website. Finally!
  The have some good things coming up...

  and regarding inventory mix-ups from site to store, it's more difficult than it seems to keep track. it's very hard to keep a perpetual inventory of every single item in every single store in the country. from corporate's side, they know what was shipped to the store, and theoretically that's what should be there. From the store's perspective, there could be issues with shipping, items could have been damage, or the associates simply haven't placed items out yet. 

  it can be annoying, but there's a ton of factors going on behind the scenes.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 12, 2014)

I was at Sephora on Friday and I saw the MUFE rep updating the Sales Associates on the new eyeshadows. I tried to ear hustle and the rep saw me and told me the colors will be on shelves next week (at the time of posting next week will be this week) I'm going to be in the area by this weekend so I will check again. I'm looking forward to swatching.


----------



## hollied3 (Aug 12, 2014)

Haha I am dying right now with your ear hustle and they saw you!!! I love it!! Sounds like something I'd do. Thank you so much for the info and for making my morning


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 12, 2014)

leahrenae said:


> *I attended the MUFE pro artistry weekend in Nashville  *this past, and they mentioned they will soon be opening an e-store, so you can purchase online from their website. Finally! The have some good things coming up...  and regarding inventory mix-ups from site to store, it's more difficult than it seems to keep track. it's very hard to keep a perpetual inventory of every single item in every single store in the country. from corporate's side, they know what was shipped to the store, and theoretically that's what should be there. From the store's perspective, there could be issues with shipping, items could have been damage, or the associates simply haven't placed items out yet.   it can be annoying, but there's a ton of factors going on behind the scenes.


I had planned on attending but some things came up so I couldn't make the drive up. I was looking forward to it


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 12, 2014)

Goss posted a video about them on his gossmakeupchat channel.. they look so stunning and pigmented. Can't wait until more reviews start coming in.


----------



## brunettespylove (Aug 13, 2014)

Here are swatches of what I ordered. Vanilla blends in with my skintone.  I forgot to order a single compact for it, since I wanted to use it as a base shade. I'm still surprised by the $ considering they're pans but they are .07oz lol    And I put the pans in my zpalette 4U sz. Not sure if I can fit more than 6 they're so large.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 13, 2014)

brunettespylove said:


> Here are swatches of what I ordered. Vanilla blends in with my skintone.  I forgot to order a single compact for it, since I wanted to use it as a base shade. I'm still surprised by the $ considering they're pans but they are .07oz lol    And I put the pans in my zpalette 4U sz. Not sure if I can fit more than 6 they're so large.


  The first three shades are on my wish list. They look great.


----------



## brunettespylove (Aug 14, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 




The first three shades are on my wish list. They look great.


  Wore all of them today, Mustard is the only one i'm not sure about. it wasn't as vibrant on, it looked similar to mac chrome yellow or canary yellow. I was hoping it would reflect more mustard like it is swatched, so i may be returning that one.


----------



## brunettespylove (Aug 14, 2014)

Here's my look. All of the above e/s. Including Mac soft brown , Bamboo & folie.  Blanc type to highlight and nylon on the inner corner.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 14, 2014)

brunettespylove said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *shontay07108*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





brunettespylove said:


> Here's my look. All of the above e/s. Including Mac soft brown , Bamboo & folie.  Blanc type to highlight and nylon on the inner corner.


   That's a really nice look. I was thinking of using mustard as more of a transition shade. Maybe it'll work better for you that way?


----------



## brunettespylove (Aug 14, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 





That's a really nice look. I was thinking of using mustard as more of a transition shade. Maybe it'll work better for you that way?


  thank you! yes, that's actually was what i was thinking after i posted. may try that tomorrow with my usual brown script and saddle. Ive used MUg chicadee as a transition too so it might work better that way


----------



## hollied3 (Aug 14, 2014)

Wow!! You did a such a nice job!! I wish I was talented as you!!! So pretty


----------



## brunettespylove (Aug 14, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *hollied3* 



Wow!! You did a such a nice job!! I wish I was talented as you!!! So pretty


  Aw thanks, i have my good days and bad. One day my wings will fly together lol


----------



## hollied3 (Aug 14, 2014)

I think it looks fantastic


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 15, 2014)

Hey guys.. has anyone ordered the new Make Up For Ever shadows from Sephora?
At my store we didn't get all the shades so I wanted some from the website, but at my store they are 1 for $22.00, 2 for $34.00 and 3 for $44.00 with the free case. Online it's not discounting them or anything, does anyone know why, or if there's a code for it to work?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 15, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> [COLOR=181818]Hey guys.. has anyone ordered the new Make Up For Ever shadows from Sephora?[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]At my store we didn't get all the shades so I wanted some from the website, but at my store they are 1 for $22.00, 2 for $36.00 and 3 for $44.00 with the free case. Online it's not discounting them or anything, does anyone know why, or if there's a code for it to work?[/COLOR]


Might need to ask your store. Sounds like it's a location sale. Might also need to make sure this discount is on the new shadows and not just the remaining stock of the old ones. Hopefully someone in a different area can tell you if this is occurring at all locations but I imagine if it was valid online you'd see a code in the promo section of the website where they list other offers


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 15, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Might need to ask your store. Sounds like it's a location sale. Might also need to make sure this discount is on the new shadows and not just the remaining stock of the old ones. Hopefully someone in a different area can tell you if this is occurring at all locations but I imagine if it was valid online you'd see a code in the promo section of the website where they list other offers


  It's definitely not a sale, it's the new shadows. I just bought some yesterday at my store. (I work there)


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 15, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Might need to ask your store. Sounds like it's a location sale. Might also need to make sure this discount is on the new shadows and not just the remaining stock of the old ones. Hopefully someone in a different area can tell you if this is occurring at all locations but I imagine if it was valid online you'd see a code in the promo section of the website where they list other offers


 







  I took these photos yesterday after we built the new gondola, since there was this major update and it looked so nice, I wanted to take a pic before it got dirty lol!

  But look at it zoomed in, 3 for $44.00...


----------



## brunettespylove (Aug 15, 2014)

Sephora is supposed to have those prices too?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 15, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> It's definitely not a sale, it's the new shadows. I just bought some yesterday at my store. (I work there)


Does anyone in your store know if this is stores only or if online is supposed to be included? If not, call or email Sephora online CS and see what they tell you. Since you said it's not showing online. Either it's not valid for online purchase or they haven't updated it. That would be the quickest way to find out if no one is able to respond on here yet. I wish I knew the answer but I don't buy my MUFE items from Sephora or their website. Unfortunately I can't use my pro discount with them or I would although I wish we could since physical MUFE Boutiques aren't located in a lot of places.   *Edit:*I called out of curiosity and was told this is not valid on online purchase. Not sure how reliable their phone CS is but you could always call to see what response you get. Hope that helps.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 15, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> *Edit:*I called out of curiosity and was told this is not valid on online purchase. Not sure how reliable their phone CS is but you could always call to see what response you get. Hope that helps.


  I really didn't ask, since I just assumed that it would be like this everywhere.
  But I messaged Sephora on FB to find out what the deal was. It seems strange that it would be like that in stores but not online... that just sounds really weird. especially because it doesn't say like "ltd edition deal" or anything like that, our whole gondola says it... ..


  They just answered on facebook, apparently it's an exclusive deal to SiJCP!!!!

  Oh well I'm glad I work there haha!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 15, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I really didn't ask, since I just assumed that it would be like this everywhere. But I messaged Sephora on FB to find out what the deal was. It seems strange that it would be like that in stores but not online... that just sounds really weird. especially because it doesn't say like "ltd edition deal" or anything like that, our whole gondola says it... ..   They just answered on facebook, apparently it's an exclusive deal to SiJCP!!!!  Oh well I'm glad I work there haha!


I figured it was location based. In this case it JCP locations lol. It didn't occur to me that you worked at a JCP Sephora or I would have said it's probably exclusive to those stores. I've noticed deals like that in their stores that did not apply to full sized stores or online so it's not odd (from my experience). That's great that the deal exists. Maybe they will get more colors to choose from. Would be nice if all locations would get the whole collection


----------



## brunettespylove (Aug 15, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *butterflyeyes* 




I figured it was location based. In this case it JCP locations lol. It didn't occur to me that you worked at a JCP Sephora or I would have said it's probably exclusive to those stores. I've noticed deals like that in their stores that did not apply to full sized stores or online so it's not odd (from my experience). That's great that the deal exists. Maybe they will get more colors to choose from. Would be nice if all locations would get the whole collection


  Oh that stinks Lol. i never go to JCP haha


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 15, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> I figured it was location based. In this case it JCP locations lol. It didn't occur to me that you worked at a JCP Sephora or I would have said it's probably exclusive to those stores. I've noticed deals like that in their stores that did not apply to full sized stores or online so it's not odd (from my experience). That's great that the deal exists. Maybe they will get more colors to choose from. Would be nice if all locations would get the whole collection


  We got about 120 colors out of the whole collection, so not too bad!
  I know we usually have different sets and so on, but I found it strange that it would be a deal like this.
  But anyway, ... 
  I just wanted three colors we don't carry but mmm I'll have to deal with what we have! hahaha

  At least you guys know to go to JCP for a great deal! We got some amazing colors.
  I couldn't resist yesterday, got 2 palettes of 3. The shadows are stunning. 


  This is what I came up with today! 

  (sorry for the bad lighting)


----------



## hollied3 (Aug 15, 2014)

WOW!! This look amazing!! I wish I could do my makeup like that! Which colors did you use and do you have more pics or a you tube??


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 15, 2014)

I just bought 2 shadows and I saw the 30 shadows for 30 years palette and I really want it. Am I crazy?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 15, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I just bought 2 shadows and I saw the 30 shadows for 30 years palette and I really want it. Am I crazy?


  Where did u see this? I can't find it anywhere! I want it too! D:


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 15, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I just bought 2 shadows and I saw the 30 shadows for 30 years palette and I really want it. Am I crazy?


  Absolutely not. I want it too.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 15, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I really didn't ask, since I just assumed that it would be like this everywhere.
> But I messaged Sephora on FB to find out what the deal was. It seems strange that it would be like that in stores but not online... that just sounds really weird. especially because it doesn't say like "ltd edition deal" or anything like that, our whole gondola says it... ..
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm going to check out my SiJCP. It's only a quick walk from my large local one. They are inside the same mall.


----------



## Dalshandra (Aug 15, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I just bought 2 shadows and I saw the 30 shadows for 30 years palette and I really want it. Am I crazy?


  No you're not crazy! The SA's I talked to were gushing over this thing but warning me that distribution was going to be ridiculously small :-( ugh! Maybe I need to drop by and see if they have any updates! *bites nails*


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 15, 2014)

hollied3 said:


> WOW!! This look amazing!! I wish I could do my makeup like that! Which colors did you use and do you have more pics or a you tube??


  I used 
M738 Auburn (Matte) as a transition color in my crease​ M928 Eggplant (Matte) to deepen the outer V, but then decided I wanted it darker so I went in with a TINY bit of ME930 Black Purple (Metallic) ​ And on the lid I have the most beautiful shadow I have ever seen, D236 Lagoon Blue (Diamond), it so vibrant and beautiful! ​ 
I do have a youtube but it's old, I haven't uploaded any tutorials, only like Birchbox unboxings from a LONG time ago.​ 
Would this be something you guys would be interested in watching? ​ I can definitely film a tutorial  ​ 
Also the M738 Auburn makes a beautiful blush! ​ 
And this is the look I did, sorry for the bad pic, it was a selfie for my bf haha!​


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 15, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Absolutely not. I want it too.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Dalshandra*
> 
> ...


 
  It *is* crazy.  I don't really have too many MUFE products. I remember buying 2 shadows a few years ago along with a large palette but never really used them.  Not my colors I guess.  I have a hologram powder I don't really use much.   Now I'm comptemplating buying a 30 shade palette!!  I planned to buy the new little MUFE palette but they didn't have it in Sephora and while wandering the mall, I noticed the Make Up Forever store so peeked in.  I decided to just order the palette online so I could get points that I never use but liked so many of the singles that I figured I should just try 2.  I get to the register and there is the palette.  The colors looked fab.  It had some bright colors in it which excited me because I've been wanting to buy the UD Electric palette but I'm scared I won't use it.  A few bright colors in MUFE palette seemed better to me than a whole palette of brights.  

  The SA said it was a presale that would be available in September.  That is not that far away.  It would be a no brainer except I just did a major pre-order for Tom Ford.  That reminds me, what is the deal with all this preordering? Even Smashbox had a preorder set today at Nordies.  Oh and I saw the palette at Garden State Plaza, NJ.


----------



## Dalshandra (Aug 15, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> It *is* crazy.  I don't really have too many MUFE products. I remember buying 2 shadows a few years ago along with a large palette but never really used them.  Not my colors I guess.  I have a hologram powder I don't really use much.   Now I'm comptemplating buying a 30 shade palette!!  I planned to buy the new little MUFE palette but they didn't have it in Sephora and while wandering the mall, I noticed the Make Up Forever store so peeked in.  I decided to just order the palette online so I could get points that I never use but liked so many of the singles that I figured I should just try 2.  I get to the register and there is the palette.  The colors looked fab.  It had some bright colors in it which excited me because I've been wanting to buy the UD Electric palette but I'm scared I won't use it.  A few bright colors in MUFE palette seemed better to me than a whole palette of brights.
> 
> The SA said it was a presale that would be available in September.  That is not that far away.  It would be a no brainer except I just did a major pre-order for Tom Ford.  That reminds me, what is the deal with all this preordering? Even Smashbox had a preorder set today at Nordies.  Oh and I saw the palette at Garden State Plaza, NJ.


  Awwww hehe well it is good to have a voice of reason thinking things over before a major pre-order like this item would be! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I guess I'm excited at having so much quality in one big palette and maybe teensy bit of hoarding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## hollied3 (Aug 15, 2014)

Does anyone know if these have hit any stores in Rhode Island yet? They never answer the phone!! Ugh


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 15, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> It *is* crazy.  I don't really have too many MUFE products. I remember buying 2 shadows a few years ago along with a large palette but never really used them.  Not my colors I guess.  I have a hologram powder I don't really use much.   Now I'm comptemplating buying a 30 shade palette!!  I planned to buy the new little MUFE palette but they didn't have it in Sephora and while wandering the mall, I noticed the Make Up Forever store so peeked in.  I decided to just order the palette online so I could get points that I never use but liked so many of the singles that I figured I should just try 2.  I get to the register and there is the palette.  The colors looked fab.  It had some bright colors in it which excited me because I've been wanting to buy the UD Electric palette but I'm scared I won't use it.  A few bright colors in MUFE palette seemed better to me than a whole palette of brights.    The SA said it was a presale that would be available in September.  That is not that far away.  It would be a no brainer except I just did a major pre-order for Tom Ford.  That reminds me, what is the deal with all this preordering? Even Smashbox had a preorder set today at Nordies.  Oh and I saw the palette at Garden State Plaza, NJ.


That's the location I did my pro preview order for these shadows. Might have to call them to see when the presale is...although I suspect MUFE will send out an email


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 15, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> That's the location I did my pro preview order for these shadows. Might have to call them to see when the presale is...although I suspect MUFE will send out an email


  I would say now.  The palette was at the register with a sign next to it about presale.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 15, 2014)

I found my old palette.  It is a 10 shadow palette but I only have 1 shadow in it.
  I bought M704 and D708 today.  I will add it to this palette for now but I remember on Temptalia there was a new large pan but I haven't seen any pics yet.  I go back and read this whole thread to see if there is any further info.

   Edited - I figured it out (my old palette problem)

  Edited again - on the MUFE website the shadows have names. M704 is Canyon and D708 is Pinky Copper.

  I'm really curious about D308 Aquatic Khaki - I will check that one out next time I'm in the store.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 15, 2014)

I was able to get my hands on three of these shades today. 


ME-554 Gunmetal 	
D-104 Black Diamond 	
S-852 Neon Pink 
  My choices were completely random because they hardly had any product out. I got them at my local SiJCP. My larger Sephora store didn't have any thing out. Because it was a SiJCP I was able to take advantage of the discounted pricing. I was really hoping to get some of the purples but the SA said they won't be out until next week. I'll post pics of the ones I grabbed soon.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 15, 2014)

l-r Neon Pink, Black Diamond, Gunmetal without and with flash


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 16, 2014)

I just found out Temptalia posted info on this from another site I frequent.  Here's the link.  

Make Up For Ever 30 Years 30 Colors 30 Artists Palette for Fall 2014


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 16, 2014)

Wait, wait, wait. I skimmed over that Temptalia post, but these are new shades the artists have created or old MUFE shades? If they're new then I really will have to buy it omg.


----------



## Dalshandra (Aug 16, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Wait, wait, wait. I skimmed over that Temptalia post, but these are new shades the artists have created or old MUFE shades? If they're new then I really will have to buy it omg.


  The SA's at the Soho boutique attached to Sephora said that these were the new formula shadows. I'm hoping they have a tester there soon so I can see them in person! It seems like a pretty good deal if the shadows are ones that would be used and well loved!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 16, 2014)

Dalshandra said:


> The SA's at the Soho boutique attached to Sephora said that these were the new formula shadows. I'm hoping they have a tester there soon so I can see them in person! It seems like a pretty good deal if the shadows are ones that would be used and well loved!


Yeah they are the new shadows and it is a great deal. $8.33 a shadow. Would be even better if they would allow the pro discount lol


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 16, 2014)

Well, that means I need to quit crying and get it. I don't have any of the new shadows so this could be a great start. It's just a bit painful when I think of what else I can do with that money.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 16, 2014)

I found some more MUFE shadows at another SiJCP. I ended up with 5 new ones. I tried to pick colors that didn't dupe the MUFE colors I already have. This time around I have to say the Diamond shadows are amazing. They were easily the worst finish of the old shadows and I already have 2 in the new formula. This time around  I got :



ME-310 Fir Tree Green 	
D-320 Golden Khaki 	
ME-930 Black Purple 	
I-804 Golden Pink 	
M-928 Eggplant


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 16, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I found some more MUFE shadows at another SiJCP. I ended up with 5 new ones. I tried to pick colors that didn't dupe the MUFE colors I already have. This time around I have to say the Diamond shadows are amazing. They were easily the worst finish of the old shadows and I already have 2 in the new formula. This time around  I got :
> 
> ME-301 Fir Tree Green
> D-320 Golden Khaki
> ...


  You're gonna end up w/ all of them. :haha:


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 16, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> You're gonna end up w/ all of them.


  Atleast the diamond ones! Those metallic ones are pretty snazzy too!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 16, 2014)

The MA at the store I went to said they showed the makeup artist all the new colors and they each picked their favorite and they put them in a palette.  So all these colors are from the new line/formula.  Oh and on the make up forever site they have interviews with all the artists.  Some of them say why they picked the color.


----------



## Shellz (Aug 17, 2014)

Is this bad? I don't have any MUFE shadows (have eyed them many a time at Sephora) but am thinking of getting this palette!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 17, 2014)

Shellz said:


> Is this bad? I don't have any MUFE shadows (have eyed them many a time at Sephora) but am thinking of getting this palette!


Nope. It's only "bad" if you get it instead of paying bills lol


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 17, 2014)

Without and With Flash l-r ME-310, D-320, M-928, I-804, ME-930


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 17, 2014)

I loved the MUFE shadows before. Hell I have 3 10 pan palettes. Mainly their mattes. I thought no one else did a matte shadow better than MUFE.  These new shadows are everything everyone has been saying they are. I'm trying to pick up shades I don't have in the older formula, and I've only snagged one matte so far. This is going to be a problem!! I've not bought a new MUFE shadow in over 3 years. I've bought 8 in two days.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 17, 2014)

What's the deal on the shadows?  I bought 2 shadows at a boutique and was charged $21 each.  Was that correct?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 17, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> What's the deal on the shadows?  I bought 2 shadows at a boutique and was charged $21 each.  Was that correct?


  Apparently at Sephora in JCP if you purchase 2 it's $34 with the 2 pan case and $44 for 3 with the 3 pan case.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 17, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> What's the deal on the shadows?  I bought 2 shadows at a boutique and was charged $21 each.  Was that correct?


The only "deal" is at the Sephora in JCP locations as mentioned. Other than that $21 each is correct for full retail.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks for the info.  I will check out Sephora at JCP. This is a good deal!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 19, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> l-r Neon Pink, Black Diamond, Gunmetal without and with flash





DILLIGAF said:


> Without and With Flash l-r ME-310, D-320, M-928, I-804, ME-930


wow those are definitely worth checking out. Thank you for posting.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 19, 2014)

I bought 3 more


----------



## Queenesq (Aug 19, 2014)

Has anyone determined which textures (mattes, metallics, etc.)  of the new MUFE shadows look best on oily lids? Making my list....Thanks.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 19, 2014)

Queenesq said:


> Has anyone determined which textures (mattes, metallics, etc.)  of the new MUFE shadows look best on oily lids? Making my list....Thanks.


  I have very oily lids. Without a primer all my shadows end up in my crease within an hour. I would suggest using a primer then you can use all of the textures. I can't apply eyeshadow without mine.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 19, 2014)

Queenesq said:


> Has anyone determined which textures (mattes, metallics, etc.)  of the new MUFE shadows look best on oily lids? Making my list....Thanks.





DILLIGAF said:


> I have very oily lids. Without a primer all my shadows end up in my crease within an hour. I would suggest using a primer then you can use all of the textures. I can't apply eyeshadow without mine.


 A good primer is definitely key.


----------



## luvlydee (Aug 19, 2014)

My friend who works at sephora at queens center (not in jcpenny but the free standing store) said that the deals on these shadows are in their store also. So i guess its not just only in jcpenney in order to get the deal. Woop woop


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 19, 2014)

luvlydee said:


> My friend who works at sephora at queens center (not in jcpenny but the free standing store) said that the deals on these shadows are in their store also. So i guess its not just only in jcpenney in order to get the deal. Woop woop


  Girl if that's the case. It's about to be on!!!! SiJCP only has about half the shadows. I can't wait!!!!


----------



## luvlydee (Aug 20, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Girl if that's the case. It's about to be on!!!! SiJCP only has about half the shadows. I can't wait!!!!


  My store has it in also but we are too lazy to change the mufe display so all the shadows are just sitting in the back waiting. I work at the one in Manhasset NY. I wont know if we'll have the same deal until we open up the display i guess. Ill let u guys know as soon as i find out.   Here are the sad shadows waiting to be put out.


----------



## iLoveBees (Aug 20, 2014)

luvlydee said:


>


  OMG this is criminal! LOL! I've been waiting for these to show up in my local sephora and now I know they're probably chillin in the back.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 20, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I bought 3 more


  I'm making a list of more that I want  I love them all so much!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 20, 2014)

luvlydee said:


>


----------



## luvlydee (Aug 20, 2014)

Oo my friend used to work there in sephora jcp at roosevelt field! I'll def let u know when ours goes up. I have a feeling itll be on friday because i think thats the next overnight shift


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 20, 2014)

luvlydee said:


> Oo my friend used to work there in sephora jcp at roosevelt field! I'll def let u know when ours goes up. I have a feeling itll be on friday because i think thats the next overnight shift


  Oh nice! long ago? who was it? I only started in October of last year.

  Ok lmk for sure! yay!
  Ours weren't supposed to be out yet, but my boss wanted them out, so they went up early. 
  They are selling really well, some colors were sold out like day 1.


----------



## luvlydee (Aug 20, 2014)

Welllll Temptalia announced that the discounts now apply online!!! MUFE/Sephora fixed the problem


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 20, 2014)

For those with the pro discount to Frend's Beauty...you can order MUFE online now to get your 40% off instead of having to call! :fluffy: Hopefully MUFE will open their estore soon


----------



## luvlydee (Aug 20, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Oh nice! long ago? who was it? I only started in October of last year.
> 
> Ok lmk for sure! yay!
> Ours weren't supposed to be out yet, but my boss wanted them out, so they went up early.
> They are selling really well, some colors were sold out like day 1.


  i think she was still there in october if I'm not mistaken lol her name is Norma


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 20, 2014)

MUFE's opening an estore? It's about damn time.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 20, 2014)

luvlydee said:


> i think she was still there in october if I'm not mistaken lol her name is Norma


  I definitely met her! That's so funny, she was a holiday hire but then she got her sister's job or something and works from home right?
  She was so nice


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 20, 2014)

They are finally out at my local Sephora and yes the discount applies in Sephora stores outside of JCP. I was standing around the display with atleast 2 other associates swatching and giggling like tweens at a One Direction concert. I'm glad to hear that they can be ordered online at the discounted price because there are still a few that I didn't see in store.


----------



## je13h (Aug 21, 2014)

i must try some of these!


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 21, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> They are finally out at my local Sephora and yes the discount applies in Sephora stores outside of JCP. I was standing around the display with atleast 2 other associates swatching and giggling like tweens at a One Direction concert. I'm glad to here that they can be ordered online at the discounted price because there are still a few that I didn't see in store.


  Pardon me but what's the discount deal again?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 21, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Pardon me but what's the discount deal again?


  1 for $22, 2 for $34 or 3 for $44 !


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks. I might swing by Sephora tomorrow and see if the shadows are available.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 21, 2014)

Does anyone know if the 20% off in November for Sephora will be off the regular price of the eyeshadows or the deal price?


----------



## charismafulltv (Aug 21, 2014)

I was able to purchase 3 e/s with the discount


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 21, 2014)

I just called one Sephora and they have it so I'm gonna go in and get 3. I hope the have the metallic gold and sienna shades. I'm pretty sure I want those.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 21, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> MUFE's opening an estore? It's about damn time.


  Seriously. :nods:


----------



## brunettespylove (Aug 21, 2014)

So this is a long story- bare with me haha, but after i noticed the prices were changing I called Sephora yesterday to get a price adjustment. I actually ordered 4 but wound up returning 1. After speaking to 3 ppl (3rd being a mgr). the 2nd person said she couldn't change it because it was a promo and i needed to add the palette to my order. I kept stressing how it wasn't some 1 time deal, it was permanent & So I said I forgot to add it, but don't you think i would have added it if it were noted somewhere, i mean it's only $1 lol. She kept saying how the pricing wasn't confirmed and blah blah , So i asked to talk to a mgr in which she settled on a "deal" where in order to get the refund of $19 she would order the empty palette,yes for $1. Talk about wasteful, but in any event i said you can't just launch something like that and not expect people to order w/o seeing a promo if it's not listed as such. Imagine all the people that ordered and won't call in  Anyway, i called the mufe loc near me and they have the 18pan palette for i think he said $14/15? they also had 4, 12 and i think 24.  He said the 10 pan is something else and one of them has the slots in it, but i think il maybe take a walk there tomorrow and p/u the 18. The pricing is the same in the boutique also right? because then i might just get 3 while im there


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 21, 2014)

brunettespylove said:


> So this is a long story- bare with me haha, but after i noticed the prices were changing I called Sephora yesterday to get a price adjustment. I actually ordered 4 but wound up returning 1. After speaking to 3 ppl (3rd being a mgr). the 2nd person said she couldn't change it because it was a promo and i needed to add the palette to my order. I kept stressing how it wasn't some 1 time deal, it was permanent & So I said I forgot to add it, but don't you think i would have added it if it were noted somewhere, i mean it's only $1 lol. She kept saying how the pricing wasn't confirmed and blah blah , So i asked to talk to a mgr in which she settled on a "deal" where in order to get the refund of $19 she would order the empty palette,yes for $1. Talk about wasteful, but in any event i said you can't just launch something like that and not expect people to order w/o seeing a promo if it's not listed as such. Imagine all the people that ordered and won't call in  Anyway, i called the mufe loc near me and they have the 18pan palette for i think he said $14/15? they also had 4, 12 and i think 24.  He said the 10 pan is something else and one of them has the slots in it, but i think il maybe take a walk there tomorrow and p/u the 18. The pricing is the same in the boutique also right? because then i might just get 3 while im there





brunettespylove said:


> So this is a long story- bare with me haha, but after i noticed the prices were changing I called Sephora yesterday to get a price adjustment. I actually ordered 4 but wound up returning 1. After speaking to 3 ppl (3rd being a mgr). the 2nd person said she couldn't change it because it was a promo and i needed to add the palette to my order. I kept stressing how it wasn't some 1 time deal, it was permanent & So I said I forgot to add it, but don't you think i would have added it if it were noted somewhere, i mean it's only $1 lol. She kept saying how the pricing wasn't confirmed and blah blah , So i asked to talk to a mgr in which she settled on a "deal" where in order to get the refund of $19 she would order the empty palette,yes for $1. Talk about wasteful, but in any event i said you can't just launch something like that and not expect people to order w/o seeing a promo if it's not listed as such. Imagine all the people that ordered and won't call in  Anyway, i called the mufe loc near me and they have the 18pan palette for i think he said $14/15? they also had 4, 12 and i think 24.  He said the 10 pan is something else and one of them has the slots in it, but i think il maybe take a walk there tomorrow and p/u the 18. The pricing is the same in the boutique also right? because then i might just get 3 while im there


  It should be the same price but I bought 2 colors from the boutique last week and paid full price. I didn't buy a case and they didn't tell me if I bought one I would get a discount. I didi add 2 shadows to sephora cart and only got a discount if I added a case. I'm tempted to take them back for a return or price adjustment.


----------



## leahrenae (Aug 21, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> It should be the same price but I bought 2 colors from the boutique last week and paid full price. I didn't buy a case and they didn't tell me if I bought one I would get a discount. I didi add 2 shadows to sephora cart and only got a discount if I added a case. I'm tempted to take them back for a return or price adjustment.


  Girl take em back and buy from sephora! save those few dollars!
  how long is that sale supposed to be going on?


----------



## brunettespylove (Aug 21, 2014)

Yea if it's from the boutique you might have to go back to get the adjustment.  I'm going during break tomorrow so il ask, I think the price should be the same   It's not supposed to be special or anything.  but I def want to pick up the empty palette. I can't remember the price diff between the 12 vs 18pan


----------



## luvlydee (Aug 21, 2014)

The deal is:

  2 shadows PLUS the duo palette = $34
  3 shadows PLUS the trio palette = $44

  (the single shadow plus single palette isn't really a deal since 1 shadow is $21 and the palette is $1 so not saving anything)


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 21, 2014)

leahrenae said:


> Girl take em back and buy from sephora! save those few dollars!
> how long is that sale supposed to be going on?


  I think I will give them a call tomorrow.  The problem is I don't live near that boutique.  I wonder if I can return them to any MUFE boutique.  It was weird because they did the old school swiping of the card with the machine so the receipt is strange looking but it says what I bought.  

  The deal appears to be permanent.


----------



## luvlydee (Aug 21, 2014)

brunettespylove said:


> So this is a long story- bare with me haha, but after i noticed the prices were changing I called Sephora yesterday to get a price adjustment. I actually ordered 4 but wound up returning 1. After speaking to 3 ppl (3rd being a mgr). the 2nd person said she couldn't change it because it was a promo and i needed to add the palette to my order. I kept stressing how it wasn't some 1 time deal, it was permanent & So I said I forgot to add it, but don't you think i would have added it if it were noted somewhere, i mean it's only $1 lol. She kept saying how the pricing wasn't confirmed and blah blah , So i asked to talk to a mgr in which she settled on a "deal" where in order to get the refund of $19 she would order the empty palette,yes for $1. Talk about wasteful, but in any event i said you can't just launch something like that and not expect people to order w/o seeing a promo if it's not listed as such. Imagine all the people that ordered and won't call in


  Yea you're going to have to just go in and return then rebuy but add the palette.  Youll be saving like 20 bucks. Its like getting a shadow for free. They wouldnt be able to price adjust it without u having to get the palette. Its worth saving the money. Trust. Go and return/rebuy


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 21, 2014)

I was just about to pop in here to say that the deal only appears on the Sephora website when you add a palette. Two shadows, one two pan palette. Apparently everyone else got to it before me.


----------



## mysteereous (Aug 22, 2014)

Since these are perm, I was planning to just buy 1 shadow at a time so I can concentrate on fall LE items. But $20 savings is nothing to sneeze at. I guess I'll pick these up 3 at a time w/ a 3 palette for the savings.


----------



## mel33t (Aug 22, 2014)

I swatched a few in store the other day. They're so incredibly pigmented and dreamy, I want them all!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 22, 2014)

I went to 3 Sephoras yesterday.  They all seem to have the same shadows.  I was hoping there would be different ones at different stores.  I really want to see Aquatic Khaki.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 22, 2014)

I went to a free standing sephora yesterday and I thought they would carry different MUFE shadows than the SiJCP, but nope, same selection. They also had the special price, which is cool 

  On another note I see Sephora added a ton of items to the sale section!  
  I picked up the Lydia set by OCC, and got me another sample of the perricone no foundation, foundation serum.
  I love that stuff! great value and great sample


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 22, 2014)

So glad I called the store.  The MA looked up my sale and is crediting me the difference.  Plus she added me to the list for the 30 Artists palette and invited me to some classes.  I think I will purchase more colors directly from them.  The points system at Sephora is really not enough incentive anymore to exclude other stores for products.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 22, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I went to 3 Sephoras yesterday.  They all seem to have the same shadows.  I was hoping there would be different ones at different stores.  I really want to see Aquatic Khaki.


  No one in my area has this. This is the next color i'm interested in.


----------



## myfavoritePA (Aug 23, 2014)

I am really impressed with these shadows.  I picked up 3 of them at SiJCP last week and wanted to add my swatches to this post.  These are swatched without primer.  My skin tone is around NW10 for reference.



  From L to R: M530 (Eggshell), ME512 (Golden Beige), M618 (Espresso)




  L to R: M530 (Eggshell), ME512 (Golden Beige), M618 (Espresso)
  (The colors look a little washed out here.  Eggshell is definitely more pinkish-ivory appearing in real life rather than stark white.)

  I really like how these wear on the eyes.  They last pretty much all day (over primer) and blend beautifully.  The pigmentation is insane!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 23, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> I am really impressed with these shadows.  I picked up 3 of them at SiJCP last week and wanted to add my swatches to this post.  These are swatched without primer.  My skin tone is around NW10 for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks for swatching these.  They all look wonderful (adding to my list).  I should swatch the 2 I have.  There aren't many swatches of the new shadows online.  I searched for a pic of Aquatic Khaki and it is no where to be found.


----------



## Queenesq (Aug 23, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I have very oily lids. Without a primer all my shadows end up in my crease within an hour. I would suggest using a primer then you can use all of the textures. I can't apply eyeshadow without mine.


  Thank you DILLIGAF.


----------



## Queenesq (Aug 23, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Without and With Flash l-r
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 23, 2014)

Right side I-544 Piink Granite I-300 Pine Green ME-108 Steel ME-828 Garnet Black I-550 Olive Gray  Left Side M-820 Dark Purple Pink M-846 Morello Cherry ME-624 Black Gold S-836 Pink Ash M-738 Auburn


----------



## mac_aiken (Aug 23, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> M-738 Auburn


  I want every one of those on the right hand side ( I picked up Morello Cherry today.) Seriously I love these things and it seems like they are taking over my life and my kit. LOL I have 7 and now I am planning more especially with the savings. It's a good thing nothing else has peaked much of my interest for fall. FYI I bought Lagoon today. It is not a color that I would normally wear but it is insanely beautiful and I think would be gorgeous on all skin tones.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 24, 2014)

I went to Sephora today and bought 3 shadows (M630 Sweet Chestnut, M738 Auburn, ME930 Black Purple) and the palette. Unfortunately they didn't have any of the shades I had my eye on. I think I'll have to call the boutique and order the big palette. Anyone know if there's a minimum amount you have to spend for them to ship out? One MUA there was using the shadows on a customer and she had a slightly smaller MUFE palette that holds about 8-10. I wanted to ask if I could have it. Ha.


----------



## myfavoritePA (Aug 24, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I went to Sephora today and bought 3 shadows (M630 Sweet Chestnut, M738 Auburn, ME930 Black Purple) and the palette. Unfortunately they didn't have any of the shades I had my eye on. I think I'll have to call the boutique and order the big palette. Anyone know if there's a minimum amount you have to spend for them to ship out? One MUA there was using the shadows on a customer and she had a slightly smaller MUFE palette that holds about 8-10. I wanted to ask if I could have it. Ha.


  Sorry if I missed this earlier in the thread, but which boutique are you calling to order the big palette?  I also saw some MUFE palettes on Ebay, but I'm always wary of fakes there...


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 24, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> Sorry if I missed this earlier in the thread, but  Sorry if I missed this earlier in the thread, but which boutique are you calling to order the big palette?  I also saw some MUFE palettes on Ebay, but I'm always wary of fakes there...


  There's one in NY and a store in Paramus, NJ. I assume the one in NJ has the palette. I haven't been able to get out there yet.


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 24, 2014)

I tried just one 236 it is beautiful, very pigmented and easy to apply, I wish we had the Anniversary palette or even the smaller one which is gorgeous too but they just launched the new shades at my local Sephora. Those new es are awesome, worth buying IMO.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 25, 2014)

Called to get put on the wait list for the palette since I am way too far to attend the event tomorrow. Hoping they don't sell out at the event lol


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 25, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Called to get put on the wait list for the palette since I am way too far to attend the event tomorrow. Hoping they don't sell out at the event lol


  What event?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 25, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> What event?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 25, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


>


  Oh I wish I had known about this earlier.  Is it only for makeup artists?  "A very limited number" sounds like it will be gone right away.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 25, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh I wish I had known about this earlier.  Is it only for makeup artists?  "A very limited number" sounds like it will be gone right away.


I think it's a pro only event. They sent this email out to backstage cardholders so I assume it's not open to the public. When I got the email I contacted them to see if pros that don't live in the area could purchase the palette and they said yes...just call to be put on the wait list. No clue how many they have but I know they will also be selling them at The Makeup Show Dallas.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 26, 2014)

I tried my shadows last night for fun b/c I wanted to feel fancy while I watched the Emmys. I'm really impressed with them. Blending was great and the colors I picked worked perfectly together. I'm making a trip to the Paramus store on Thursday b/c I need that big palette in my life and I might buy 2 or 3 just in case I hoard a lot of those shadows.


----------



## brunettespylove (Aug 26, 2014)

I just went to the boutique. i got the 18pan for $13 + tax. I was going to get e/s but apparently it's not like sephora online where if you get 3 e/s you can add whichever palette you want to reflect the discount. At the boutique you have to get the 3pan with 3 e/s, 2 with the duo & 1 with a single. So I'm just going to order online, deciding between 3 or 6 lol


----------



## mel33t (Aug 26, 2014)

Do you guys think they'll work in a Z palette? I don't have a MUFE boutique by me, unless you count the one that branches off the Sephora in Soho.


----------



## brunettespylove (Aug 26, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Do you guys think they'll work in a Z palette? I don't have a MUFE boutique by me, unless you count the one that branches off the Sephora in Soho.


  Yes they stick to the z palettes. I tried it in my 4U sz.  Are you in NYC?


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Aug 27, 2014)

I had an opportunity to swatch these last week at a Sephora location - had to burn some time while I was waiting for my niece. OMG these are wonderful. The colors are gorgeous and the quality is worth every penny. Planning my first purchase now. I know of lease five that I want but every time that I see new swatches my list gets longer.


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Aug 27, 2014)

I just received a call from the MUFE boutique in NYC stating that they hade the 30 pan palette available for sale and my name was next on the wait list. I'm shocked that I even got a palette. When I called a few days ago, they told me they'd put my name on the waiting list but my chances of getting it was slim to none.  I've never used their shadows. I hope I like them.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 27, 2014)

Anahita Balsara said:


> I just received a call from the MUFE boutique in NYC stating that they hade the 30 pan palette available for sale and my name was next on the wait list. I'm shocked that I even got a palette. When I called a few days ago, they told me they'd put my name on the waiting list but my chances of getting it was slim to none.  I've never used their shadows. I hope I like them.


Congrats! Hoping I get a call but I'm not sure what the chance is.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 27, 2014)

Anahita Balsara said:


> I just received a call from the MUFE boutique in NYC stating that they hade the 30 pan palette available for sale and my name was next on the wait list. I'm shocked that I even got a palette. When I called a few days ago, they told me they'd put my name on the waiting list but my chances of getting it was slim to none. I've never used their shadows. I hope I like them.


  Congratulations I'm certain that you will love them.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 28, 2014)

Finally got my hands on the empty shadow palette. I bought 2 just in case. The bad thing is that it pretty much guarantees that I'll buy enough of these shadows to fill them up. When I was checking out I saw the big shadow set right in front of me. I was surprised that had it in stock already. I played around w/ it but I decided against it. It's a pretty sweet set, though.  To my disappointment, the Sephora's I've been to have the same shades in the artist shadows. I'll have to order online from now on b/c outside of the 3 I bought a few days ago, the colors don't interest me.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 28, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Finally got my hands on the empty shadow palette. I bought 2 just in case. The bad thing is that it pretty much guarantees that I'll buy enough of these shadows to fill them up. When I was checking out I saw the big shadow set right in front of me. I was surprised that had it in stock already. I played around w/ it but I decided against it. It's a pretty sweet set, though.  To my disappointment, the Sephora's I've been to have the same shades in the artist shadows. I'll have to order online from now on b/c outside of the 3 I bought a few days ago, the colors don't interest me.


Which MUFE did you go to?


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 28, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Which MUFE did you go to?


  Paramus, NJ.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 28, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Paramus, NJ.


Ok. I might call them and get it instead of waiting for NYC to get back to me. I ordered my presale shadows from Paramus and loved their service


----------



## brunettespylove (Aug 28, 2014)

New shades just in !


----------



## relright (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm so bummed that the 30 for 30 palette is so crazy limited edition! Like how many are they even making?
  Because I feel like I'll only pick up like 3 or 4 of these if I can't get the full 30. So it's an interesting marketing stand point...
  Also getting really bummed to see that the MUFE website and sephora both seem to be using digital mock ups of the shadows instead of actual pictures.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 28, 2014)

relright said:


> I'm so bummed that the 30 for 30 palette is so crazy limited edition! Like how many are they even making? Because I feel like I'll only pick up like 3 or 4 of these if I can't get the full 30. So it's an interesting marketing stand point... Also getting really bummed to see that the MUFE website and sephora both seem to be using digital mock ups of the shadows instead of actual pictures.


I called the one in NJ and was told they will only receive 9 palettes. They have a waiting list and I got on it although she said she honestly can't say I have a real shot. I'm already on the NY list so we'll see what happens. I'm hoping they have them at TMS Orlando like they will in Dallas. Then I can get one after working the workshops lol.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 28, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> I called the one in NJ and was told they will only receive 9 palettes. They have a waiting list and I got on it although she said she honestly can't say I have a real shot. I'm already on the NY list so we'll see what happens. I'm hoping they have them at TMS Orlando like they will in Dallas. Then I can get one after working the workshops lol.


  9?? Why even bother?  I would think the workers would buy them all up.  I guess I won't get a call from them.  What happened with Sephora getting it?


----------



## leahrenae (Aug 28, 2014)

brunettespylove said:


>


  next on my list!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 28, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> 9?? Why even bother?  I would think the workers would buy them all up.  I guess I won't get a call from them.  What happened with Sephora getting it?


Was Sephora supposed to get it? Never heard that. They did say it was extremely limited quantities so  not exactly surprised. Sucks but at least they were upfront saying that it was limited quantity


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 29, 2014)

Got the call from MUFE NY studio to get the palette :fluffy: I'm honestly surprised that I was able to get it.


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Aug 29, 2014)

I just received my 30 pan palette. It's gorgeous. The packaging is solid and the inside is trimmed in leather. I'm surprised at how quickly the palette arrived. They made it sound like I would have to wait 5 business days unless I paid for expedited shipping!!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 29, 2014)

Anahita Balsara said:


> I just received my 30 pan palette. It's gorgeous. The packaging is solid and the inside is trimmed in leather. I'm surprised at how quickly the palette arrived. They made it sound like I would have to wait 5 business days unless I paid for expedited shipping!!


I'm hoping it comes quickly to me too. They said 7-10 business days. I know my pro presale shadows arrived really quick but they were shipped from the NJ boutique.


----------



## leahrenae (Aug 29, 2014)

swatches when you guys have time!
  I'm starting to consider getting it :-/


----------



## brunettespylove (Aug 29, 2014)

leahrenae said:


> swatches when you guys have time! I'm starting to consider getting it :-/


  I wish they sold each piece separately.  I want the neutrals but I don't need the colors lol.


----------



## brunettespylove (Aug 30, 2014)

This was my look from yesterday.  I used pretty much all the shades I bought   I was just watching a video & now I'm kinda wishing I got 2 empty palettes, I guess il be going back sooner than expected  lol.  I can see myself filling up the first 1 fast. My recent order makes 12 total , 11 in the palette


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 30, 2014)

I haven't heard anything from the store I put myself on the waiting list.  I think I will give them a call.


----------



## myfavoritePA (Aug 30, 2014)

I couldn't resist buying a few more...  I wanted to add the swatches because none of these are colors that are available in store (at least, not in mine).  My skin tone is around NW10 for reference.





  From L to R: D552 (Crystalline Gray Beige), I212 (Periwinkle), S228 (Petrol Blue)
  These swatches were taken in outdoor lighting and are showing up very true to life.  I am OBSESSED with the periwinkle color.  You can't tell from this pic, but it does have subtle iridescence to it.





  From top to bottom: D552 (Crystalline Gray Beige), I212 (Periwinkle), S228 (Petrol Blue)


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 30, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Was Sephora supposed to get it? Never heard that. They did say it was extremely limited quantities so not exactly surprised. Sucks but at least they were upfront saying that it was limited quantity


  On Temptalia, Christine reported that it would be available for Rouge members in August and available for general purchase in September.  The August date did not pan out.  I just read on another site that it will be available online and in stores on September 2nd.  That does go against the limited quantities idea.  I just don't know why we have to wait until after the holiday weekend.  I'm going to be so busy that day.  I probably won't get one.

  I've been checking online for pics and there aren't any.  Did people buy this at the party this week?  I guess no beauty bloggers went to the event.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 30, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I haven't heard anything from the store I put myself on the waiting list.  I think I will give them a call.


They won't call you until they get to your name on the list if they still have one available. NY already had their palettes in stock for sale. I'm not sure if the other stores are waiting until the official release date to start calling people. I think it's supposed to be released to everyone on the 4th (might be wrong about that). I know NJ boutique isn't calling anyone yet (found out when I called to see of they were already selling them and was told they they haven't received them yet but will only get 9. They just have the display one available for people to look at).


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 30, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> On Temptalia, Christine reported that it would be available for Rouge members in August and available for general purchase in September.  The August date did not pan out.  I just read on another site that it will be available online and in stores on September 2nd.  That does go against the limited quantities idea.  I just don't know why we have to wait until after the holiday weekend.  I'm going to be so busy that day.  I probably won't get one.  I've been checking online for pics and there aren't any.  Did people buy this at the party this week?  I guess no beauty bloggers went to the event.


 The event at the NYC Boutique was a pro networking event and those that attended were able to purchase it along with receiving some free gifts to celebrate the 30 yr anniversary. Most of the artist that contributed to the palette were at the event. So unless the beauty bloggers are also backstage cardholders they wouldn't have been there.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 30, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> I couldn't resist buying a few more...  I wanted to add the swatches because none of these are colors that are available in store (at least, not in mine).  My skin tone is around NW10 for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That Petrol Blue (S228) is beautiful. All of the colors you choose are lovely.


----------



## jani308 (Sep 2, 2014)

Time to do some shopping


----------



## Queenesq (Sep 3, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> I couldn't resist buying a few more...  I wanted to add the swatches because none of these are colors that are available in store (at least, not in mine).  My skin tone is around NW10 for reference.
> 
> From L to R: D552 (Crystalline Gray Beige), I212 (Periwinkle), S228 (Petrol Blue) These swatches were taken in outdoor lighting and are showing up very true to life.  I am OBSESSED with the periwinkle color.  You can't tell from this pic, but it does have subtle iridescence to it.
> 
> From top to bottom: D552 (Crystalline Gray Beige), I212 (Periwinkle), S228 (Petrol Blue)


  Very pretty.


----------



## Shars (Sep 4, 2014)

I've been seeing the Artist palette show up under the MUFE brand on Sephora's website since yesterday but I actually have to be logged in to my BI account to see it in the list of products available. Right now it says available for VIB Rouge only. Just thought I'd mention it in case guess anyone was out of luck at the stores but is VIB Rouge or has a loving VIB Rouge friend who would order online for them lol.

  I really wish they would sell the 3 palette sheets separately. I'm bleh about the neutral one but the other two have me all in my feels (especially that bright one!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## bchow1 (Sep 4, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> I couldn't resist buying a few more...  I wanted to add the swatches because none of these are colors that are available in store (at least, not in mine).  My skin tone is around NW10 for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Petrol blue will be mine!!  Thanks for the swatches


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 4, 2014)

Shars said:


> I've been seeing the Artist palette show up under the MUFE brand on Sephora's website since yesterday but I actually have to be logged in to my BI account to see it in the list of products available. Right now it says available for VIB Rouge only. Just thought I'd mention it in case guess anyone was out of luck at the stores but is VIB Rouge or has a loving VIB Rouge friend who would order online for them lol.  *I really wish they would sell the 3 palette sheets separately. I'm bleh about the neutral one but the other two have me all in my feels (especially that bright one!!* :cheer: )


Something people could do if they aren't interested in one of the palettes is sell it. If you bought just those 20 colors at full retail (not counting the sale prices for 2 or 3 colors at a time) it would still come out to way more than the palette sells for ($420 for 20 @$21/each). I'm sure there are a lot of people that would love to buy just the neutral tray :shrugs:  I know a few people that plan to get it as a group (3 people) and split the colors. Also a great idea if you want some but not ALL of the palette.


----------



## Shars (Sep 4, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Something people could do if they aren't interested in one of the palettes is sell it. If you bought just those 20 colors at full retail (not counting the sale prices for 2 or 3 colors at a time) it would still come out to way more than the palette sells for ($420 for 20 @$21/each). I'm sure there are a lot of people that would love to buy just the neutral tray
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's true!  Even with a 2:1 split, I would be saving big time as you pointed out ($165 vs $420). I'll definitely have to see what my circle of makeup crazies are into at the moment and see if we could strike a deal haha. Thank you for the idea
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## brunettespylove (Sep 4, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Shars* 



That's true!  Even with a 2:1 split, I would be saving big time as you pointed out ($165 vs $420). I'll definitely have to see what my circle of makeup crazies are into at the moment and see if we could strike a deal haha. Thank you for the idea
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.



  yup! I was just telling someone that on a sephora board. I would have bought the neutral palette. the split is around $83 + tax/ snh i believe. But i started buying shades already and haven't checked to see what colors are in the palette. the discount trio price for 1 section 10pans would be  $150 so that's a pretty good difference. If i hadn't already started to buy them i would have done that and just sold the other 2 colorful palettes.  or since they pop out i told someone she could also sell the individuals around $10/12, something above the cost of what it would be split from the palette vs the trio price of $14.60


----------



## brunettespylove (Sep 4, 2014)

So I had my Sephora order with my mufe e/s say delivered yesterday and never got it :'/  Several calls to sephora and ups. Ups called the loc to talk the driver, & he says that the guy was on that block for 30min , he believes he dropped it at the correct house but they are looking into it. though someone could have taken it my hubby got home like 30min later, so that would have to be a very small window . Not to mention i have it released to front door so they can't file a claim on their end.  I have to call Sephora back today so they can file a claim, so i can get a refund. SMH. In the mean time i went to Sephora today to see if they had some, to swatch and they did so i picked up 6more LOL. Il be uploading swatches on the weekend.  now im worried about my recent order ugh


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 4, 2014)

brunettespylove said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Shars*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right. No matter how you break it down, the palette gives you more value for your money. Even with the pro discount building the same single tray would be $126. I don't think anyone would have trouble selling the ones they didn't want as long as they didn't try to be greedy and sell them at regular retail price. Now when the palette can't be found at retail anymore I'm afraid to see what it will be reselling for on eBay lol. Well over $250 that's for sure.


----------



## brunettespylove (Sep 4, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *butterflyeyes* 




Right. No matter how you break it down, the palette gives you more value for your money. Even with the pro discount building the same single tray would be $126. I don't think anyone would have trouble selling the ones they didn't want as long as they didn't try to be greedy and sell them at regular retail price. Now when the palette can't be found at retail anymore I'm afraid to see what it will be reselling for on eBay lol. Well over $250 that's for sure.


   Omg I know!! i can only imagine the mark up price but hopefully before someone buys it, they do the math lol. yea i remember someone saying mufe discount is like 50% off the single price e/s or something to that effect. One would hope that whoever decided to sell/split it would do it at a fair price. of course individuals would be more of a pain to sell. but you can even do 3 min or whatever.


----------



## Jill1228 (Sep 4, 2014)

I tried MUFE shadows for the first time on Tuesday. OMG. After my hair appt today, I'm heading to sephora!


----------



## brunettespylove (Sep 4, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Jill1228* 



I tried MUFE shadows for the first time on Tuesday. OMG. After my hair appt today, I'm heading to sephora!


  warning = 1 word = addictive lol


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 4, 2014)

brunettespylove said:


> Jill1228 said:
> 
> 
> > I tried MUFE shadows for the first time on Tuesday. OMG. After my hair appt today, I'm heading to sephora!
> ...


  Understatement!!!!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 4, 2014)

brunettespylove said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *butterflyeyes*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pro discount is 40%. At least that's what mine is. They might have a 30% discount too but I'm not sure.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 4, 2014)

I ordered the Artist palette on Tuesday.  I was so busy but I squeezed in a minute to check on my phone and couldn't believe it was up.  I could not get it in my cart though.  I had a meeting so had to wait.  I tried again later and no go.  It said I had to be VIB and be logged in.  Well I'm Rouge and I was logged in so I ended up calling Sephora and ordered on the phone.  I just saw that the NJ store did in fact call me on Tuesday about it before I even ordered on the phone.  I don't know how I missed the call.  It doesn't have shipped status yet so I called Sephora  and they said they are just behind but are going to speed up shipping so I should get it tomorrow.  I called the NJ store anyway.  They said they were all soldout.  I'm annoyed because I could have had it in my hands.  I'm surprised I got a call if there were only 9.  I'm thinking maybe they just called everyone and the first people to get there got it.  So we shall see if I get it.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 4, 2014)

I think the discount for pros at launch for a limited time was 50%,


----------



## Jill1228 (Sep 4, 2014)

I ordered the artist palette


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 4, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I think the discount for pros at launch for a limited time was 50%,


It was...if you bought 10 or more shadows you got an extra 10% off...but it was only on that one day that they did the pro presale.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 5, 2014)

My palette arrived! :fluffy: But....I'm too tired to play :sigh:


----------



## Shars (Sep 5, 2014)

Has anybody seen or heard anything about this MUFE Studio Case gift set? Seems like it might be a Sephora holiday exclusive set.

  I just remembered seeing Beautezine post about it on her instagram a few weeks ago. http://instagram.com/p/rZ0_NmTCXe/


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 5, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> My palette arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  The bag looks nice.  I'm still waiting for my Sephora order.  I got a shipping notice today.  It said it was sent 3 day but the customer service rep told me it would be sent overnight.  I'm so annoyed.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 5, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> The bag looks nice.  I'm still waiting for my Sephora order.  I got a shipping notice today.  It said it was sent 3 day but the customer service rep told me it would be sent overnight.  I'm so annoyed.


Not sure if Sephora will do anything about the shipping now that it's shipped but maybe if you call them they might be able to change it. Especially if only a label was made for it and it hasn't been picked up by the shipper.  I have so many MUFE bags from IMATS and working TMS. I use them all the time to haul extra stuff in lol


----------



## mel33t (Sep 5, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> My palette arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  YAY!! Hope you love it!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 5, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> My palette arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mel33t (Sep 5, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


>


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 5, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


>


:lmao: I peeked inside because of course I HAD to but even I'm surprised that I haven't swatched it yet. Today was just one of those days. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not the best pic but it's one I took real quick on my phone in my poorly lit bathroom lol


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 6, 2014)

brunettespylove said:


> Jill1228 said:
> 
> 
> > I tried MUFE shadows for the first time on Tuesday. OMG. After my hair appt today, I'm heading to sephora!
> ...


  Haven't even tried the new formulation yet and I already know I'm in trouble!


----------



## brunettespylove (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks!!  I can't remember the #s. But I used canyon on the lid , sienna , fawn in the crease and then teak & auburn in the outer.  I posted swatches a ways back


----------



## Queenesq (Sep 6, 2014)

brunettespylove said:


> Here are swatches of what I ordered. Vanilla blends in with my skintone.  I forgot to order a single compact for it, since I wanted to use it as a base shade. I'm still surprised by the $ considering they're pans but they are .07oz lol    And I put the pans in my zpalette 4U sz. Not sure if I can fit more than 6 they're so large.


   These colors are pretty and already gone at my Sephora.


----------



## brunettespylove (Sep 6, 2014)

Mine doesn't even have most of the ones I want    Deciding on waiting on the last one to order or not. So many are OOS


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 6, 2014)

Going forward the colors I want are only available online. Thank god for that Rouge free shipping.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 6, 2014)

I was waiting for this to start happening. Actually surprised that it's not listed higher (yet).


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 7, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Love this look!  Which shades did you use?
> 
> 
> Tried to hold off on ordering the palette, but couldn't resist, especially when I say* it was available for VIB Rouge. * It's supposed to arrive on Monday, but I won't be able to get it until Friday since I'll be at a work offsite.  Can't wait to get this beauty into my hot little hands!
> ...


 
  I don't think it will go higher than the amount you would pay if you bought 10 sets of 3 shadows for the discount since all the colors offered in the palette are permanent shadows.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 7, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I don't think it will go higher than the amount you would pay if you bought 10 sets of 3 shadows for the discount since all the colors offered in the palette are permanent shadows.


 Logical isn't the habit of listers or buyers that want something for the packaging lol. You could be right but the fact that the palette itself is limited edition may be enough enticement to pay more than it's worth. People can be silly like that


----------



## brunettespylove (Sep 7, 2014)

New shades    Haven't even gotten a chance to post to my ig


----------



## mystical faery (Sep 7, 2014)

I am so sad. I called all the boutiques listed on the MUFE website but all the 30 years 30 artists palette were sold out. I was told by an artist in the NY boutique that there will be a second set released in October but I am not sure if that is the case. And I cannot buy from Sephora online because I live overseas and they do not accept credit cards from where I live. I guess I should have pre-ordered with a boutique but I was told they got extremely limited quantities.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 8, 2014)

Finally got around to swatching the Smoky tray of the palette.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Top Row: M 100 – Black  D 104 – Black Diamond  ME 310 – Fir Tree Green  D 320 – Golden Khaki  ME 108 – Steel   Bottom Row: ME 624 – Black Gold  ME 618 – Espresso  ME 930 – Black Purple  ME 654 – Cauldron  I 606 – Pinky Earth    Same colors, just with flash


----------



## Dalshandra (Sep 8, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


>








 Thank you SO much for these swatches, they look gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Shars (Sep 8, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


>


  Ughhhh, that freaking smoky tray!!! *DIES*


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 9, 2014)

mystical faery said:


> I am so sad. I called all the boutiques listed on the MUFE website but all the 30 years 30 artists palette were sold out. I was told by an artist in the NY boutique that there will be a second set released in October but I am not sure if that is the case. And I cannot buy from Sephora online because I live overseas and they do not accept credit cards from where I live. I guess I should have pre-ordered with a boutique but I was told they got extremely limited quantities.


  Is there anyone you can trust to do a custom purchase.  I understand it will be hard to do as it is a large purchase.


  I finally got my palette yesterday.  I ran into the UPS guy as I was walking in my building so I didn't even have to wait for him to get to me and he had a ton of packages.

  Like Butterflyeyes I was too tired to even swatch anything but I stared at the trays for quite a time.  They all look fabulous.  I did not like that the last tray does not appear to be removable but you can easily lift out the pans.

  I also noticed that the palette came in its own cardbord box with bubble wrap and then it was placed in a Sephora box with bubble wrap.  I'm wondering if Sephora double boxed it due to the high cost or that was direct from the company.  Anyway, I will probably use them today.  Probably just go for neutrals as I've been trying to get out early lately and need something quick and easy.  I didn't even use eyeshadow today and my day just didn't feel right.  I have so many colors that need love.  I hate those rare days when I have to skip eyeshadow.  Even though I needed to get out, I still managed to use highlighter for my cheeks.


----------



## hollied3 (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi I just bought the Golden Khaki D320, what colors would you pair with it? Browns, golds and oranges? Thank you


----------



## mystical faery (Sep 9, 2014)

Icecaramellate:I have a friend getting the palette for me from Sephora. I just needed to have it they smokey tray is screaming my name.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 10, 2014)

Neutral tray from the palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Top: L to R: I-550, M-548, M-536, M-532, and ME-122 Bottom: L to R: M-636, I-662, D-640, ME-512, and D-868


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Sep 10, 2014)

I got mine yesterday.  It is just beautiful.  I feel like I was ripped off by some of the other brands considering the size, colors and finishes in this palette.  I do not regret purchasing it.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm late to the party, but I just saw these on Sephora tonight.  OMG there are some gorgeous shadows in here!!  I haven't bought powder shadows from MUFE before, although I have a lot of their other products.  I really don't need any more eyeshadow but these are just too beautiful.  I just bought three to try them out, the Bottle Green diamond, Pink Brown matte, and a metallic Bronze/Copper that I can't remember the name of.  There are so many beauties!  I do have A LOT of MAC shadows so I might take those into Sephora to compare so I don't buy dupes.

  I'm going to have to start going more places so that I can wear more of my make up!  For those of you talking about the palette, is this the big 30 Artist palette that is a few hundred dollars?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 11, 2014)

burghchick said:


> For those of you talking about the palette, is this the big 30 Artist palette that is a few hundred dollars?


Yes it's $250 for 30 full sized shadows (about $8.33 per shadow)


----------



## brunettespylove (Sep 11, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *PrettyGirlDoc* 



I got mine yesterday.  It is just beautiful.  I feel like I was ripped off by some of the other brands considering the size, colors and finishes in this palette.  I do not regret purchasing it.


  Doesn't it make you feel like no other e/s can compare lol. that's how i feel now, and im def more of a lippie person. I own quite a few duos and quads from bare minerals ready e/s, a few UD singles, and i use mostly MAC & MUG… but these i just love.   Did anyone catch tarababyz review last night on the 30 palette. She said she still prefers her viseart, and the mufe are pretty good. But some of them formed a film/hardpan over the e/s. Anyone have this issue? i was curious so i checked mine and i think 1 or 2 look like that but i don't recall them affecting the quality. I'm not sure what that comes from, i know if you use an e/s wet it can happen so i always try to stick to the same area when i do that  and im really late on this but i did not realize some of them are blushes. And ive been using a few of them quite a bit, now i noticed under "use" on sephora you can see which ones were made to be blushes.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Sep 11, 2014)

brunettespylove said:


> PrettyGirlDoc said:
> 
> 
> > I got mine yesterday. It is just beautiful. I feel like I was ripped off by some of the other brands considering the size, colors and finishes in this palette. I do not regret purchasing it.
> ...


  I don't think they are necessarily meant to be blushes, they just cannot label them in the US as shadows because of the red/purple pigments in there, they aren't "eye safe"
  I use them on my eyes all the time tho lol!

  I did notice there's a certain hardness to pick up the shadows on the first layer, like the diamond shadows.. some of them are like that, some aren't.. thought it was definitely weird at first but it goes away (or so far at least with the ones I have used)


----------



## brunettespylove (Sep 11, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* 



 
I don't think they are necessarily meant to be blushes, they just cannot label them in the US as shadows because of the red/purple pigments in there, they aren't "eye safe"
I use them on my eyes all the time tho lol!
 
I did notice there's a certain hardness to pick up the shadows on the first layer, like the diamond shadows.. some of them are like that, some aren't.. thought it was definitely weird at first but it goes away (or so far at least with the ones I have used)



  Yes its like they swatch fine, but you have to dip your brush in a bit more to pick up product. but it didn't effect the application. One of my satin e/s - teak has a slight film but still picks up fine as well. I haven't tried any of the diamond finishes to compare. I think tara was also mentioning mostly the brighter colors. Plus i haven't use the iridescent ones enough to get past that first texture layer, but she mentioned it as if they were "cheap" e/s that usually do that. *shrugs*  Funnily enough the ones i used that i wouldn't wear as blush, were mahogany, mandarin, auburn, canyon etc. I wouldn't consider a pigment thing. or even light rosewood, rosewood, dark purple pink. the last one and even burnt orange shades would stain slightly but after using remover it comes off. i know even with a paint pot, using MUG poison as a base it does that, but nothing permanent.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Sep 11, 2014)

Is it sold out on sephora.com?  I looked and it said this page no longer exists?  Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 11, 2014)

Sometimes the review community at Sephora.com drives me nuts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





There are people that are upset because some of the colors are listed as blush. MUFE has always had some of their colors listed as blush. This is not a new development. The famous # 92 is indeed listed as a blush but who do you know that actually used it as one? Think outside the box! Use a blush on your eyes, use an eyeshadow on your cheeks FFS! Then there was the person that was upset that MUFE was forcing her to purchase a case for the shadow. That MUFE should be ashamed that they were forcing women to do something they didn't want to do. Really?! No one is forcing anyone to purchase a case. if that's the case what about the companies that force you to take the case that the shadow comes with and all you want to do it place your item in a z-palette? *rolls eyes* That's all you can find to complain about?


----------



## leahrenae (Sep 11, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Sometimes the review community at Sephora.com drives me nuts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  people aren't happy until they complain... and about anything!
  it's so annoying and sickening... you aren't being FORCED to buy anything, you're CHOOSING to buy it.. people slay me... smh


----------



## brunettespylove (Sep 11, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 



Sometimes the review community at Sephora.com drives me nuts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There are people that are upset because some of the colors are listed as blush. MUFE has always had some of their colors listed as blush. This is not a new development. The famous # 92 is indeed listed as a blush but who do you know that actually used it as one? Think outside the box! Use a blush on your eyes, use an eyeshadow on your cheeks FFS! Then there was the person that was upset that MUFE was forcing her to purchase a case for the shadow. That MUFE should be ashamed that they were forcing women to do something they didn't want to do. Really?! No one is forcing anyone to purchase a case. if that's the case what about the companies that force you to take the case that the shadow comes with and all you want to do it place your item in a z-palette? *rolls eyes* That's all you can find to complain about?







  lmao , i read that one about forcing women or something. Though i do wish they would sell them for the $14+ instead of having buy trios- yes, is it the end of the world - no lol BTW what shade was #92? I heard a lot about that , someone was mentioning they didn't grab another in time, and then 992? or something wasn't the same shade in the new formula. I only ever bought 162, which took me forever to realize how easy it was to depot recently lol.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 11, 2014)

The infamous MUFE 92


----------



## ouertatani (Sep 11, 2014)

worth any hype?


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Sep 11, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Sometimes the review community at Sephora.com drives me nuts! :jerkit: There are people that are upset because some of the colors are listed as blush. MUFE has always had some of their colors listed as blush. This is not a new development. The famous # 92 is indeed listed as a blush but who do you know that actually used it as one? Think outside the box! Use a blush on your eyes, use an eyeshadow on your cheeks FFS! Then there was the person that was upset that MUFE was forcing her to purchase a case for the shadow. That MUFE should be ashamed that they were forcing women to do something they didn't want to do. Really?! No one is forcing anyone to purchase a case. if that's the case what about the companies that force you to take the case that the shadow comes with and all you want to do it place your item in a z-palette? *rolls eyes* That's all you can find to complain about?  :rant:


  What about those that knocked off a star because the shade of their choice was out of stock.  SMH.  That is a store issue not brand performance.  Who does that?


----------



## brunettespylove (Sep 11, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *butterflyeyes* 






The infamous MUFE 92


  thank you lol. I never knew what was so special about it. i just went to the boutique and didn't even think to check the old shades. i was enamored, swatching all the ones sephora doesn't have. and walking out with 6 hahah. i got tired of sephora canceling my orders for oos items.


----------



## brunettespylove (Sep 11, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *PrettyGirlDoc* 




What about those that knocked off a star because the shade of their choice was out of stock.  SMH.  That is a store issue not brand performance.  Who does that?


  YES,  or saying i hope i like it. and they haven't even received it!!! can't they just rate it on the performance, value, cost etc


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 11, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Sometimes the review community at Sephora.com drives me nuts! :jerkit: There are people that are upset because some of the colors are listed as blush. MUFE has always had some of their colors listed as blush. This is not a new development. The famous # 92 is indeed listed as a blush but who do you know that actually used it as one? Think outside the box! Use a blush on your eyes, use an eyeshadow on your cheeks FFS! Then there was the person that was upset that MUFE was forcing her to purchase a case for the shadow. That MUFE should be ashamed that they were forcing women to do something they didn't want to do. Really?! No one is forcing anyone to purchase a case. if that's the case what about the companies that force you to take the case that the shadow comes with and all you want to do it place your item in a z-palette? *rolls eyes* That's all you can find to complain about?  :rant:


  :lol: I didn't even read the reviews on the set. I rarely read reviews on that site because people think it's the complaints section. Yes, you go ahead and rate something you haven't even touched yet. Genius touch. After that Anastasia Contour Kit fiasco, I checked out on the reviews.  I'm up to 6 of these shadows now and I made the right decision to skip the set. I own two shades in the set but all the other colors I'm not really interested in. I'm going for the staple shades. Never thought I'd say this but I'm into more neutral/smokey shades. Maybe because I'm getting old. The shadows are a dream. They blend so well and it just feels great wearing them. I think it's my favorite product of the year.


----------



## leahrenae (Sep 11, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I'm up to 6 of these shadows now and I made the right decision to skip the set. I own two shades in the set but all the other colors I'm not really interested in. I'm going for the staple shades. Never thought I'd say this but I'm into more neutral/smokey shades. Maybe because I'm getting old. The shadows are a dream. They blend so well and it just feels great wearing them. I think it's my favorite product of the ye


  Im with you! after seeing swatches, I knew this palette wasn't gonna be a good purchase for me, not even to put in my kit cause I wouldn't wan to lug it around. 
  I want all the warm neutrals, lol! and that doesn't mean we're getting old!


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 11, 2014)

leahrenae said:


> Im with you! after seeing swatches, I knew this palette wasn't gonna be a good purchase for me, not even to put in my kit cause I wouldn't wan to lug it around.  I want all the warm neutrals, lol! and *that doesn't mean we're getting old!*


  :haha: Good to know. I just know that I used to reach for all kinds of brights a few years ago and would turn my nose up at most neutrals. Probably because they were always being forced on me by others.  I really like the idea of the palette and I would stomach the price if it had different shades. Would've been super cool if we could choose the shades, but that's an unrealistic, dream scenario.   I might get a couple of greens because when I do go bright that's my color. There's a couple of good ones in this range. Not touching any blues, though. Despite the fact that it's my favorite color I have never been able to wear blue eyeshadow and feel like it's right.


----------



## brunettespylove (Sep 11, 2014)

Has anyone gone an exchanged without an issue, with the promo ?  I want to exchange 2 from an online order.  I figure it would be fine if it's a straight exchange


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 11, 2014)

brunettespylove said:


> Has anyone gone an exchanged without an issue, with the promo ?  I want to exchange 2 from an online order.  I figure it would be fine if it's a straight exchange


  Haven't done it, but I don't see why it would be a problem.


----------



## amzeez (Sep 11, 2014)

Whoo hoo my set arrived today so happy!


----------



## brunettespylove (Sep 12, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 




Haven't done it, but I don't see why it would be a problem.


  Yea i figured it should be ok. I thought it would be more of an issue if i were getting additional shadows, because of the special $


----------



## Alexxxflt (Sep 12, 2014)

Has anyone elese noticed how the pink eyeshadows tend to be more difficult to blend on the first swatch (on hand) ? They do some kind of weird sausage on me (on my hand again, applied with my finger), then I rub my finger again and it finally applies properly. More important, does it do that on the eyelids and applied with a brush ?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 12, 2014)

Alexxxflt said:


> Has anyone elese noticed how the pink eyeshadows tend to be more difficult to blend on the first swatch (on hand) ? They do some kind of weird sausage on me (on my hand again, applied with my finger), then I rub my finger again and it finally applies properly. More important, does it do that on the eyelids and applied with a brush ?


Haven't noticed that at all. I swatched using applicators though...not my finger (I try to avoid that because of the oils). Applies fine with brush on my lids also


----------



## Merittorious (Sep 12, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


>


  Loving these. Particularly interested in Golden Khaki.


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 12, 2014)

Looks like the anniversary palette is permanently out of stock at Sephora.


----------



## luvmakeup88 (Sep 12, 2014)

Does anyone know if MUFE will come out with a nude eyeshadow palette?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 12, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Looks like the anniversary palette is permanently out of stock at Sephora.


 It was never going to be around for long. It was in extremely limited quantities although I saw somewhere that there may be another small release through MUFE. Don't know if that's true though.  





luvmakeup88 said:


> Does anyone know if MUFE will come out with a nude eyeshadow palette?


 :shrugs: No way of knowing until they announce something like that.


----------



## sss215 (Sep 12, 2014)

I grabbed ME930 and it's one of my favorites. I love that it's purple, but isn't too warm


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 13, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the anniversary palette is permanently out of stock at Sephora.
> ...


  Yep, I knew that. I was looking up my order/shipping status and happened to see the notation that it was gone.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Sep 13, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> It was never going to be around for long. It was in extremely limited quantities although I saw somewhere that there may be another small release through MUFE. Don't know if that's true though.   :shrugs: No way of knowing until they announce something like that.


  See if you can still get your hands on the Blue Sepia palette.  It's lovely!


----------



## Alexxxflt (Sep 14, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Haven't noticed that at all. I swatched using applicators though...not my finger (I try to avoid that because of the oils). Applies fine with brush on my lids also


Thanks for the info, I'll try with a brush first, to see how it goes before buying a buttload of them


----------



## sss215 (Sep 14, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Sometimes the review community at Sephora.com drives me nuts! :jerkit: There are people that are upset because some of the colors are listed as blush. MUFE has always had some of their colors listed as blush. This is not a new development. The famous # 92 is indeed listed as a blush but who do you know that actually used it as one? Think outside the box! Use a blush on your eyes, use an eyeshadow on your cheeks FFS! Then there was the person that was upset that MUFE was forcing her to purchase a case for the shadow. That MUFE should be ashamed that they were forcing women to do something they didn't want to do. Really?! No one is forcing anyone to purchase a case. if that's the case what about the companies that force you to take the case that the shadow comes with and all you want to do it place your item in a z-palette? *rolls eyes* That's all you can find to complain about?  :rant:


  GIRL.  YES.    





shontay07108 said:


> :lol: I didn't even read the reviews on the set. I rarely read reviews on that site because people think it's the complaints section. Yes, you go ahead and rate something you haven't even touched yet. Genius touch. After that Anastasia Contour Kit fiasco, I checked out on the reviews.  I'm up to 6 of these shadows now and I made the right decision to skip the set. I own two shades in the set but all the other colors I'm not really interested in. I'm going for the staple shades. Never thought I'd say this but I'm into more neutral/smokey shades. Maybe because I'm getting old. The shadows are a dream. They blend so well and it just feels great wearing them. I think it's my favorite product of the year.


  I skipped the 30 and have 6 of these so far as well.  I have the brochure detailing the artist 30 palette so I can just go grab the ones I want from the color story.   322 khaki is a great green for when you start hauling greens. It's amazing. I went for the muted neutral mattes and I couldn't be happier.  I'm planning on grabbing 2-3 of these per month


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 14, 2014)

sss215 said:


> 322 khaki is a great green for when you start hauling greens. It's amazing. I went for the muted neutral mattes and I couldn't be happier. I'm planning on grabbing 2-3 of these per month


  This is exactly my plan. 3 of them a month!


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 14, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> This is exactly my plan. 3 of them a month!


  That's sensible. I was going for 3 a week because I'm insane. I skipped last week because I was indecisive.


----------



## Queenesq (Sep 14, 2014)

brunettespylove said:


> Here are swatches of what I ordered. Vanilla blends in with my skintone.  I forgot to order a single compact for it, since I wanted to use it as a base shade. I'm still surprised by the $ considering they're pans but they are .07oz lol    And I put the pans in my zpalette 4U sz. Not sure if I can fit more than 6 they're so large.


   These colors are pretty and not  at my Se





DILLIGAF said:


> This is exactly my plan. 3 of them a month!


  That's an excellent (and budget friendly) idea.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Sep 14, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> sss215 said:
> 
> 
> > GIRL.  YES.  I skipped the 30 and have 6 of these so far as well. I have the brochure detailing the artist 30 palette so I can just go grab the ones I want from the color story.   322 khaki is a great green for when you start hauling greens. It's amazing. I went for the muted neutral mattes and I couldn't be happier. I'm planning on grabbing 2-3 of these per month
> ...


  I ordered 3 so maybe I'll try that, too. My first ones come tomorrow!  :yahoo:


----------



## mel33t (Sep 15, 2014)

I just caved and picked up six of them. They're STUNNING. They swatch so beautifully and look fantastic on. I can't wait to play with them more!   I'm also looking at a few more that I want too lol  its a good deal, but its still


----------



## brunettespylove (Sep 15, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *mel33t* 



I just caved and picked up six of them. They're STUNNING. They swatch so beautifully and look fantastic on. I can't wait to play with them more!

I'm also looking at a few more that I want too lol  its a good deal, but its still 


  It's like candy, you just want them all. It is a good deal, though i do wish it was just the $14+ on ea instead of always having to buy them in trios


----------



## DarylandCarole (Sep 15, 2014)

I know, Mel33t! Just what I need, more shadows. I'm hoping that since they're a different brand that the colors will be different from what I have. Are u buying direct from MUFE or from Sephora?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 15, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> That's sensible. I was going for 3 a week because I'm insane. I skipped last week because I was indecisive.


  I was doing 3 a week at one point and how I have 23. I have to get swatching for this tread. I'm switching to 3 a month because there is so much that I want from NARS MAC etc.


----------



## brunettespylove (Sep 15, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 



I was doing 3 a week at one point and how I have 23. I have to get swatching for this tread. I'm switching to 3 a month because there is so much that I want from NARS MAC etc. 



  I had no direction, I just went a little cray last month lol.  I got a few this month from the boutique and now im trying to hold off til next month, so i can actually use what i bought


----------



## nicollecake (Sep 16, 2014)

This is amazing... I can't decide... THERE ARE SOOOO MANY... It's not possible to choose.  I've only decided that I must have M738!


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 16, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I was doing 3 a week at one point and how I have 23. I have to get swatching for this tread. I'm switching to 3 a month because there is so much that I want from NARS MAC etc.


  Mac is out of my rotation indefinitely. I'm ping ponging between mufe and nars and it's driving me crazy.


----------



## leahrenae (Sep 17, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Mac is out of my rotation indefinitely. I'm ping ponging between mufe and nars and it's driving me crazy.


  me too, Shontay! I'm gonna pick up a few of the lipsticks in the matte collection next month, but I'm over it.... MUFE is totally my fav brand and NARS has been releasing some excellent complexion products. 

  I'll be in dallas next month and will definitely stop at the boutique. gonna get a few (stock up) more matte shadows and maybe a few satin.


----------



## brunettespylove (Sep 17, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *leahrenae* 



me too, Shontay! I'm gonna pick up a few of the lipsticks in the matte collection next month, but I'm over it.... MUFE is totally my fav brand and NARS has been releasing some excellent complexion products. 
 
I'll be in dallas next month and will definitely stop at the boutique. gonna get a few (stock up) more matte shadows and maybe a few satin. 



  How did i miss these new lippies lol!! I tried the nars audacious ones and told myself i wouldn't, but they're so amazing< i like nars blushes but im not having an affair with them haha.   Aside from the new artist shadows, ive been wearing their hd fdn & mat velvet for 2+ years now. I think Il have to wait for swatches, only 2-3 matte mufe lipsticks are showing available in my store. which can mean nothing lol. and right now tarte and bobbi brown are my favorite blushes.


----------



## brunettespylove (Sep 17, 2014)

Lots of swatches coming soon. I finally was able to swatch the ones I got at the boutique last week


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 17, 2014)

When I get home tonight I've got to get some swatches up.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 17, 2014)

I still need to swatch the colorful tray from the palette. I've been so busy that it absolutely slipped my mind.


----------



## Jill1228 (Sep 17, 2014)

I bought these three. I'm gonna go broke. Planning on getting more next month


----------



## Zebula (Sep 18, 2014)

I think I "need" ME700!


----------



## brunettespylove (Sep 18, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Zebula* 



I think I "need" ME700!


  I just wore that one today, gorgeous copper!


----------



## brunettespylove (Sep 18, 2014)

And more.


----------



## leahrenae (Sep 18, 2014)

double post... sorrys
  btw... why aren't you able to delete a post? never understood that.


----------



## leahrenae (Sep 18, 2014)

brunettespylove said:


>


  I NEED every matte shadow you've swatched! and I324 is pretty, reminds me of sumptuous olive.


----------



## brunettespylove (Sep 18, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *leahrenae* 



I NEED every matte shadow you've swatched! and I324 is pretty, reminds me of sumptuous olive.



  the mattes are so impressive !! ha yes kinda, makes me want to swatch them side by side since i have both. I originally wanted D320, but it was too glittery for me?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 18, 2014)

Top Row (b-t) I-922: Orchid I-340: Lime Green ME-912: Electric Purple     Bottom Row(b-t) I-606: Pinky Earth I-324: Bronze Khaki I-628: Reptile   Without and with flash


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 18, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Top Row (b-t) I-922: Orchid I-340: Lime Green ME-912: Electric Purple     Bottom Row(b-t) I-606: Pinky Earth I-324: Bronze Khaki I-628: Reptile   Without and with flash


 Lime green and electric purple looks very pretty on your skin


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 18, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Lime green and electric purple looks very pretty on your skin


  Thank you. I didn't like the Lime green in the old formula of shadows from MUFE. It was very patchy and not that pigmented. However this one is AMAZEBALLS!!!! I just realized that it reminds me of a better version of the MAC starflash shadows. If you liked those you will LOVE these.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 18, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Thank you. I didn't like the Lime green in the old formula of shadows from MUFE. It was very patchy and not that pigmented. However this one is AMAZEBALLS!!!! I just realized that it reminds me of a better version of the MAC starflash shadows. If you liked those you will LOVE these.


 Love the new MUFE shadows. I got 3 and wait to get some more for the upcoming F&F sale.


----------



## sss215 (Sep 18, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Mac is out of my rotation indefinitely. I'm ping ponging between mufe and nars and it's driving me crazy.


  Same here. I haven't grabbed a mac product outside of a spiked pencil in a minute.


----------



## deanfour (Sep 19, 2014)

I just bought three more of these. They have such high quality that I'm not even interested in the new UD Vice 3 palette. I love them!!!


----------



## deanfour (Sep 19, 2014)

When will the Sephora FF sale be? I forgot.


----------



## charismafulltv (Sep 19, 2014)

Late October or early November I think you'll know on this thread someone is going to post it


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 19, 2014)

deanfour said:


> I just bought three more of these. They have such high quality that I'm not even interested in the new UD Vice 3 palette. I love them!!!


I haven't purchased anything from UD in awhile. I thought about the Electric palette but passed. I thought about the Vice 3 but passed...I barely used the original or 2nd one so I ended up listing them for sale lol. Not that I no longer love UD shadows...I just find myself reaching for my MUFE shadows much more.


----------



## brunettespylove (Sep 19, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *butterflyeyes* 




I haven't purchased anything from UD in awhile. I thought about the Electric palette but passed. I thought about the Vice 3 but passed...I barely used the original or 2nd one so I ended up listing them for sale lol. Not that I no longer love UD shadows…I just find myself reaching for my MUFE shadows much more.


  I did the same, I was a huge  fan of the Naked original. Got the 2nd was meh about it and then i wound up selling them both recently. I actually sold pretty much all my palettes and used exclusively mac and mug until mufe came along. one thing i noticed with the mufe - there is a huge difference in the iridescent , metallic finishes vs the UD shimmer shades. I always got a ton of fall out with the UD e/s. and some of them would even irritate my eyes


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 19, 2014)

brunettespylove said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *butterflyeyes*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love my Naked palettes but I haven't used them as much as I used to in awhile. And yeah...UD glitter colors can be a glitter Bomb lol


----------



## sss215 (Sep 20, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Thank you. I didn't like the Lime green in the old formula of shadows from MUFE. It was very patchy and not that pigmented. However this one is AMAZEBALLS!!!! I just realized that it reminds me of a better version of the MAC starflash shadows. If you liked those you will LOVE these.


  That's right! Starflash but bigger and better. A couple of these shades make amazing cheek highlights. As soon as I find the paper I wrote them down on, I'll post them here.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 21, 2014)

I've been slipping. And completely missed these. Adding them on  my swphora list


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 21, 2014)

brunettespylove said:


> Here are swatches of what I ordered. Vanilla blends in with my skintone.  I forgot to order a single compact for it, since I wanted to use it as a base shade. I'm still surprised by the $ considering they're pans but they are .07oz lol    And I put the pans in my zpalette 4U sz. Not sure if I can fit more than 6 they're so large.


these will be my first. Sienna is gorgeous.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 21, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> My shadows arrived a little while ago. They sent me the wrong palette but I'm not too upset. I was expecting the 10 pan palette but this one can hold 18 I believe. Just another excuse to get more shadows lol. I called myself being good just ordering 10 but I should have got more...the price was great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 did you get the palette from the mufe site?


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 21, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> We got about 120 colors out of the whole collection, so not too bad! I know we usually have different sets and so on, but I found it strange that it would be a deal like this. But anyway, ...  I just wanted three colors we don't carry but mmm I'll have to deal with what we have! hahaha  At least you guys know to go to JCP for a great deal! We got some amazing colors. I couldn't resist yesterday, got 2 palettes of 3. The shadows are stunning.    This is what I came up with today!   (sorry for the bad lighting)


 so pretty!


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 21, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> [COLOR=181818]Hey guys.. has anyone ordered the new Make Up For Ever shadows from Sephora?[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]At my store we didn't get all the shades so I wanted some from the website, but at my store they are 1 for $22.00, 2 for $34.00 and 3 for $44.00 with the free case. Online it's not discounting them or anything, does anyone know why, or if there's a code for it to work?[/COLOR]


 is this still the price.


----------



## honybr (Sep 21, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> is this still the price.


  When I went yesterday it was.  I got Fig, Black Gold & Steel.  These are stunning.  I'm actually thinking about getting the palette since there's 4 colors I'm eyeing so it's more economical.   I do need Emerald for sure so I'll be thinking of 2 others so I can get the trio again.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 21, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> did you get the palette from the mufe site?


I ordered over the phone from the MUFE Boutique in NJ during the presale for Backstage cardholders. I thought it was going to be the old 10 pan palette because I didn't realize they had changed them


----------



## brunettespylove (Sep 22, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *butterflyeyes* 




I ordered over the phone from the MUFE Boutique in NJ during the presale for Backstage cardholders. I thought it was going to be the old 10 pan palette because I didn't realize they had changed them


  the magnet is def strong! i didn't expect that when i got mine lol  On a side note: I pulled out my main MAC palette today, and wow there is such a difference. I had been using my mac e/s still for transition/ crease shades but once i did a full look i was surprised at how much faster the mufe ones really do blend. I think it's safe to say aside from repurchasing refills when i hit pan on my favorites, i won't be buying any more. the mufe e/s just make everything so much quicker and easier!


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 22, 2014)

Woooo!!!! I'm in it ladies!!! I love these shadows!!! I bought four trio palettes and 12 colors, not sure how to divide them up, so feel free to help, but I ordered:  Buttercup ME400 Tangerine ME734 Poppy ME744 Copper Red I736 Copper Red ME728 Lagoon Blue D236 Electric Purple I922 Golden Pink I804 Auburn M738 Golden Khaki D320 Coral S748 Neon Pink S852  And as soon as they're in stock I'm getting: Eggplant M928 Morello Cherry M846  What else do I absolutely need?! Yay mufe!! I've always loved this brand, so this is grrreat. I think I need some light shimmery colors, what's best in that category? And I want a lavender and an orchid, which of those is most awesome? What is the best metallic aqua? Or robins egg?  Swatches will come when they get here!


----------



## honybr (Sep 22, 2014)

brunettespylove said:


> On a side note: I pulled out my main MAC palette today, and wow there is such a difference. I had been using my mac e/s still for transition/ crease shades but once i did a full look i was surprised at how much faster the mufe ones really do blend. I think it's safe to say aside from repurchasing refills when i hit pan on my favorites, i won't be buying any more. the mufe e/s just make everything so much quicker and easier!


 
  Ok so it wasn't just me?  When I used the MUFE shadow for the first time yesterday I was actually surprised about how quick I was done.  I also cannot get past how smooth/buttery these shadows are.


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 22, 2014)

brunettespylove said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *butterflyeyes*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





honybr said:


> Ok so it wasn't just me?  When I used the MUFE shadow for the first time yesterday I was actually surprised about how quick I was done.  I also cannot get past how smooth/buttery these shadows are.


  Hi! Could you ladies give me a couple suggestions about which colors might be best for doing a blended out look? I know that's a broad question, it's just that I'm really only good at picking out brights and metallics, I don't know how to pick out good subtle colors, and a proper eye should have something subtle in the crease, something shiny in the inner corner, something subtle on the brow none and maybe something intense on the lid. Anyway, picking out colors like Mac Soft Brown is really hard for me so I could use a little help! It might be useful to know that I'm pale enough that Limit from naked3 is actually dark enough to be my dark outer corner color. Don't worry if you don't have time, I just thought id give asking the experts a try!


----------



## honybr (Sep 22, 2014)

LauraLara said:


> Hi! Could you ladies give me a couple suggestions about which colors might be best for doing a blended out look? I know that's a broad question, it's just that I'm really only good at picking out brights and metallics, I don't know how to pick out good subtle colors, and a proper eye should have something subtle in the crease, something shiny in the inner corner, something subtle on the brow none and maybe something intense on the lid. Anyway, picking out colors like Mac Soft Brown is really hard for me so I could use a little help! It might be useful to know that I'm pale enough that Limit from naked3 is actually dark enough to be my dark outer corner color. Don't worry if you don't have time, I just thought id give asking the experts a try!


 
  I'm as far from an expert as you can get.  That's why these are idea for someone like me - I don't know what I'm doing really so these seem to not need a lot of work.  I never do your description of a proper eye - I'm literally a one shadow at a time girl.  I never could get the blended look like I wanted so I gave up.  Lol.  For the record I have pretty big eyes and such a natural deep crease so you can never see what I put there anyway.  I have Black Gold and I would think it would be a good outer corner color.  I used it as a smokey all over though.  Hahahaha - I've painted a vision that I'm walking around like a clown but I promise it isn't that bad!


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 22, 2014)

honybr said:


> I'm as far from an expert as you can get.  That's why these are idea for someone like me - I don't know what I'm doing really so these seem to not need a lot of work.  I never do your description of a proper eye - I'm literally a one shadow at a time girl.  I never could get the blended look like I wanted so I gave up.  Lol.  For the record I have pretty big eyes and such a natural deep crease so you can never see what I put there anyway.  I have Black Gold and I would think it would be a good outer corner color.  I used it as a smokey all over though.  Hahahaha - I've painted a vision that I'm walking around like a clown but I promise it isn't that bad!


  lol, sorry! That sounds like me but like 8 years ago. I was raised by tomboys and I'm 30, so when I was growing up I didn't have high speed internet and youtube to teach me everything... So I only finally found out how to do eyeshadow a few years ago when I bought one of those Too Faced palettes that come with the instructions! I LOVED how it looked, and I thought for the longest time it was just because of the colors, but now I've found out that my eyes just always look best with bright lid, white corner, dark crease, long black wing starting halfway along the lid, shiny brow bone, in pretty much any combo. And when other people do my makeup they always try to mix it up and like, don't do a wing, or put dark liner all the way to the inner corner, or whatever, and it just doesn't work. I only look good ONE way lol. Honestly though there isn't all that much space between my lid and my eyebrows, and my crease is really really deep too, so I could probably skip the dark crease and just do the wing... I always feel really self conscious in blended out looks! I feel like they're either patchy and ham handed or blended so far they're just mud lol anyhow, I hear good things about Black Gold, I'll check it out, idk why assume everyone on here is an expert...


----------



## brunettespylove (Sep 22, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *honybr* 



 
 
Ok so it wasn't just me?  When I used the MUFE shadow for the first time yesterday I was actually surprised about how quick I was done.  I also cannot get past how smooth/buttery these shadows are.  



  Yes!!  I bought the mufe e/s maybe a month ago? and then the last ones i bought at the boutique close to 2 weeks ago, so ive been using them nearly daily. i noticed it when i was like ok let me switch it up and use my MUG e/s last week 1x & today MAC and i was like damn , these are taking longer to build up the pigmentation. i think i really got used the mufe, they are so effortless to blend that you don't even realize until you use something else. I'm spoiled now because nothing else can compare.   there are a few new MUG foiled e.s coming out around the holidays, and the anastasia pans. (anyone heard? nov) but i think its going to be rough for me to like anything else lol


----------



## v0ltagekid (Sep 23, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> is this still the price.


  Yea sephora fixed it. It should reflect at checkout now.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 23, 2014)

LauraLara said:


> Swatches will come when they get here!


  Everyone and I mean everyone needs ME930 Black Purple. Its a nice change in the outer V than the traditional black or brown.


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 23, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Everyone and I mean everyone needs ME930 Black Purple. Its a nice change in the outer V than the traditional black or brown.


  Thank you!!! That sounds perfect, especially since I have green eyes!


----------



## makeupbyjpl (Sep 23, 2014)

I am tardy for the party but does anyone know if they will release the artist palette again?


----------



## Jill1228 (Sep 23, 2014)

makeupbyjpl said:


> I am tardy for the party but does anyone know if they will release the artist palette again?


 You can still order it on sephora.com


----------



## Bhairst (Sep 23, 2014)

I love the new MUFE eyeshadows! I was lucky enough to get my hands on the 30th anniversary palette and I died and went to heaven. I am so in love with the textures especially the matte and satin. I just went to Sephora yesterday to pickup the Eggplant shade which is apparently a blush according to Sephora's website.


----------



## CrysnMakeup (Sep 23, 2014)

I don't know where to start with collecting these. My practical matte side says get those but my inner shimmer says get some blingy shades! #thestruggle


----------



## makeupbyjpl (Sep 24, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> You can still order it on sephora.com


  Nope, it sold out as soon as it came out at Sephora


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Sep 24, 2014)

CrysnMakeup said:


> I don't know where to start with collecting these. My practical matte side says get those but my inner shimmer says get some blingy shades! #thestruggle


   If you getting three at a time get one blingy one that coordinates with the other two in either matte or satin. That is my game plan! I am hitting the store this weekend. I can't ALL of the ones that I want at one time so I had to come up with a strategy.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Sep 24, 2014)

makeupbyjpl said:


> Nope, it sold out as soon as it came out at Sephora


  That's strange. Maybe there was a restock because I'm able to add it to my cart.


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 24, 2014)

CrysnMakeup said:


> I don't know where to start with collecting these. My practical matte side says get those but my inner shimmer says get some blingy shades! #thestruggle


  Here's what I did: my first three I just scrolled thru the list in sephora and got the 3 that screamed at me, tangerine, poppy and buttercup, it's like that sugarpill palette I love only metallic!!! The next like 9 I got because they looked good here on the specktra forum, YouTube videos, and to bloggers. Once I decide I love the formula I'll go into sephora and pick out some mattes and some shimmers, because I can't really judge those when in not in person even though I love them and use them more often than bright or sultry shades.


----------



## Shars (Sep 24, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> That's strange. Maybe there was a restock because I'm able to add it to my cart.


  You don't mean the palette labelled Artist Palette right? That one is different from the 30th Anniversary artist palette. The 30th anniv one shows as sold out for me but the Artist palette one is still in stock.


----------



## curlzarlise (Sep 24, 2014)

It shows as sold out for me too.  I got one for myself from MUFE boutique here, but I was going to get one for my bestie as a celebratory gift for her taking her MUA business to full time.  I think I heard they will have 30 on hand at The Makeup Show this weekend though so hopefully that's true!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Sep 24, 2014)

makeupbyjpl said:


> I am tardy for the party but does anyone know if they will release the artist palette again?


  This is the post I was responding to. Maybe they meant the anniversary palette?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 24, 2014)

Yes they will have some available at TMS Dallas but there won't be many so if you're going and planning to get one you need to arrive when the doors open and head straight to the MUFE booth.  MUFE may have a second limited release of the palettes but I think those will be through the boutiques only IF they do it.


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 24, 2014)

aaaand i got the crystalline mauve, yellow ivory and iridescent coral. Apricot and fresh pink are calling to me too, based on some really pretty looks I've seen googling this stuff. FOR EXAMPLE:

  http://gallery.sephora.com/photo/summer-sparkle-10980  *CREDIT TO SEPHORA BEAUTY BOARD, SEPHORA.COM*


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 24, 2014)

and: *CREDIT TO AMANDA ENSING*

  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaVag5nVUzg


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 24, 2014)

and: *CREDIT TO COSMETICBLUR*

  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjWRRzPd5FE


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 24, 2014)

http://blog.myfatpocket.com/diagonalll/uncategorized/make-up-for-ever-new-artist-eyeshadows-swatches/  http://blog.myfatpocket.com/diagonalll/swatch/make-up-for-ever-artist-shadow-swatch-part-2/


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 24, 2014)

and lastly (I really like her review of the whole situation, and she's really believable about the colors, like I got the mauve specifically because she seemed so excited about it lol): *CREDIT TO Krazee4Kolourz*

  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woDgmLYZ8xQ


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 24, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> http://blog.myfatpocket.com/diagonalll/swatch/make-up-for-ever-artist-shadow-swatch-part-2/


 
  oh no. You just cost me so much money lol. Seriously! That is the BEST! How did I not find that site?!?!?! Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 24, 2014)

LauraLara said:


> oh no. You just cost me so much money lol. Seriously! That is the BEST! How did I not find that site?!?!?! Thank you!!!!!!


  You're welcome. I had to sift through crappy google results. I found it a couple of days ago, but didn't think about posting it until now.


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 24, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> You're welcome. I had to sift through crappy google results. I found it a couple of days ago, but didn't think about posting it until now.


  I just thought of posting mine now too  I kept checking back here to see if there were swatches and watching all these youtube videos, then I was like, "hm, maybe there are no swatches because everyone's doing what I'm doing and finding stuff but waiting for someone else to post it", so I posted it! Actually, your links made me really happy because as I scrolled through them and picked out my favorites, they turned out to be the ones I already bought!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 26, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> My palette arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  did this include shadow?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 26, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> did this include shadow?


Yes. That was the 30 Year30 Artist 30 Color anniversary palette.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 26, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> did this include shadow?


  Yes it did
  Sweet sweet heavenly eyeshadowy goodness


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 28, 2014)

honybr said:


> I'm as far from an expert as you can get.  That's why these are idea for someone like me - I don't know what I'm doing really so these seem to not need a lot of work.  I never do your description of a proper eye - I'm literally a one shadow at a time girl.  I never could get the blended look like I wanted so I gave up.  Lol.  For the record I have pretty big eyes and such a *natural deep crease so you can never see what I put there anyway.  *I have Black Gold and I would think it would be a good outer corner color.  I used it as a smokey all over though.  Hahahaha - I've painted a vision that I'm walking around like a clown but I promise it isn't that bad!
> 
> Try putting crease color a little a bit above the crease.  Don't worry, it won't look strange.
> 
> ...


  Thanks!  Finally a pic of Aquatic Khaki.  It looks so dark! I'm still intrigued though.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 28, 2014)

LauraLara said:


> and: *CREDIT TO AMANDA ENSING*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaVag5nVUzg


  Love Pink Brown on her - adding to my list.  In fact I like all her picks.


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 28, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Really like Golden Pink.  Eggplant too.
> 
> Love Pink Brown on her - adding to my list.  In fact I like all her picks.


I know right?! That reminds me, I ended up getting light rosewood because of this video too: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5wKWKgTOac

  so so so pretty, I should be billing all these ladies lol, like "Excuse me, you made this look really pretty and caused me to buy it, so I'm going to need you to send me $5..."

*CREDIT TO Tarababyz*


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 29, 2014)

sss215 said:


> That's right! Starflash but bigger and better. A couple of these shades make amazing cheek highlights. As soon as I find the paper I wrote them down on, I'll post them here.


  Did you ever find that paper?


----------



## delicatewhimsy (Sep 29, 2014)

Good Morning, I took some photos to review the little trio I purchased for my blog and though that I would share them here. I can't wait to put together a few more trips, because these are truly beautiful


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 30, 2014)

delicatewhimsy said:


> Good Morning, I took some photos to review the little trio I purchased for my blog and though that I would share them here. I can't wait to put together a few more trips, because these are truly beautiful


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 30, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> We got about 120 colors out of the whole collection, so not too bad! I know we usually have different sets and so on, but I found it strange that it would be a deal like this. But anyway, ...  I just wanted three colors we don't carry but mmm I'll have to deal with what we have! hahaha  At least you guys know to go to JCP for a great deal! We got some amazing colors. I couldn't resist yesterday, got 2 palettes of 3. The shadows are stunning.    This is what I came up with today!   (sorry for the bad lighting)


   I love this look (I bought all the shadows you used!), can you tell me what liner/liner brush you use? Your cat eye looks really perfect and I'm only sorta satisfied with what I'm using. Thank you!!! And keep up the good work, it's inspiring!


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 30, 2014)

Here's what's come so far, it's:
  ME744 (Poppy)
  ME734 (Tangerine)
  ME400 (Buttercup) (My FAVORITE, it's beautiful and pigmented and shiny!)
  S748 (Coral)
  I736 (Copper Red)
  D236 (Lagoon Blue)
  ME728 (Copper Red)
  D320 (Golden Khaki)
  S852 (Neon Pink)


----------



## Shars (Sep 30, 2014)

I posted about this sometime back and now Sephora has it available.

  http://www.sephora.com/studio-case-P389565?skuId=1637792

  It's a little holiday palette with 12 of the Artist Shadows. They're about a third of the size of the full sized shadows and the set comes with a liner. A good buy for anyone who has those particular shades on their list.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 30, 2014)

http://www.sephora.com/makeup-station-P389566



  This is pretty. What MUFE is offering for holiday is very tempting


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 30, 2014)

three more just came in the mail! This is:
  M738 Auburn
  I804 Golden Pink
  I922 Electric Purple


----------



## ksweitzer777 (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh so beautiful!  I haven't used Mufe eyeshadow before but I really really want to try it. Any recommendations for a fair skinned brunette with blue eyes?


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 30, 2014)

ksweitzer777 said:


> Oh so beautiful! I haven't used Mufe eyeshadow before but I really really want to try it. Any recommendations for a fair skinned brunette with blue eyes?


Start with the neutral mattes, and lean gray for the blue eyes  check the videos we've posted for ideas!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Sep 30, 2014)

LauraLara said:


> I love this look (I bought all the shadows you used!), can you tell me what liner/liner brush you use? Your cat eye looks really perfect and I'm only sorta satisfied with what I'm using. Thank you!!! And keep up the good work, it's inspiring!


  Thank you!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I used the KVD liquid liner, the one with the brush tip, not felt tip. It's so precise I love it. Got it in gratis like 2 months ago, use it every day and it's not finished yet lol!
  I also have smaller eyes, I've learned to do my liner with my head tilted back a bit, and looking down into a mirror (it extends the eye lid, so you have more space)


----------



## sss215 (Oct 1, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Did you ever find that paper?


  Yes, finally.  I-804 is the perfect brown girl highlight. I saw it demo'd on a woman my shade and it was amazing.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 1, 2014)

Meant to post this earlier when I did it on Instagram. Finally got around to swatching the Artistic tray from the 30/30/30 palette.  For some reason I can't get my pics to upload on here. First time doing it since I got my new iPhone so it may be the phone :sigh: I'll post the one from IG...and if I can figure out how to make my closer swatches post on here I will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



http://instagram.com/p/tnNZbxSsWw/


----------



## sparkles69 (Oct 1, 2014)

I've never tried makeup forever eyeshadows but these look beautiful..so tempting


----------



## saeyou (Oct 1, 2014)

The temptation is so real with this collection! All the colors seem to be so pigmented and saturated..truly beautiful.


----------



## romi79_2008 (Oct 2, 2014)

falling in love with these shadows, my wallet is crying


----------



## brunettespylove (Oct 2, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *butterflyeyes* 



Meant to post this earlier when I did it on Instagram. Finally got around to swatching the Artistic tray from the 30/30/30 palette.  For some reason I can't get my pics to upload on here. First time doing it since I got my new iPhone so it may be the phone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll post the one from IG...and if I can figure out how to make my closer swatches post on here I will




http://instagram.com/p/tnNZbxSsWw/


   haven't figured it out on the cpu, i usually just upload through mobile with the little pic icon. but it hasn't been attaching the pics for some reason, its been like that the past week or 2


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 2, 2014)

brunettespylove said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *butterflyeyes*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I always do but for whatever reason the pics aren't attaching


----------



## brunettespylove (Oct 2, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *butterflyeyes* 




That's what I always do but for whatever reason the pics aren't attaching


  that's the problem i am having, it will say where to locate the file and i hit upload but it just bounces back to the blank msg


----------



## Haunted2424 (Oct 2, 2014)

LauraLara said:


> Here's what's come so far, it's:
> ME744 (Poppy)
> ME734 (Tangerine)
> ME400 (Buttercup) (My FAVORITE, it's beautiful and pigmented and shiny!)
> ...


Omg... I want them all!! haha


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Oct 2, 2014)

sss215 said:


> Yes, finally.  I-804 is the perfect brown girl highlight. I saw it demo'd on a woman my shade and it was amazing.


  Really? Must take a look at this one. My list is way too long.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 3, 2014)

There are a couple of MUFE sets available at Sephora. Most interesting to me is a little shadow studio case for $60. I'm so sad that none of the shades on my wishlist are in that case. I'll have to pass, but it looks like a nice by for someone.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 3, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> There are a couple of MUFE sets available at Sephora. Most interesting to me is a little shadow studio case for $60. I'm so sad that none of the shades on my wishlist are in that case. I'll have to pass, but it looks like a nice by for someone.


  I was looking at those. However I have most of those colors already.


----------



## sss215 (Oct 3, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> There are a couple of MUFE sets available at Sephora. Most interesting to me is a little shadow studio case for $60. I'm so sad that none of the shades on my wishlist are in that case. I'll have to pass, but it looks like a nice by for someone.


  I thought the case was cute. But it's totally differnt for what I am going for with these shadows. I see colors for lots of bling for holiday parties... I love these new shadows for my everyday looks.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 3, 2014)

sss215 said:


> I thought the case was cute. But it's totally differnt for what I am going for with these shadows. I see colors for lots of bling for holiday parties... I love these new shadows for my everyday looks.


  I want smokier shades. If this was 2 years ago I'd probably be all over this. I want the transition shades and the pinky earth shades. One by one...or three by three.


----------



## rachey07 (Oct 4, 2014)

I am obsessed with these eyeshadows... They blend so nicely.  Here's the palette I've made so far and planning on getting more when the colors I want get in stock.


----------



## rachey07 (Oct 4, 2014)

Here's another pic of my palette in the sunlight


----------



## LauraLara (Oct 4, 2014)

rachey07 said:


>


Beautiful!!!!! What are your top three out of there? How about your top three mattes?


----------



## LauraLara (Oct 4, 2014)

Got three more today, I-414 I-918, M-928


----------



## LauraLara (Oct 4, 2014)

I have to say, M928 Eggplant is B E A U T I F U L. Like BEAUTIFUL. omg you don't even touch it and you get the richest color you've ever seen. I can't stop thinking about it. 

  I still haven't divided mine up into trios... I have three more on the way and 6 more in my wish list (half of which are out of stock...) and idk how to divide them up, and i really want some mattes but idk which to get...

  Again, get M928, it be insane.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 4, 2014)

LauraLara said:


> I have to say, M928 Eggplant is B E A U T I F U L. Like BEAUTIFUL. omg you don't even touch it and you get the richest color you've ever seen. I can't stop thinking about it.
> 
> I still haven't divided mine up into trios... I have three more on the way and 6 more in my wish list (half of which are out of stock...) and idk how to divide them up, and i really want some mattes but idk which to get...
> 
> Again, get M928, it be insane.


  Agreed!!!!

  I almost bought it twice. LOL


----------



## rachey07 (Oct 4, 2014)

Top 3 mattes.. Oooh that's hard. Love them all. Well from what I got so far I really like sienna for a transition shade, red brown for deepening the crease. And I agree eggplant is very pretty. Creme brûlée is such a pretty diamond finish lid shade. Love love love it


----------



## sss215 (Oct 6, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I want smokier shades. If this was 2 years ago I'd probably be all over this. I want the transition shades and the pinky earth shades. One by one...or three by three.


  The transitioning shades are so beautiful in this collection. They blend very well.   





rachey07 said:


> I am obsessed with these eyeshadows... They blend so nicely.  Here's the palette I've made so far and planning on getting more when the colors I want get in stock.


  Thanks for this pic!   





LauraLara said:


> I have to say, M928 Eggplant is B E A U T I F U L. Like BEAUTIFUL. omg you don't even touch it and you get the richest color you've ever seen. I can't stop thinking about it.   I still haven't divided mine up into trios... I have three more on the way and 6 more in my wish list (half of which are out of stock...) and idk how to divide them up, and i really want some mattes but idk which to get...  Again, get M928, it be insane.


  Going on my list.


----------



## brunettespylove (Oct 7, 2014)

2 weeks later I can finally post a pic!! Eesh


----------



## LauraLara (Oct 7, 2014)

rachey07 said:


> Top 3 mattes.. Oooh that's hard. Love them all. Well from what I got so far I really like sienna for a transition shade, red brown for deepening the crease. And I agree eggplant is very pretty. Creme brûlée is such a pretty diamond finish lid shade. Love love love it


  Thank you!!! Those are going on my wish list!!!





brunettespylove said:


> 2 weeks later I can finally post a pic!! Eesh


  NICE choices!


----------



## LauraLara (Oct 7, 2014)

Man, Sephora NEVER restocks. Between the MUFE shadows and the NARS lipsticks on the Barneys site I'm never gna get what I want. By the time the restock I'm gna have spent all my money on a new winter coat...


----------



## sss215 (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi!   First and for most I grabbed M928 and I'm in love. I'm also plotting on using it as a blush and a lip stain/lipgloss since its 80% pigment. It's so pretty! I also grabbed ME624 as its a beautiful brown black with a golden sheen to it. It reminds me of Mekong by NARS, but deeper, blacker and better   So I'm not sure if the information about the color numbering system was previously provided in this thread, but here it is:   100s- blacks, whites, greys  200s- blues  300s- greens  400s- yellows  500s- browns 600s- taupes/browns  700s- corals/oranges  800s-pinks  900s- purples   I hope this helps with organization as we rack them up!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 11, 2014)

sss215 said:


> I hope this helps with organization as we rack them up!


  awesome, thanks!


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Oct 13, 2014)

rachey07 said:


> Great palette!


----------



## Jol0 (Oct 14, 2014)

mac_aiken said:


> I want every one of those on the right hand side ( I picked up Morello Cherry today.) Seriously I love these things and it seems like they are taking over my life and my kit. LOL I have 7 and now I am planning more especially with the savings. It's a good thing nothing else has peaked much of my interest for fall. FYI I bought Lagoon today. It is not a color that I would normally wear but it is insanely beautiful and I think would be gorgeous on all skin tones.


how are you liking Morello Cherry? I am waiting for it to be back in stock on Sephora. Sounds like a beautiful color!!


----------



## CarlaSouza (Oct 17, 2014)

Hey ladies, 

  A friend of mine is going to travel abroad and shes gonna be able to buy MUFE for me. What are your must have eyeshadows? I'm MAC NC 35  and I'm neautrals kind of girl (taupes, warm and cool browns,plums).
  Thanks in advancee!


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 18, 2014)

^^600, 606, 738, 510, 664. Those are the colors off the top of my head that you can get.  I'm up to 9 shadows now. I would have more, but it's hard picking through some colors. I am looking for a good taupe, but none of the colors at the store seem to fit that description. I might have to order one of the online colors, but sight unseen makes me nervous. Sephora's pics of these shadows aren't the best. 556 (taupe gray) is so weak on me. I wanted something more like satin taupe, but it comes off like copperplate. The search continues.


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 18, 2014)

I finally got my hands on some of these shadows! From L to R: I520, M646, D562, ME658, S616, ME614, ME930, ME302 :eyelove: :eyelove:


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 18, 2014)

CarlaSouza said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> A friend of mine is going to travel abroad and shes gonna be able to buy MUFE for me. What are your must have eyeshadows? I'm MAC NC 35  and I'm neautrals kind of girl (taupes, warm and cool browns,plums).
> Thanks in advancee!


  I will have to suggest 930 its a darker plummier purple that can easily be used as a neutral or a pop of color.


----------



## mrsjellyby (Oct 20, 2014)

Holyyyy Wow!






  As a WOC (I hate the term, but anyway) I am really looking forward to an alternative to MAC. And so many mattes!


----------



## brunettespylove (Oct 21, 2014)

After over a month , i finally ordered more lol. I was going to wait until FNF (VIB), but i was reading that the discount doesn't apply. and when you try to add it, it will remove the $20 discount (for ex- 3 e/s), and only apply the 20% so it comes out to more. So i figured why not lol.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 21, 2014)

I've purchased a trio with the 20% off and $20 discount in store. Did it today, actually. I'm up to 12 shadows. I'm hoarding all the neutral colors, it seems. I'm psyched because 660 is so close to my beloved outre by Mac.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 21, 2014)

I've been so busy playing with the colors I initially bought along with the ones in the 30 year palette (I'm so obsessed with the neutral tray). I'll work on my list for TMS Orlando so I can sneak in some shopping while working at the show


----------



## brunettespylove (Oct 22, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 



I've purchased a trio with the 20% off and $20 discount in store. Did it today, actually. I'm up to 12 shadows. I'm hoarding all the neutral colors, it seems. I'm psyched because 660 is so close to my beloved outre by Mac.


  Oh so i guess it's only working in store then, unless they eventually adjust it online. Most of the colors i want aren't in store which sucks


----------



## MissTT (Oct 22, 2014)

brunettespylove said:


> shontay07108 said:
> 
> 
> > I've purchased a trio with the 20% off and $20 discount in store. Did it today, actually. I'm up to 12 shadows. I'm hoarding all the neutral colors, it seems. I'm psyched because 660 is so close to my beloved outre by Mac.
> ...


  Perhaps try placing your order by phone. It sounds like something that needs a manual override.


----------



## mollyv6 (Oct 24, 2014)

Sorry if I missed this, but did anyone get 804?  It is so pretty with the golden shimmer!


----------



## sss215 (Oct 25, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I've purchased a trio with the 20% off and $20 discount in store. Did it today, actually. I'm up to 12 shadows. I'm hoarding all the neutral colors, it seems. I'm psyched because 660 is so close to my beloved outre by Mac.


   Word??? I missed out on outré and wanted a dupe forever. Thanks


----------



## mollyv6 (Oct 25, 2014)

For those interested, Temptalua just posted more swatches of the iridescent shadows.


----------



## sss215 (Oct 31, 2014)

Did anyone get anymore?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 31, 2014)

sss215 said:


> Did anyone get anymore?


  All The ones I want right now are online.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 31, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> All The ones I want right now are online.


  Same. Waiting to see if that Sephora sale is on top of the $20. If not, I'll be pissed about waiting. I could be hoarding.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 31, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Same. Waiting to see if that Sephora sale is on top of the $20. If not, I'll be pissed about waiting. I could be hoarding.


  The Rouge event is on Wednesday and I will find out then. I have a list. There are a few neutral shades I've added to my list. I've been watching YouTube.


----------



## brunettespylove (Nov 1, 2014)

All the ones I want are online as well. Il probably order online anyway so I can go through ebates, so hopefully they will have the discount on top of it.   I picked these up recently


----------



## Missyrocks (Nov 1, 2014)

Love these shadows but I'm way confused on the pricing. Cananyone please enlighten me on purchasing more than  1 trio and its cost? I had 2 trios plus the empty case in my basket and then, just to see, added another trio plus the case and it still only showed a $40 discount.in other words, whether it was 2 trios or three trios and a case, it only showed a $40 discount. Is that not a mistake?thanks!:huh:  I'm going by that employee appreciation sale, there was no 20% discount for the trios. I would be very surprised if the VIB sale would discount the shadows.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 1, 2014)

Missyrocks said:


> I'm going by that employee appreciation sale, there was no 20% discount for the trios. I would be very surprised if the VIB sale would discount the shadows.


  Single Shadow no case = $21
  One shadow + the single case = $22
  Two shadows + the duo case = $34
  Three shadows + the trio case = $44


  In order to get the discount you have to have the empty case in your basket. If you only have 2 shadows and no case you will be charged $42. If you have three shadows and only a duo case you will be charged $34 + $21 for the single shadow. If you order 4 shadows and only have a trio case you will be charged $44 + $21. It's best to order in groups of threes with the corresponding trio case. The discounts do not appear until you add the empty case. I hope this makes sense.


----------



## Missyrocks (Nov 1, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Single Shadow no case = $21 One shadow + the single case = $22 Two shadows + the duo case = $34 Three shadows + the trio case = $44   In order to get the discount you have to have the empty case in your basket. If you only have 2 shadows and no case you will be charged $42. If you have three shadows and only a duo case you will be charged $34 + $21 for the single shadow. If you order 4 shadows and only have a trio case you will be charged $44 + $21. It's best to order in groups of threes with the corresponding trio case. The discounts do not appear until you add the empty case. I hope this makes sense.


  Thanks so much! This is what I thought! So, I had nine shadows and three trio empty cases. This should then mean $44 x three? Correct? Plus the three dollars for the three empty cases.  If I'm understanding correctly, this is my point. I only had a $40 discount despite having nine shadows or three trios including the cases. Isn't that wrong? What should the correct price have been if not 44×3? Thanks!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 1, 2014)

Missyrocks said:


> Thanks so much! This is what I thought! So, I had nine shadows and three trio empty cases. This should then mean $44 x three? Correct? Plus the three dollars for the three empty cases. If I'm understanding correctly, this is my point. I only had a $40 discount despite having nine shadows or three trios including the cases. Isn't that wrong? What should the correct price have been if not 44×3? Thanks!


  Apparently it doesn't seem to be adding the additional discount for the last trio. I just went to the site and tested it myself. I would place an order with customer service or order the 6 then place another order for the last 3? I know its extra work but worth it for the discount. What do you think?


----------



## Missyrocks (Nov 1, 2014)

Love these shadows but I'm way confused on the pricing. Can 





DILLIGAF said:


> Apparently it doesn't seem to be adding the additional discount for the last trio. I just went to the site and tested it myself. I would place an order with customer service or order the 6 then place another order for the last 3? I know its extra work but worth it for the discount. What do you think?


  You rock! Thanks so much! I thought it was just me, no matter what I did I couldn't get the last discount. I didn't want to lose the shadows because I know how quickly they often sellout. So I just ordered it. I think tomorrow I'm going to call them and have them manually override it. Unless it's like what you're saying-after two, maybe you don't get anymore discounts. Imma call tomorrow, it's not right.  Btw, I got 520' 604 612 632 634 702 706 708 732. Mrrebates 10%. Lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 2, 2014)

brunettespylove said:


>


  gorgeous!


----------



## brunettespylove (Nov 2, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Apparently it doesn't seem to be adding the additional discount for the last trio. I just went to the site and tested it myself. I would place an order with customer service or order the 6 then place another order for the last 3? I know its extra work but worth it for the discount. What do you think?


  Actually you can order with whatever case.  I've ordered the 3 with the trio, duo & single case and it still gave me the discount. You can't however order more than the 6, so you would have to place another order for 9.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 2, 2014)

I think I want all of the matte brown shades.


----------



## sss215 (Nov 3, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I think I want all of the matte brown shades.


  Great. Start with the M500s and  M600s those are all browns and brown type shades


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 3, 2014)

sss215 said:


> Great. Start with the M500s and M600s those are all browns and brown type shades


cool thanks....


----------



## v0ltagekid (Nov 3, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I think I want all of the matte brown shades.


  I think I want all the shades.. all of them lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 3, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I think I want all the shades.. all of them lol


  LOL, me too!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm stuck trying to decide if I should buy some of the amazing mattes I've seen swatches/videos of or the Viseart neutral palette (when it's back in stock).


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 3, 2014)

Personally, I'm sticking with these.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 3, 2014)

This is the list I'm taking to the store on Wednesday. 


ME 512 Golden Beige 	
ME Cauldron 	
ME 728 Copper Red 	
ME 624 Black Gold 	
ME 304 Emerald 	
M 728 Sienna 
 
  That would give me two rather neutral palettes of three


----------



## sss215 (Nov 4, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> This is the list I'm taking to the store on Wednesday.
> 
> ME 512 Golden Beige
> ME Cauldron
> ...


  ME624 is that black gold for realz (I never knew the name but it's perfect)  it's gonna be my holiday staple


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 4, 2014)

I had black gold on my list, then removed it. It's going right back on now. I trust you ladies.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 4, 2014)

Well, well, well, Sephora has the metal shadow palette now. It looks like the medium sized one. About damn time. I dragged my behind completely out of the way to snag two large ones and had I known Sephora would eventually get this, I could've saved myself the trip. It's cool for everyone else, though. You can haul tons of shadows and have a MUFE palette to hold it and not those little three pan palettes.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Nov 4, 2014)

How does the discount work if you buy the metal palette? Do you just have to chuck the trios after the fact? Did I just answer my own question?


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 4, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> How does the discount work if you buy the metal palette? Do you just have to chuck the trios after the fact? Did I just answer my own question?


  The discount doesn't work with just the metal palette. You still have to get the little one.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Nov 4, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> The discount doesn't work with just the metal palette. You still have to get the little one.


  So wasteful


----------



## brunettespylove (Nov 4, 2014)

So it looks like they only have the XL sz. For some reason I thought my large was $14.  The sz seems off too. Like 5" in the height !?


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Nov 4, 2014)

brunettespylove said:


> So it looks like they only have the XL sz. For some reason I thought my large was $14. The sz seems off too. Like 5" in the height !?


  Yeah, I think they meant 5/8" not 5.8".


----------



## honybr (Nov 4, 2014)

sss215 said:


> ME624 is that black gold for realz (I never knew the name but it's perfect)  it's gonna be my holiday staple


  Black gold is everything.  Even my 8 year old complemented me when I wore it & he notices nothing that isn't a basketball or football.


----------



## brunettespylove (Nov 5, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Jaymuhlee* 



 
Yeah, I think they meant 5/8" not 5.8".



  lol yes that makes more sense. i measured my Large sz last night but then i forgot to write it lol… so now i can't remember, maybe 8 x 6 x .625? lol


----------



## SimplyAddicted (Nov 8, 2014)

I know that you can't get the trio discount with the current sale that is happening.  The site only allows one discount per purchase.  So if you add the trio and then put in your 20% it takes away the trio discount, which ends up costing you $5 more than the plain trio/case deal.

  I'm waiting until after the sale, maybe into the new year to add to my collection.

  Not being a smartypants know it all just giving info.

  HTH


----------



## brunettespylove (Nov 8, 2014)

Me too.  If sephora does that $20 off $50 gc next month like they usually do , I want to p/u 6 more


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 10, 2014)

sss215 said:


> ME624 is that black gold for realz (I never knew the name but it's perfect) it's gonna be my holiday staple


  Man this is gorgeous, adding it to my list and I want to see a smokey eye with this color.


----------



## geeko (Nov 19, 2014)

hmmm if these are pigmented, i m gonna add some to my stash. I have a few old MUFE shadows , inclusive of the famous #92 purple, and they are pretty good imho. Can't wait to try these out


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 19, 2014)

geeko said:


> hmmm if these are pigmented, i m gonna add some to my stash. I have a few old MUFE shadows , inclusive of the famous #92 purple, and they are pretty good imho. Can't wait to try these out


  You are going to love them!


----------



## sss215 (Nov 22, 2014)

So my new favorite is M- 704 Canyon. It's makes an amazing brown girl blush... Super pigmented and  now it's HG and on my list of favorites right there with NARS Gina and Gilda and Illamasqua Excite.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm posting my Sephora MUFE purchases soon.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 22, 2014)

Left Pic: ME654, I824, ME728  Right Pic: D652, ME230, S814


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 22, 2014)

Nice. I wish I had gotten the orginal MUFE 92 before they switched these... ah well...


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 22, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Nice. I wish I had gotten the orginal MUFE 92 before they switched these... ah well...


Have you tried checking your local Sephora or calling the various MUFE boutiques to see if they still have any in stock?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 23, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> D652, ME230, S814


  Love these swatches.  I had to check my stash to find I had 2 of these already.  I wish they used the names more as they are easier to remember. The products have names online but none on the product itself.

  I'm going to start working on my list of next set of trios.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 23, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Have you tried checking your local Sephora or calling the various MUFE boutiques to see if they still have any in stock?


  good idea! will do!


----------



## sss215 (Nov 24, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> M704??? I had to do some research when I heard the name Canyon.  I knew it was one of interest.  I looked it up and found a swatch but I just figured it it was one on my list.  I checked my palette with 2 shadows in it and lo and behold - Canyon!  I never thought of it as a blush!  I can't wait to try it that way. Thanks!  Love these swatches.  I had to check my stash to find I had 2 of these already.  I wish they used the names more as they are easier to remember. The products have names online but none on the product itself.  I'm going to start working on my list of next set of trios.


  You'll love Canyon!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 24, 2014)

sss215 said:


> You'll love Canyon!!!


  Added Canyon to my list. Now to pick out two more colors to go with it! Mwahahahahahaha. Not that I needed any sort of push to buy more MUFE colors.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 24, 2014)

I wore it today





sss215 said:


> You'll love Canyon!!!


.


----------



## sss215 (Nov 25, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Added Canyon to my list. Now to pick out two more colors to go with it! Mwahahahahahaha. Not that I needed any sort of push to buy more MUFE colors.


  I adore S 228 petrol blue  and I 542 pinky clay    





Icecaramellatte said:


> I wore it today .


 how did you like it [@]Icecaramellatte[/@]


----------



## BeautyFan55 (Nov 26, 2014)

I wanted to share these....... I tried to get good swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  Fig and Morello Cherry are definitely prettier and more vibrant in person.  Poppy and Lagoon blue are the most vibrant.




  L-R : ME624 Black Gold, D104 Black Diamond









  L-R, T-B:  S848 Raspberry, ME912 Orchid, ME744 Poppy, D236 Lagoon Blue
                   I922 Electric Purple, M846 Morello Cherry, D826 Fig


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 27, 2014)

I finally got around to wearing I802 Coral Pink blush.  It is shimmery which I like.  I was afraid that it might emphasize pores but it did not.  I will get I804 Golden Pink next.  I was browsing the Sephora site and noticed that they list which colors are online only. I was happy to see this as I had complained about not knowing which ones were online only when going to the store.  Well I802 is listed as online only but I purchased it in store so I don't know how helpful the "online only" notation really is.


----------



## cjay (Nov 30, 2014)

I have 6 of these and the big palette... I have really been thinking of selling / giving away all my MAC shadows... (I only have around 25 or so) and keeping these and my Ingot shadows... I love them so much I rarely reach for any of my others... 

  I'm mainly looking for dupes of some of my shadows from the UD 15th Anniversary Palette...


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 30, 2014)

cjay said:


> I have 6 of these and the big palette... I have really been thinking of selling / giving away all my MAC shadows... (I only have around 25 or so) and keeping these and my Ingot shadows... I love them so much I rarely reach for any of my others...
> th
> I'm mainly looking for dupes of some of my shadows from the UD 15th Anniversary Palette...


  I'm kinda thinking the same thing. LOL  


  Can we start posting dupes to other colors we find or colors we're looking for?


----------



## cjay (Nov 30, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm kinda thinking the same thing. LOL
> 
> 
> Can we start posting dupes to other colors we find or colors we're looking for?


Yes! Maybe we could start a thread?  When my next order comes in I'm hoping I've actually found dupes... or colors I enjoy more but I think thats a great idea!


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 5, 2014)

ME512, I804, I606 are ALL fantastic!  I just ordered a new trio with my Sephora VIBR Gift Card! I hate that I love these so much!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 6, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> ME512, I804, I606 are ALL fantastic!  I just ordered a new trio with my Sephora VIBR Gift Card! I hate that I love these so much!


  What colors did you get for round 2 Pixie?


----------



## trina27 (Jan 1, 2015)

Where did everyone go?

  I haven't logged in here for a loooonnnnnggggg time. But, I am loving these shadows. I need a few more colorful ones but here is what I have so far.

I-414
S-632
I-606

I-550
S-748
ME-728

ME-512
S-642
I-662

Any recs on what additional shadows a really pale girl (have to add white to most of the pale foundations out there) with blue eyes should add?


----------



## LauraLara (Jan 9, 2015)

So here's what I have now, if anyone wants any swatches! I'm like NW10 or so. I don't really like how I have them arranged, but I had to put them into palettes as I got them, so some don't go well together. There are still 6 more I "need," but they're out of stock. 





  That's 
  D206 Celestial Blue
  D236 Lagoon Blue
  D320 Golden Khaki
  D410 Gold Nugget
  D868 Crystalline Pink
  D914 Crystalline Mauve

  I414 Yellow Ivory
  I606 Pinky Earth
  I736 Copper Red
  I746 Watermelon
  I804 Golden Pink
  I918 Lavender
  I922 Electric Purple

  M126 Chalk
  M240 Prussian Blue
  M408 Mustard
  M534 Oat
  M540 Gray Beige
  M600 Pink Brown
  M608 Red Brown
  M626 Neutral Brown
  M646 Latte
  M704 Canyon
  M726 Sienna
  M738 Auburn
  M806 Antique Pink
  M846 Morello Cherry
  M856 Fresh Pink
  M870 Yogurt
  M928 Eggplant

  ME400 Buttercup
  ME700 Amber
  ME728 Copper Red
  ME734 Tangerine
  ME744 Poppy
  ME840 Pink Chrome
  ME912 Orchid

  S234 Azure Blue
  S556 Taupe Gray
  S748 Coral
  S814 Light Rosewood
  S852 Neon Pink


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 9, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> So here's what I have now, if anyone wants any swatches! I'm like NW10 or so. I don't really like how I have them arranged, but I had to put them into palettes as I got them, so some don't go well together. There are still 6 more I "need," but they're out of stock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trina27 (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow! Awesome!  I do want some of those!!!

  I just added 3 more to my collection tonight. ME554, ME108, and I922.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 10, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> What colors did you get for round 2 Pixie?


  D320 M600 I736  But damn [@]LauraLara[/@] has put us all to shame!!! To say I'm drooling is an understatement!


----------



## LauraLara (Jan 10, 2015)

PixieDancer said:


> D320 M600 I736  But damn [@]LauraLara[/@] has put us all to shame!!! To say I'm drooling is an understatement!


  I have a problem


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 11, 2015)

PixieDancer said:


> But damn @LauraLara has put us all to shame!!! To say I'm drooling is an understatement!


  i know right!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 12, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> I have a problem


 I wish I had THAT problem! Heehee I don't blame your addiction girlie!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 12, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> So here's what I have now, if anyone wants any swatches! I'm like NW10 or so. I don't really like how I have them arranged, but I had to put them into palettes as I got them, so some don't go well together. There are still 6 more I "need," but they're out of stock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Apparently I'm only 10 shadows behind you.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 12, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Apparently I'm only 10 shadows behind you.:thud:


 Seriously?! You need to post a pic!


----------



## Shars (Jan 12, 2015)

PixieDancer said:


> Seriously?! You need to post a pic!


  I agree!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## LauraLara (Jan 12, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Apparently I'm only 10 shadows behind you.:thud:


  The race is on


----------



## missp25 (Jan 14, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


>


  Pretty colors!


----------



## missp25 (Jan 14, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> So here's what I have now, if anyone wants any swatches! I'm like NW10 or so. I don't really like how I have them arranged, but I had to put them into palettes as I got them, so some don't go well together. There are still 6 more I "need," but they're out of stock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks for listing the color names/numbers.  Quite helpful!


----------



## KrystalAnne (Jan 17, 2015)

I ordered my first three and tried them out. I am so pleased, as everyone else seems to be. 

Very impressed @LauraLara & @DILLIGAF 's collections! I aspire to be like you two!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 17, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> So here's what I have now, if anyone wants any swatches! I'm like NW10 or so. I don't really like how I have them arranged, but I had to put them into palettes as I got them, so some don't go well together. There are still 6 more I "need," but they're out of stock.


  Can you list them by trios? Seeing your list and trying to match them to your photo has me confused.


----------



## LauraLara (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm rotating the images and then I'll repost


----------



## LauraLara (Jan 17, 2015)

Oh no the pictures are





shellygrrl said:


> Can you list them by trios? Seeing your list and trying to match them to your photo has me confused.


  Hopefully this will help! Sorry I was kind of lazy with the last one, I just took pictures of them again and then flipped them so you can see the names on the back. The name of each is directly behind the pan it refers to, so remember they are flipped end for end!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 17, 2015)

Yay, thanks!


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 17, 2015)

The shadows are 50% off at IMATS this weekend. I picked up more than I should have but half of what I wanted.


----------



## Shars (Jan 17, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> The shadows are 50% off at IMATS this weekend. I picked up more than I should have but half of what I wanted.








I hope they have the same when it's in NY. Was it just the shadows or all MUFE products?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> I hope they have the same when it's in NY. Was it just the shadows or all MUFE products?


  The last time I attended IMATS NYC the discount was on EVERYTHING!!


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 17, 2015)

It's all products but the discount will likely vary per item.


----------



## Shars (Jan 17, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> The last time I attended IMATS NYC the discount was on EVERYTHING!!
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Yazmin*
> ...


  I've seen that it's usually 40% but that 50% is really good. I've got quite a few MUFE things on my IMATS shopping list so I'm a happy camper either way. Thanks for confirming ladies.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> :thud: I hope they have the same when it's in NY. Was it just the shadows or all MUFE products?





DILLIGAF said:


> The last time I attended IMATS NYC the discount was on EVERYTHING!!


Yes it's usually 50% at most shows they attend, sometimes it's 40% for everyone and 50% if you purchase a certain amount but the discount is always on everything they have EXCEPT the 30 year palette when they had those. If you have a Makeup Artist pro card (the Imats one) then they offen give an additional discount (at least in NY they have). I usually do my big hauls at the shows just because I'm too lazy to call the boutiques and place an order unless I really need to lol. Wish they would hurry up and open up the online store :sigh:


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 18, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Yes it's usually 50% at most shows they attend, sometimes it's 40% for everyone and 50% if you purchase a certain amount but the discount is always on everything they have EXCEPT the 30 year palette when they had those. If you have a Makeup Artist pro card (the Imats one) then they offen give an additional discount (at least in NY they have). I usually do my big hauls at the shows just because I'm too lazy to call the boutiques and place an order unless I really need to lol. Wish they would hurry up and open up the online store


  Are they going to? Open an online boutique?


----------



## Shars (Jan 18, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Yes it's usually 50% at most shows they attend, sometimes it's 40% for everyone and 50% if you purchase a certain amount but the discount is always on everything they have EXCEPT the 30 year palette when they had those. If you have a Makeup Artist pro card (the Imats one) then they offen give an additional discount (at least in NY they have). I usually do my big hauls at the shows just because I'm too lazy to call the boutiques and place an order unless I really need to lol. Wish they would hurry up and open up the online store


  Wow! That's a really good deal! They should hurry up with the online boutique for real. Ordering over the phone can be such a hassle!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 18, 2015)

wow the discount is that much at IMATS? I'm so excited !! 
  April cannot come any sooner


----------



## Shars (Jan 18, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> wow the discount is that much at IMATS? I'm so excited !!
> April cannot come any sooner


  Did you buy your ticket(s) yet? Last year, they started selling out super quick after IMATS LA was finished and people started posting their hauls!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 18, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Are they going to? Open an online boutique?


That's what they said during the summer last year but they never said when. I was also told the same thing while working for The Makeup Show Orlando in November. So the waiting game continues lol


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 18, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> wow the discount is that much at IMATS? I'm so excited !!  April cannot come any sooner


I wish all brands gave 40-50% but it varies. Anywhere from 10%-50/60% for most brands but there are a few that don't discount at all or they won't discount some of their most popular items. But for the most part the discounts are great...especially for those that don't have pro cards for the various brands and would normally have to pay full price. You'll definitely enjoy it though. The discounts are great but the networking and artistry are even better IMO


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 19, 2015)

Shars said:


> Did you buy your ticket(s) yet? Last year, they started selling out super quick after IMATS LA was finished and people started posting their hauls!
> Yea I am only going on Sunday.
> I am really excited
> 
> ...











 I am so excited it's crazy! haha


----------



## Shars (Jan 19, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Yea I am only going on Sunday.
> I am really excited
> 
> 
> ...


  Yay! Maybe we'll bump into each other on the Sunday. I'm excited too


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 20, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yay! Maybe we'll bump into each other on the Sunday. I'm excited too


  YAY we should definitely plan to bump into each other!


----------



## Shars (Jan 20, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> YAY we should definitely plan to bump into each other!


  For sure!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm so tempted to go....


----------



## Shars (Jan 22, 2015)

Come over to the dark side Pretty!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 22, 2015)

Shars said:


> Come over to the dark side Pretty!


  LOL, let me look into it!


----------



## leahrenae (Feb 19, 2015)

I havent been on in ages, but got an email today that there are a few more 30th anniversary sets at the NYC boutique. it's supposed to be for backstage holders only, but doesn't hurt to call the boutique and inquire.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 19, 2015)

leahrenae said:


> I havent been on in ages, but got an email today that there are a few more 30th anniversary sets at the NYC boutique. it's supposed to be for backstage holders only, but doesn't hurt to call the boutique and inquire.


They will only sell them to you if you have a backstage card. A friend tried to get one but they wouldn't sell it to her without the card. So she called me to ask me to use my card to get it but I was working with clients until after the boutique closed. The email said there were only a limited number of palettes so I'll try again for her tomorrow. She's always drooling over mine lol


----------



## misskaine (Feb 28, 2015)

IS THIS OUT YET?


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 28, 2015)

The shadows? They've been out for months.


----------



## romi79_2008 (Mar 20, 2015)

I started with the diamond and matte finish. The diamond finish really let me down. The colours are really beautiful but they have a lot of fallout. I really wanted to replace the mac shadows in my kit with this formula but right now I`m not so sure


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 20, 2015)

romi79_2008 said:


> I started with the diamond and matte finish. The diamond finish really let me down. The colours are really beautiful but they have a lot of fallout. I really wanted to replace the mac shadows in my kit with this formula but right now I`m not so sure


I only have a few diamond colors but I've been lucky. I haven't had much fallout although I honestly expected it considering the finish. It's why I rarely gravitate towards glittery finishes. I prefer the Iredescent and Metallic finishes over the Diamond. And of course I love the Mattes and Satin. I've yet to find a glitter based shadow that didn't have fallout without me using a glitter base to keep it from happening.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 20, 2015)

I have one, maybe 2 of the diamond finishes and I expected fallout. I didn't get nearly as much as I expected, though. It's not a big deal to me because I do my eyes first and then cleanup before I move on. With the glittery UD shadows I've had, the fallout continues throughout the day. With MUFE once I clean it up, the problem is over.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 20, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I have one, maybe 2 of the diamond finishes and I expected fallout. I didn't get nearly as much as I expected, though. It's not a big deal to me because I do my eyes first and then cleanup before I move on. With the glittery UD shadows I've had, the fallout continues throughout the day. With MUFE once I clean it up, the problem is over.


Exactly! The fallout isn't as cumbersome as it is with other brands...especially UD. UD can be a contact wearers nightmare lol


----------



## TwiggyPop (Mar 20, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> So here's what I have now, if anyone wants any swatches! I'm like NW10 or so. I don't really like how I have them arranged, but I had to put them into palettes as I got them, so some don't go well together. There are still 6 more I "need," but they're out of stock.
> 
> That's  D206 Celestial Blue  D236 Lagoon Blue  D320 Golden Khaki  D410 Gold Nugget  D868 Crystalline Pink  D914 Crystalline Mauve  * * I414 Yellow Ivory  I606 Pinky Earth  I736 Copper Red  I746 Watermelon  I804 Golden Pink  I918 Lavender  I922 Electric Purple  * * M126 Chalk  M240 Prussian Blue  M408 Mustard  M534 Oat  M540 Gray Beige  M600 Pink Brown  M608 Red Brown  M626 Neutral Brown  M646 Latte  M704 Canyon  M726 Sienna  M738 Auburn  M806 Antique Pink  M846 Morello Cherry  M856 Fresh Pink  M870 Yogurt  M928 Eggplant  * * ME400 Buttercup  ME700 Amber  ME728 Copper Red  ME734 Tangerine  ME744 Poppy  ME840 Pink Chrome  ME912 Orchid   S234 Azure Blue  S556 Taupe Gray  S748 Coral  S814 Light Rosewood  S852 Neon Pink


  Can you please swatch antique pink and fresh pink for me? I need a nice transition color and I've spent way too much money on the wrong ones. TIA!


----------



## LauraLara (Mar 20, 2015)

TwiggyPop said:


> Can you please swatch antique pink and fresh pink for me? I need a nice transition color and I've spent way too much money on the wrong ones. TIA!









  Fresh pink on top, antique pink in the middle, and yogurt on the bottom (don't know why, it just looked pink so I added it!). Fresh pink comes up REALLY bright on me, antique is like a dusky peach and yogurt is like a gray pink. My skin right now is probably NW11 or so. Neutral leaning cool and ridiculously pale at the end of minnesota winter. Hope that helps! If you find a paler but still opaque pink matte, I'm looking for one too...


----------



## TwiggyPop (Mar 21, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Fresh pink on top, antique pink in the middle, and yogurt on the bottom (don't know why, it just looked pink so I added it!). Fresh pink comes up REALLY bright on me, antique is like a dusky peach and yogurt is like a gray pink. My skin right now is probably NW11 or so. Neutral leaning cool and ridiculously pale at the end of minnesota winter. Hope that helps! If you find a paler but still opaque pink matte, I'm looking for one too...


  I'm going to Sephora today so I'll check some out. If I find a light pink matte I'll swatch it for you. I'm an NC20 right now so we're pretty close. I can't wait to be back to my normal color, but Pittsburgh had a long winter as well. Menopausal Mother Nature decided to dump more snow on us the first day of spring.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 21, 2015)

Just some quick modly housekeeping: I moved a post by LauraLara out of this thread into its own thread in Wantads, Wishlists & CP Requests. Please keep CP and swap requests confined to that section. Thank you!


----------



## LauraLara (Mar 21, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> Just some quick modly housekeeping: I moved a post by LauraLara out of this thread into its own thread in Wantads, Wishlists & CP Requests. Please keep CP and swap requests confined to that section. Thank you!


  Thank you!!! I've never requested anything before, I had no clue where I would post that, eventually just picked a MUFE forum... Now I might actually get a response! So thank you! And I'm so happy that it's not only Kosher to make swap requests, but there is a place dedicated to that! I was worried it might be improper.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Mar 21, 2015)

I went to Sephora and they barely had anything. I just found a couple that I wanted and ordered them through ebates for my cash back. Haha.  I ended up ordering Fresh Pink, Chrystaline Pink, White Muave diamond powder and a trio palette.  Thank you again to LauraLara for the swatches, Fresh Pink is the color I've been looking for for years!


----------



## califabulous (Mar 27, 2015)

Ok ladies what are your must haves for the MUFE shadows? I am thinking about getting another trio, possibly two! I'm going for neutrals but I'm open to all shades and finishes. Omg there are so many and they are all so pretty! The trio that I have includes: i526 pearl beige, i544 pink granite m548 pink gray. I do like my first trip but I picked from what was available in store. I will be ordering online for this go around.   If I can't decide I'm going to try for the tartelette palette where thy have already chosen all the shades for me! Lol TIA!


----------



## LauraLara (Mar 27, 2015)

Do you ladies know where we can get the shades that aren't on Sephora? Are they discontinued, or do you have to find an actual MUFE store? I want Marshmallow (m900?) and that Robin's egg color (s208?)


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 27, 2015)

My must haves are 608, 600, 738, 630, 664, 660, 726- all neutral, matte shades. For smoky eyes I love: d320, d308, me108, me554. Also d652 is a gorgeous sparkly brown, me406 is gold and m322 is a great khaki green.


----------



## califabulous (Mar 27, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> My must haves are 608, 600, 738, 630, 664, 660, 726- all neutral, matte shades. For smoky eyes I love: d320, d308, me108, me554. Also d652 is a gorgeous sparkly brown, me406 is gold and m322 is a great khaki green.


  Yikes! Google here I come!  eace:   Thanks!  I'll be back!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 27, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Do you ladies know where we can get the shades that aren't on Sephora? Are they discontinued, or do you have to find an actual MUFE store? I want Marshmallow (m900?) and that Robin's egg color (s208?)


You would need to either go to a MUFE or call them to place an order. I'm not sure if there is any other store you could get them from


----------



## LauraLara (Mar 27, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> You would need to either go to a MUFE or call them to place an order. I'm not sure if there is any other store you could get them from


Well, at least I can call. I was worried I had to physically go to a store since they don't let you buy online. I'm okay with a phone order! I just need those colors! I think. I THINK I need those colors. 

  Keep posting looks and swatches ladies! I love em! And lmk if you want swatches of any of the ones I have! A lot of the colors are really different on my polar bear skin than they look elsewhere. Also, I'm going to Sephora tomorrow if anyone wants any in-store swatches. I know probably not since the actual store only carries a fraction of what they have online (so frustrating). 

  I'm trying to decide which are my must haves, but the ones I like to OWN, the ones I like to WEAR and the ones I think are the highest quality are different. Like I love that I OWN Poppy and Morello Cherry, but when will I wear them? I like to WEAR Yogurt, but it's not very fabulous. And the ones like eggplant are just ridiculously beautiful but it's hard to work them into a daytime look.


----------



## LauraLara (Mar 29, 2015)

Okay I just bought D552 (Crystalline Gray Beige), I340 (Lime Green), and I872 Pearly Pink in store and ordered M842 (Wine), I212 (Periwinkle) and S228 (Petrol Blue) online. So that just leaves three in my basket, I722 (Mandarin), M530 (Eggshell) and M720 (Apricot). Of course I want Marshmallow and the S208 Baby Blue, but I have to call to get those and I'm afraid of doing new things. So I will put up pics when the three in the mail arrive, unless anyone wants the beige, green or pink asap.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 29, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Okay I just bought D552 (Crystalline Gray Beige), I340 (Lime Green), and I872 Pearly Pink in store and ordered M842 (Wine), I212 (Periwinkle) and S228 (Petrol Blue) online. So that just leaves three in my basket, I722 (Mandarin), M530 (Eggshell) and M720 (Apricot). Of course I want Marshmallow and the S208 Baby Blue, but I have to call to get those and I'm afraid of doing new things. So I will put up pics when the three in the mail arrive, unless anyone wants the beige, green or pink asap.


Calling to order is such a breeze. I absolutely HATE calling to place orders but I love working with MUFE over the phone and NARS. Amazing CS and they are so helpful.


----------



## LauraLara (Mar 29, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Calling to order is such a breeze. I absolutely HATE calling to place orders but I love working with MUFE over the phone and NARS. Amazing CS and they are so helpful.


  in that case, is there a list of which shades are exclusive to the MUFE store? I'll need a third for my trio!


----------



## penlipstick (Mar 30, 2015)

I need some neutrals!


----------



## Shars (Apr 2, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Calling to order is such a breeze. I absolutely HATE calling to place orders but I love working with MUFE over the phone and NARS. Amazing CS and they are so helpful.


  NARS CS over the phone is definitely better than their online counterparts! Shipping is faster too!


----------



## penlipstick (Apr 3, 2015)

I will be getting some of these in the Sephora VIB Sale.


----------



## LauraLara (Apr 4, 2015)

Two more palettes, only one more I need after this since I think Marshmallow and S208 were discontinued or something.Top to bottom left then top to bottom right it's D552 Crystalline Grey Beige (LOVE it), I340 Lime Green, S228 Petrol Blue, then I212 Periwinkle, M842 Wine, and I872 Pearly Pink.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 4, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Two more palettes, only one more I need after this since I think Marshmallow and S208 were discontinued or something.Top to bottom left then top to bottom right it's D552 Crystalline Grey Beige (LOVE it), I340 Lime Green, S228 Petrol Blue, then I212 Periwinkle, M842 Wine, and I872 Pearly Pink.


Wonder what made them discontinue it. Did you place an order with MUFE over the phone? Usually they will tell you why something was discontinued


----------



## LauraLara (Apr 4, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Wonder what made them discontinue it. Did you place an order with MUFE over the phone? Usually they will tell you why something was discontinued


Well, I went to the actual MUFE site (to pick the colors for my phone order) and none of the colors that the bloggers have that aren't on the Sephora website show up on the MUFE site. So I just guessed they must not exist anymore? I'm hoping they're just reformulating them or something and they'll be back, because they touted that whole 210 colors thing an awful lot to end up with only 197. But the sites still show you colors that are out of stock, so these aren't out of stock, they're just not there  I should just stop whining and call and ask. Maybe they're there but you have to know to ask for them, like a pro secret.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 4, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Well, I went to the actual MUFE site (to pick the colors for my phone order) and none of the colors that the bloggers have that aren't on the Sephora website show up on the MUFE site. So I just guessed they must not exist anymore? I'm hoping they're just reformulating them or something and they'll be back, because they touted that whole 210 colors thing an awful lot to end up with only 197. But the sites still show you colors that are out of stock, so these aren't out of stock, they're just not there  I should just stop whining and call and ask. Maybe they're there but you have to know to ask for them, like a pro secret.


Yeah call and ask. Worse case scenario they are discontinued BUT the store may still have in stock


----------



## LauraLara (Apr 4, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Yeah call and ask. Worse case scenario they are discontinued BUT the store may still have in stock


Good point! Maybe there are a couple hiding on a shelf somewhere for me  Now I just need to make a list of which ones are missing so I know which to ask for!


----------



## colormefab (Apr 6, 2015)

Sorry if this questions was asked and answered in a previous post but Im not getting it straight from Sephora and I need answers because I hate ordering during the weekend.
  I just got Rouge notification about the sale happening Sunday. Will the 15% off be applied to the MUFE trios or duos? I think I heard last year that they didn't allow the discount to apply to the MUFE shadows in duo and trio forms because there was already a discount. Can anyone confirm this? I called customer service and an individual store and didn't feel confident in the answer they gave as they barely knew that the sale was Sunday. -_-

  I know one of the good citizens of Specktra can give it to me straight.
  xoxo


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 6, 2015)

colormefab said:


> Sorry if this questions was asked and answered in a previous post but Im not getting it straight from Sephora and I need answers because I hate ordering during the weekend. I just got Rouge notification about the sale happening Sunday. Will the 15% off be applied to the MUFE trios or duos? I think I heard last year that they didn't allow the discount to apply to the MUFE shadows in duo and trio forms because there was already a discount. Can anyone confirm this? I called customer service and an individual store and didn't feel confident in the answer they gave as they barely knew that the sale was Sunday. -_-  I know one of the good citizens of Specktra can give it to me straight. xoxo:bigstar:


  Last year I was able to get the discount in store but it doesn't work online. Others said they were able to do it in store, so I'm confident it'll work there still.


----------



## colormefab (Apr 6, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Last year I was able to get the discount in store but it doesn't work online. Others said they were able to do it in store, so I'm confident it'll work there still.


  That really sucks because most of the ones I want are "online exclusives"


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 6, 2015)

colormefab said:


> That really sucks because most of the ones I want are "online exclusives"


  I feel your pain. I guess if you get the 3 shadows without the 3 pan palette you'll still get the $15.You just don't get the $20 on top of that. If you need a palette they have a large MUFE palette that can come in handy if you plan on buying more later. There's only one shade left that I want it's online exclusive. I'll be getting that for the sale.


----------



## LauraLara (Apr 7, 2015)

Have you guys heard about this? If you read down in the comments on temptalia it says some of the colors, including the s900 I wanted, were discontinued because light messed up the pigment really bad:  http://www.temptalia.com/make-ever-s900-marshmallow-artist-shadow-blush-review-photos-swatches


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 7, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Have you guys heard about this? If you read down in the comments on temptalia it says some of the colors, including the s900 I wanted, were discontinued because light messed up the pigment really bad:  http://www.temptalia.com/make-ever-s900-marshmallow-artist-shadow-blush-review-photos-swatches


  This is so funny because I've seen that color on display and I thought it looked funky because people put their gross little fingers all up in it. It's weird that exposure to light would change it so drastically. Pretty color, though.


----------



## LauraLara (Apr 7, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> This is so funny because I've seen that color on display and I thought it looked funky because people put their gross little fingers all up in it. It's weird that exposure to light would change it so drastically. Pretty color, though.


  Right?! That's SO weird. I'm just compiling a list right now of the discontinued ones. I'm hoping they'll figure out what's wrong with the formula, fix it and re-release them. I REALLY want that effing color. And the baby blue too.


----------



## LauraLara (Apr 7, 2015)

Okay from what I can figure these are the discontinued shades:  ME 232 ME 302 ME 910 S 214 S 852 S 208 S 924 S 854 S 900 I 204 I 906 I 218 I 904


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 8, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Okay from what I can figure these are the discontinued shades:  ME 232 ME 302 ME 910 S 214 S 852 S 208 S 924 S 854 S 900 I 204 I 906 I 218 I 904


  Damn I didn't know there was more! I don't think I have any of those shades. Hopefully, they will be fixed and brought back.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 8, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Okay from what I can figure these are the discontinued shades:  ME 232 ME 302 ME 910 S 214 S 852 S 208 S 924 S 854 S 900 I 204 I 906 I 218 I 904


I only have one color out of those (S-852) because it was in the 30/30/30 palette. No clue what's supposed to be wrong with it though. It's still just as pink as it always has been so I don't know how long it's supposed to take for the discoloration to start if that's really the reason for the DC. Texture is still the same too. :shrugs:


----------



## LauraLara (Apr 8, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> I only have one color out of those (S-852) because it was in the 30/30/30 palette. No clue what's supposed to be wrong with it though. It's still just as pink as it always has been so I don't know how long it's supposed to take for the discoloration to start if that's really the reason for the DC. Texture is still the same too.


Yeah I don't even know if that's the real reason, it's just the only one I've heard so far, and I've only heard it about the Marshmallow pink... So it may or may not be true, and if it IS true, maybe they just pulled colors with similar formulas just in case? Maybe they shared some ingredient that might be causing it? I don't know how much it matters because most of us don't keep our makeup out under fluorescent lighting, but I sure hope they re-release them when they fix the problem. I have the same one as you and mine looks fine too. lmk if you hear anything else!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 9, 2015)

Any info on these new palettes I've been hearing about?  One is Nudes and the other is brights maybe.  Smaller size pans than the regular shadows and maybe 9 colors?  I want to know the shades in them to see if I already have them.  Any info appreciated.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 9, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Any info on these new palettes I've been hearing about?  One is Nudes and the other is brights maybe.  Smaller size pans than the regular shadows and maybe 9 colors?  I want to know the shades in them to see if I already have them.  Any info appreciated.


  NEED!!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 9, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> NEED!!!!


Good to know LOL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've been telling myself you know probably have all the colors already so stop looking but I can't help it.


----------



## candyrivera (Apr 9, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> I 904


I'm really glad I came here, I thought I was losing my mind when I started to see them disappear!


----------



## LauraLara (Apr 9, 2015)

candyrivera said:


> I'm really glad I came here, I thought I was losing my mind when I started to see them disappear!


Right? lmk if you hear anything else... I really need to just call them and see if there's an official response. I'm surprised how quietly this is happening... Where are all the MUFE fanatics?!


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 9, 2015)

Totally just found this thread! I wish they carried more shades in my store! Well... Idk the display is pretty overwhelming as it is, but I wonder how many beautiful shades I'm missing out on because I don't like to blindly buy e/s online. The promo pics never match or do them justice!


----------



## LauraLara (Apr 9, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Totally just found this thread! I wish they carried more shades in my store! Well... Idk the display is pretty overwhelming as it is, but I wonder how many beautiful shades I'm missing out on because I don't like to blindly buy e/s online. The promo pics never match or do them justice!


That's what we're here for  Just ask us for swatches of what we have, makes decisions easier (or worse, because then you want more...)


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Apr 9, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> That's what we're here for  Just ask us for swatches of what we have, makes decisions easier (or worse, because then you want more...)


  It's true! I was just looking at my posts from early on in this thread and laughing because I was _convinced_ I'd only get a trio or two.   ...and now I have eight.


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 9, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> That's what we're here for  Just ask us for swatches of what we have, makes decisions easier (or worse, because then you want more...)









 I just stalked the photo gallery of this thread and added a bunch to my wishlist. I really need to get a medium z-palette. I don't like how you can only get the little palettes in 1, 2, or 3 slots. I'd love a quad. Sigh!


----------



## LauraLara (Apr 9, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I just stalked the photo gallery of this thread and added a bunch to my wishlist. I really need to get a medium z-palette. I don't like how you can only get the little palettes in 1, 2, or 3 slots. I'd love a quad. Sigh!


I was google image searching swatches of the shadows a couple days ago and a picture of my own swatches came up, and I was like "wow... those are so pigmented... I need more..." I can't even look at my OWN swatches of colors I ALREADY have without wanting more  I want to put all of my shadows in a giant fold out palette, I hate digging through all my makeup to try to find all these trios, then not remembering how many I have, then regretting what colors I put together but not wanting to depot and start over... If I had a giant palette I could put them in rainbow order and it would be so amazing... 

  My little cousin was telling me I should make a database on my computer by color, because I already have a database of products I own, but I always end up using single shadows when I have a look in mind because I can't remember what colors I have in my million tiny palettes. It's kind of an awesome idea... Also probably a sign that I'm an addict...


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 9, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> I was google image searching swatches of the shadows a couple days ago and a picture of my own swatches came up, *and I was like "wow... those are so pigmented... I need more..." I can't even look at my OWN swatches of colors I ALREADY have without wanting more * I want to put all of my shadows in a giant fold out palette, I hate digging through all my makeup to try to find all these trios, then not remembering how many I have, then regretting what colors I put together but not wanting to depot and start over... If I had a giant palette I could put them in rainbow order and it would be so amazing...
> 
> My little cousin was telling me I should make a database on my computer by color, because I already have a database of products I own, but I always end up using single shadows when I have a look in mind because I can't remember what colors I have in my million tiny palettes. It's kind of an awesome idea... Also probably a sign that I'm an addict...








 that's hilarious!

My problem with the MUFE shadows is I can never remember the damn names! I've TWICE taken home shadows from sephora to realize.... I already have them. If I could put them in a Z Palette it would be easier to lift the pan and check the shade. 

  I only have 6 MUFE shadows right now... and I couldn't tell ya what colors they are. I want to depot and re-arrange them so bad! Yet... so lazy. I feel ya!

  It would be soo smart to organize like that though. I need to do that. I'd probably use more colors then.


----------



## LauraLara (Apr 9, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> that's hilarious!
> 
> My problem with the MUFE shadows is I can never remember the damn names! I've TWICE taken home shadows from sephora to realize.... I already have them. If I could put them in a Z Palette it would be easier to lift the pan and check the shade.
> 
> ...


That's the whole reason I had to make the database... I can't remember if it was Stars n Rockets or Aquadisiac (might have been both...) but I had bought the same MAC shadow for the third time without realizing I already had it and I'm like, this can't happen...


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 9, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> :lmao:  that's hilarious!   My problem with the MUFE shadows is I can never remember the damn names! I've TWICE taken home shadows from sephora to realize.... I already have them. If I could put them in a Z Palette it would be easier to lift the pan and check the shade.   I only have 6 MUFE shadows right now... and I couldn't tell ya what colors they are. I want to depot and re-arrange them so bad! Yet... so lazy. I feel ya!  It would be soo smart to organize like that though. I need to do that. I'd probably use more colors then.


I'm a label making addict so any palettes I create I label in a way that I can easily see what each shadow is without having to lift the shadows up to find out. With MUFE I also went and found all of the names to go with the numbers because I absolutely HATE the numbering system lol


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 9, 2015)

Do any of you ladies have ME302, Peacock? It's such a beautiful shade!! I'm not sure what type of shade I'd use as a transition, though. Any ideas? I want to get that and two other colors in a trio.  Thanks!!


----------



## LauraLara (Apr 9, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> I'm a label making addict so any palettes I create I label in a way that I can easily see what each shadow is without having to lift the shadows up to find out. With MUFE I also went and found all of the names to go with the numbers because I absolutely HATE the numbering system lol


Ditto! All of mine are labeled with number AND name on the back of each palette.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 10, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Do any of you ladies have ME302, Peacock? It's such a beautiful shade!! I'm not sure what type of shade I'd use as a transition, though. Any ideas? I want to get that and two other colors in a trio.  Thanks!!
> I think I do. Let me take a look and then get back to you.
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *butterflyeyes*
> 
> ...


  I need a label maker. What I did was carefully peel the black sticker off the back of the disposable case the single shadows come in and put them on the back of the trio case. So I can remember the numbers but names would be so much easier. I will post a picture of that when I get back home. I actually have a book that I've listed the numbers of the ones I already own. If I know I'm going shopping I carry it with me to avoid duplicates. However it's happened twice already.


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 10, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I think I do. Let me take a look and then get back to you.


  Awesome, thanks!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 10, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I need a label maker. What I did was carefully peel the black sticker off the back of the disposable case the single shadows come in and put them on the back of the trio case. So I can remember the numbers but names would be so much easier. I will post a picture of that when I get back home. I actually have a book that I've listed the numbers of the ones I already own. If I know I'm going shopping I carry it with me to avoid duplicates. However it's happened twice already.


 After I got my label maker I wondered why I waited so long lol.


----------



## Shars (Apr 14, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I think I do. Let me take a look and then get back to you.
> I need a label maker. *What I did was carefully peel the black sticker off the back of the disposable case the single shadows come in and put them on the back of the trio case.* So I can remember the numbers but names would be so much easier. I will post a picture of that when I get back home. I actually have a book that I've listed the numbers of the ones I already own. If I know I'm going shopping I carry it with me to avoid duplicates. However it's happened twice already.


  Why the heck didn't I think of this? And I already threw away the boxes so I could put my shadows in the trios and reduce space in my suitcase. Ah well, I'll find another way lol.


----------



## LauraLara (Apr 14, 2015)

Shars said:


> Ughhhh why!! I just bought ME302 Peacock and love it. I have to go through my list again and make sure none of the other 100 thousand I want are on this list.   I hate the numbering system too. I remember names over numbers. I'd use a subtle brown shade as a transition and a peachy/beige colour for highlight. That kind of colour you want to keep central. If you want a more heavy eye look, a dark brown would be good. Black may be too much on a lighter skin tone unless that's the look you want. I sometimes would blend a coral or orange shadow between my brow highlight and crease colour.  Why the heck didn't I think of this? And I already threw away the boxes so I could put my shadows in the trios and reduce space in my suitcase. Ah well, I'll find another way lol.


  Right?! I hope I'm wrong and they're just "long term out of stock" or some weird thing I haven't thought of... There are at least three of those that I need.


----------



## Shars (Apr 14, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Right?! I hope I'm wrong and they're just "long term out of stock" or some weird thing I haven't thought of... There are at least three of those that I need.


  Me too. Or maybe they're going to reformulate those particular ones and reissue the same shades. Thing is the ME302 was sold out at IMATS and then I got the last one at their NY boutique on East 12th Street.... I guess time will tell. On a brighter note, I'm now the proud first time owner of 7 new shadows. They're mostly neutral shades as I find a lot of palettes don't have a transition brown or highlight that works for my deeper skintone. On the hunt for more soon


----------



## leahrenae (Apr 20, 2015)

Shars said:


> NARS CS over the phone is definitely better than their online counterparts! Shipping is faster too!


  really?! I HAAATE Nars' shipping online. may have to start ordering over the phone


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 20, 2015)

leahrenae said:


> really?! I HAAATE Nars' shipping online. may have to start ordering over the phone


I've only ordered online once last year for the ITA Brush....all of my other orders have been over the phone. I didn't have a bad experience with my online order but I rather order over the phone because their reps are just that amazing


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 20, 2015)

I found a link to upcoming MUFE products. The glosses, bronzers, the 2 shadow palettes and a few new shades I didn't know were coming up.  http://www.beautystat.com/site/makeup/review-swatches-make-up-for-ever-summer-2015-collection-artist-plexi-glosses-pro-bronze-compacts-artist-palettes-new-aqua-matic-rouge-lip-colors/


----------



## LauraLara (Apr 20, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> http://www.beautystat.com/site/makeup/review-swatches-make-up-for-ever-summer-2015-collection-artist-plexi-glosses-pro-bronze-compacts-artist-palettes-new-aqua-matic-rouge-lip-colors/


wtf can I get BREAK please? (sorry for the language!) I thought I was finally done spending money but you KNOW I need the new aqua rouge waterproof lip colors. That's my foam party lipstick right there. I thought I was going to die when they discontinued the raspberry.


----------



## LauraLara (Apr 20, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> http://www.beautystat.com/site/makeup/review-swatches-make-up-for-ever-summer-2015-collection-artist-plexi-glosses-pro-bronze-compacts-artist-palettes-new-aqua-matic-rouge-lip-colors/


Any idea what "summer" means? Maybe June?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 20, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Any idea what "summer" means? Maybe June?


The only thing I've received an email so far is the Plexi glosses and I think they will be available to everyone on May 2nd. I ordered a few that should be coming before the end of this week.


----------



## LauraLara (Apr 20, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> The only thing I've received an email so far is the Plexi glosses and I think they will be available to everyone on May 2nd. I ordered a few that should be coming before the end of this week.


Yay! so maybe sooner!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 20, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Yay! so maybe sooner!


 It's possible. They usually send a pro preview email that gives backstage cardholders a one-day preview sale day about a week or so before it becomes available to everyone. I went back to look at my emails to make sure I didn't overlook some of these other items but I don't think I did unless I deleted them. Of course they don't necessarily do it for every new product but they do it a lot.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 20, 2015)

MUFE plexi gloss Back row, starting with the dark color, left to right, 502P, 500, 208P, 201 Left to right, 203P, 302P, 103, 105P  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











  Oops. Posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 21, 2015)

The Artist Palettes are up on Sephora for those interested. Not sure if that was something some of you were looking for


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 21, 2015)

Not something I was looking for but definitely something I want, lol!


----------



## LauraLara (Apr 22, 2015)

Just bought the two new Aqua rouge lip colors! They're up at sephora! I also got my last three (right? I'm done now?) artist shadows, eggshell, apricot and mandarin. Mandarin is prettier in person than I expected but apricot is kind of more dusky and brick like than the delicate pastel orange I was hoping for. In fact, apricot and mandarin look identical with different finishes. Anyway, I'm DONE buying artist shadows unless marshmallow and that baby blue come back.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 22, 2015)

When I got up this afternoon and the code was still working I quickly chucked the MUFE neutral palette my basket and hotfooted it to checkout. I'm surprised I only had one of the colors already in the palette. Celestial Earth.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 22, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> When I got up this afternoon and the code was still working I quickly chucked the MUFE neutral palette my basket and hotfooted it to checkout. I'm surprised I only had one of the colors already in the palette. Celestial Earth.


  That's the only one I have, too.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 22, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> That's the only one I have, too.


  I think we all bought Celestial Earth because of @elegant-one during the last sale.


----------



## Shars (Apr 23, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> When I got up this afternoon and the code was still working I quickly chucked the MUFE neutral palette my basket and hotfooted it to checkout. I'm surprised I only had one of the colors already in the palette. Celestial Earth.


  Awww yayyy!! I can't wait to see your swatches if you get a chance. I almost put that and the colour one in my cart (along with other things) when I saw the code was still working but then I remembered how much money I spent on makeup in the last two weeks


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 28, 2015)

Shars said:


> Awww yayyy!! I can't wait to see your swatches if you get a chance. I almost put that and the colour one in my cart (along with other things) when I saw the code was still working but then I remembered how much money I spent on makeup in the last two weeks


  I post swatches tomorrow. My initial thoughts are as follows. The packaging is amazing. I can't believe I'm about to say that a cardboard palette feels luxe. It has that "quality" weight you usually get with higher end products. Like I said In the Sephora thread I can see myself taking this an my Sonia Kashuk matte palette for a weekend away and having everything I need for easy to dramatic neutral looks.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 28, 2015)

Quick swatches, wonderful palette. Nude 9 pan eye palette


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 29, 2015)

Ernie said:


>


  That black is INSANE and its not even MATTE!!!!


----------



## Shars (Apr 30, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I post swatches tomorrow. My initial thoughts are as follows. The packaging is amazing. I can't believe I'm about to say that a cardboard palette feels luxe. It has that "quality" weight you usually get with higher end products. Like I said In the Sephora thread I can see myself taking this an my Sonia Kashuk matte palette for a weekend away and having everything I need for easy to dramatic neutral looks.


  Oh that's good to hear for sure! Is it only the coloured one that's LE? On Sephora's website it's the only one with the LE annotation.


----------



## Ernie (May 2, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> That black is INSANE and its not even MATTE!!!!


 Correct! This whole set is gorgeous !


----------



## trina27 (May 17, 2015)

So my collection is now up to 21...and I'm trying to decide on an empty palette for them. I am not particularly close to an MUFE boutique, but I could call an order in.  

  First, does anyone know of a site that gives the dimensions of MUFE's empty palettes?

  Second, without knowing the dimensions, I am leaning towards the "L" size I think...the one that has an insert available for 10 pans. Although I don't think I would use the insert...but I am wondering without the insert how many pans that size palette holds?

  To be honest, I am still considering a Z-palette just because of the window so I can see what is in it without opening but the MUFE palette may be more sturdy?

  Any input? What do you have your artist shadows in?


----------



## colormefab (May 17, 2015)

trina27 said:


> So my collection is now up to 21...and I'm trying to decide on an empty palette for them. I am not particularly close to an MUFE boutique, but I could call an order in.
> 
> First, does anyone know of a site that gives the dimensions of MUFE's empty palettes?
> 
> ...


  So, I dont  know any dimensions of the MUFE palette but I believe the XL palette holds 28+. I originally purchased the large Z- palette to store mine because Sephora is constantly out of stock of the MUFE palette and I dont have a MUFE boutique near me. I finally got my hands on the MUFE palette(kicking myself for not buying two) one day when it snuck back in stock. The MUFE palette is a better value and more functional than the Z-palette even though its not as cute. With the Z- palette, I was forcing my 15 shadows in and the magnet is not as strong and sturdy as the MUFE which is bothersome when I want to travel, especially  since the shadows are so creamy and susceptible to so many dents and nicks. Also, you get a wayyy better value for the MUFE palette. The MUFE palette was $14, holds almost double the Z- palette  which is $20 and is much sturdier. The only drawback to the MUFE palette for me is the fact that because it holds more, its a little heavier and bigger which isnt a deal breaker, its just not as attractive on my vanity.


----------



## trina27 (May 17, 2015)

colormefab said:


> So, I dont  know any dimensions of the MUFE palette but I believe the XL palette holds 28+. I originally purchased the large Z- palette to store mine because Sephora is constantly out of stock of the MUFE palette and I dont have a MUFE boutique near me. I finally got my hands on the MUFE palette(kicking myself for not buying two) one day when it snuck back in stock. The MUFE palette is a better value and more functional than the Z-palette even though its not as cute. With the Z- palette, I was forcing my 15 shadows in and the magnet is not as strong and sturdy as the MUFE which is bothersome when I want to travel, especially  since the shadows are so creamy and susceptible to so many dents and nicks. Also, you get a wayyy better value for the MUFE palette. The MUFE palette was $14, holds almost double the Z- palette  which is $20 and is much sturdier. The only drawback to the MUFE palette for me is the fact that because it holds more, its a little heavier and bigger which isnt a deal breaker, its just not as attractive on my vanity.


  Thanks so much! Sounds like I will call an MUFE boutique. I will probably get 2 Ls rather than one XL.  I was looking thru some earlier pages in this thread and it seems like the L will hold 18. So if I get 2, maybe I will stop myself at 36 total pans!  I have enough still on my "wish" list that I may go over the 28 that would fit in one XL!


----------



## makeup-addicted (May 20, 2015)

where did you purchase the palette?


----------



## trina27 (May 21, 2015)

makeup-addicted said:


> where did you purchase the palette?


  I called the MUFE Boutique at Northpark Center in Dallas, Texas.

  Technically they are only about an hour to an hour and 15 minutes away from me.

  Realistically, I never make it over there. And it would be 3 gallons of gas in my truck each way.

  I ordered 2 "Large" palettes, no inserts. The palettes are listed on the website at $13 each. However, with tax and shipping, my total ended up being $36.xx. So the shipping cost does "hurt" a little bit but really...cheaper than gas to drive over there.

  Oh, and the SA at the boutique confirmed the L holds 10 with the insert or 18 without while the XL (as confirmed above) holds 18 with the insert or 28 without.


----------



## TwiggyPop (May 21, 2015)

I just went on a week long bender with Sephora and MAC and the one thing I forgot that I needed was another palette. Thanks for the reminder. There goes my no-buy for a month! Haha.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 23, 2015)




----------



## trina27 (May 23, 2015)

pretty!

  Which are the middle 3 shades?


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 23, 2015)

trina27 said:


> pretty!
> 
> Which are the middle 3 shades?


  It's the MUFE Artist Palette Volume 1. The nudes.
  l=r ME 644 Iced Brown, D562 Taupe Platinum, S 556 Taupe Gray


----------



## trina27 (May 26, 2015)

Whoohoo! Got my palettes today! (I do live close-ish to the boutique I ordered from.)

  Whoa, the magnet is *strong*.

  I am moving my pans from the trio containers and will try and take a pic tomorrow!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 15, 2015)

Are we still loving these!!!??? Yes, No?  I AM! I am going to do a purge of some of my shadows that just don't live up to these bad boys.  That way I won't feel quite so guilty when I slurge on some more.  I rarely reach for any other shadows now except some of my MAC and UD staples.  These shadows are glorious! Going to rock a peachy-pink shade on the lid (D750) tomorrow for the Theme Makeup Thread's "PINK WEEK"!  WooHoo!


----------



## LauraLara (Jun 15, 2015)

PixieDancer said:


> Are we still loving these!!!??? Yes, No?  I AM! I am going to do a purge of some of my shadows that just don't live up to these bad boys.  That way I won't feel quite so guilty when I slurge on some more.  I rarely reach for any other shadows now except some of my MAC and UD staples.  These shadows are glorious! Going to rock a peachy-pink shade on the lid (D750) tomorrow for the Theme Makeup Thread's "PINK WEEK"!  WooHoo!


  I'm still loving these


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 15, 2015)

PixieDancer said:


> *Are we still loving these!!!??? *Yes, No?  I AM! I am going to do a purge of some of my shadows that just don't live up to these bad boys.  That way I won't feel quite so guilty when I slurge on some more.  I rarely reach for any other shadows now except some of my MAC and UD staples.  These shadows are glorious! Going to rock a peachy-pink shade on the lid (D750) tomorrow for the Theme Makeup Thread's "PINK WEEK"!  WooHoo!


  Hell YES!!!!


----------



## Queenesq (Jun 16, 2015)

PixieDancer said:


> Are we still loving these!!!??? Yes, No?  I AM! I am going to do a purge of some of my shadows that just don't live up to these bad boys.  That way I won't feel quite so guilty when I slurge on some more.  I rarely reach for any other shadows now except some of my MAC and UD staples.  These shadows are glorious! Going to rock a peachy-pink shade on the lid (D750) tomorrow for the Theme Makeup Thread's "PINK WEEK"!  WooHoo!


  Yes Ma'am - emphatically!  I love my MUFE shadows including the neutral palette that came out this Spring.   So far this year the only e/s I've bought are my MUFE shadows (singles and the palette) and the KVD shadow & light e/s palette.  I hope MUFE releases more palettes for the Fall.


----------



## candyrivera (Jun 17, 2015)

Just curious... Has anyone here depotted, or tried to depot the new artist palettes? I'm too scared to try, the shadows are so soft. I couldn't find anything when I searched for it.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 17, 2015)

candyrivera said:


> Just curious... Has anyone here depotted, or tried to depot the new artist palettes? I'm too scared to try, the shadows are so soft. I couldn't find anything when I searched for it.


I don't have that palette but are you sure the shadows aren't just held in the palette by magnet like they are in the 30 yrs palette? Might not be but it would be great if that were the case


----------



## novocainedreams (Jun 18, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> I don't have that palette but are you sure the shadows aren't just held in the palette by magnet like they are in the 30 yrs palette? Might not be but it would be great if that were the case


  Unfortunately these palettes are not magnetized like to 20 years or the holiday artist case, I saw a review where someone mentioned it.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 18, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Unfortunately these palettes are not magnetized like to 20 years or the holiday artist case, I saw a review where someone mentioned it.


Oh ok. I skipped the other palettes because I have the 30 year one and a large palette that only has 10 shadows in it right now...although I definitely plan on getting a lot more of these shadows. I just wasn't sure if every palette of theirs came with removable shadows or if they made depotting a hassle. I wonder if the shadows are glued down to a cardboard base or if it's plastic...in which case I imagine the normal heat method of the alcohol method would work for removal. Just not sure if the palette itself will survive if it's glued to a cardboard base.


----------



## candyrivera (Jun 19, 2015)

I wish they were magnetized! I don't think I'm brave enough to try and depot them just yet. If I ever do, I'll report back.


----------



## Queenesq (Jul 30, 2015)

I have several single MUFE shadows and I use the MUFE metal palettes. The palettes are magnetized.  You can get them at Sephora or MUFE.


----------



## colormefab (Nov 12, 2015)

So don't kill me guys.. I have an off-topic question. Does anyone have a MUFE pro card? They're releasing a limited edition artist shadow collector's  set that I need but its MUFe online exclusive..no Sephora.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 12, 2015)

colormefab said:


> So don't kill me guys.. I have an off-topic question. Does anyone have a MUFE pro card? They're releasing a limited edition artist shadow collector's  set that I need but its MUFe online exclusive..no Sephora.


I have one but usually sets like that aren't pro card eligible. We may have exclusive presale access but that's about it. Much like the 30/30/30 palette where we were given first shot at it but no discount.


----------



## colormefab (Nov 12, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> I have one but usually sets like that aren't pro card eligible. We may have exclusive presale access but that's about it. Much like the 30/30/30 palette where we were given first shot at it but no discount.


Thanks for the info! I guess working for Sephora has spoiled me. I don't want to pay full price for anything! Might have to bite the bullet for this one because I missed out on the 30/30/30 original palette.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 12, 2015)

colormefab said:


> Thanks for the info! I guess working for Sephora has spoiled me. I don't want to pay full price for anything! Might have to bite the bullet for this one because I missed out on the 30/30/30 original palette.


It would be nice if pro card holders could get a little bit of a discount on it but sometimes the set is cheaper than what pros would pay anyway. That was the case with the 30/30/30 palette. Recreating it using the pro discount would still cost more than the box set did so I jumped on it. That and the fact that I love the MUFE shadows...especially the reformulated ones.


----------



## colormefab (Nov 12, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> It would be nice if pro card holders could get a little bit of a discount on it but sometimes the set is cheaper than what pros would pay anyway. That was the case with the 30/30/30 palette. Recreating it using the pro discount would still cost more than the box set did so I jumped on it. That and the fact that I love the MUFE shadows...especially the reformulated ones.


Its hard being a junkie sometimes. I looked at the palette and I already have 5 or 6 of the ones in it already but I still feel like I need it because those shadows are my absolute favorite formula of shadows.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 12, 2015)

colormefab said:


> So don't kill me guys.. I have an off-topic question. Does anyone have a MUFE pro card? They're releasing a limited edition artist shadow collector's  set that I need but its MUFe online exclusive..no Sephora.


  Is there a link to that info? I'd like to get a look at it. This made me go to the MUFE site and I didn't know they were making is possible to buy from them directly. That's great!


----------



## colormefab (Nov 12, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Is there a link to that info? I'd like to get a look at it. This made me go to the MUFE site and I didn't know they were making is possible to buy from them directly. That's great!


I don't have a link. I saw it on a IG post- trendmood posted it.


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 12, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Is there a link to that info? I'd like to get a look at it. This made me go to the MUFE site and I didn't know they were making is possible to buy from them directly. That's great!


  Yeah, they opened their online shop earlier this year.  





colormefab said:


> So don't kill me guys.. I have an off-topic question. Does anyone have a MUFE pro card? They're releasing a limited edition artist shadow collector's  set that I need but its MUFe online exclusive..no Sephora.


  What info do you have on it?  I saw nothing on their website, nor anything on their Twitter, Facebook, or Instagram. (I don't know if they're on Snapchat. It doesn't seem like they are.)


----------



## colormefab (Nov 12, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> Yeah, they opened their online shop earlier this year. What info do you have on it?  I saw nothing on their website, nor anything on their Twitter, Facebook, or Instagram. (I don't know if they're on Snapchat. It doesn't seem like they are.)


  I saw this on a post on IG from trend moods. It's suppose to be a cyber Monday exclusive item.


----------



## sss215 (Nov 17, 2015)

colormefab said:


> So don't kill me guys.. I have an off-topic question. Does anyone have a MUFE pro card? They're releasing a limited edition artist shadow collector's  set that I need but its MUFe online exclusive..no Sephora.


  I'll be checking the MUFE site on cyber Monday then!


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 17, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> Yeah, they opened their online shop earlier this year. What info do you have on it?  I saw nothing on their website, nor anything on their Twitter, Facebook, or Instagram. (I don't know if they're on Snapchat. It doesn't seem like they are.)





sss215 said:


> I'll be checking the MUFE site on cyber Monday then!


  I found a post about it here http://www.beingmelody.com/2015/11/14/make-up-for-ever-artist-eyeshadow-collectors-palette-available-cyber-monday/  Hopefully I can pick it up! I definitely regret not picking up the first one!


----------



## sss215 (Nov 17, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> I found a post about it here http://www.beingmelody.com/2015/11/14/make-up-for-ever-artist-eyeshadow-collectors-palette-available-cyber-monday/  Hopefully I can pick it up! I definitely regret not picking up the first one!


  thanks for the link! I actually like this one better, especially since it's based on popular shades. I may have a good amount of them already- so all I need to do is grab what I don't. I liked the original anniversary set, but this set is more useful for me.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 17, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> I found a post about it here http://www.beingmelody.com/2015/11/14/make-up-for-ever-artist-eyeshadow-collectors-palette-available-cyber-monday/  Hopefully I can pick it up! I definitely regret not picking up the first one!


I don't need this but I'll probably get it lol. I went through the list and noticed I only have the 4 that are repeated in the 30 year palette (which I love using and was well worth the money) and one other one that I got during the pro's presale so 5 out of 30 makes it worth buying. :fluffy:


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 17, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> I found a post about it here http://www.beingmelody.com/2015/11/14/make-up-for-ever-artist-eyeshadow-collectors-palette-available-cyber-monday/  Hopefully I can pick it up! I definitely regret not picking up the first one!


  Yay, thank you!


----------



## MaryJane (Nov 18, 2015)

The collector's palette is an amazing deal. $280 is a lot to pay at once for shadows but it comes to less than $10/shadow - less than half of what a single shadow costs. I went through the list of colors in the palette and compared it to my MUFE stash. I already have 13 of the colors. 

  On a different note, I wish MUFE would just give the colors actual names - I can't keep track of the numbers. I know I've bought the same color more than once b/c I couldn't remember the number.

  Is this a Black Friday or Cyber Monday Deal? I've see both mentioned.


----------



## colormefab (Nov 18, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Hopefully I can pick it up! I definitely regret not picking up the first one!


  The is actually very helpful! Most of the ones im interested in, I already own. There are only a few that I would need to get spearately. Thanks for this.


----------



## sss215 (Nov 18, 2015)

MaryJane said:


> The collector's palette is an amazing deal. $280 is a lot to pay at once for shadows but it comes to less than $10/shadow - less than half of what a single shadow costs. I went through the list of colors in the palette and compared it to my MUFE stash. I already have 13 of the colors.   On a different note, I wish MUFE would just give the colors actual names - I can't keep track of the numbers. I know I've bought the same color more than once b/c I couldn't remember the number.  Is this a Black Friday or Cyber Monday Deal? I've see both mentioned.


  Sephora.com has the names associated with the numbers


----------



## MaryJane (Nov 18, 2015)

sss215 said:


> Sephora.com has the names associated with the numbers


 
  Thanks, I know that. When I made the comment, I meant that I wish they had the names on the back of the shadow and not just the number and that the names were on the MUFE site as well. It's a bit of a hassle to have to look up the numbers.


----------



## Shars (Nov 18, 2015)

MaryJane said:


> Thanks, I know that. When I made the comment, I meant that I wish they had the names on the back of the shadow and not just the number and that the names were on the MUFE site as well. It's a bit of a hassle to have to look up the numbers.


  I agree. And I'm more prone to remember the name of a shadow than it's number.


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 18, 2015)

MaryJane said:


> Thanks, I know that. When I made the comment, I meant that I wish they had the names on the back of the shadow and not just the number and that the names were on the MUFE site as well. It's a bit of a hassle to have to look up the numbers.


  Names ARE on the MUFE site.


----------



## MaryJane (Nov 18, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> Names ARE on the MUFE site.


  I wasn't aware of that. I know when I checked in the past, they weren't.  I'll rephrase my original comment - I wish they had the names on the actual shadows and packaging. This would make shopping in the Sephora or the MUFE stores much easier (at least for me). It's much easier for me to remember that I have 'Golden Brown' than it is to remember if I have M100, D122, I515. It's great that the names are on the websites but that doesn't do me much good when I'm in the store.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 18, 2015)

MaryJane said:


> I wasn't aware of that. I know when I checked in the past, they weren't.  I'll rephrase my original comment - I wish they had the names on the actual shadows and packaging. This would make shopping in the Sephora or the MUFE stores much easier (at least for me). It's much easier for me to remember that I have 'Golden Brown' than it is to remember if I have M100, D122, I515. It's great that the names are on the websites but that doesn't do me much good when I'm in the store.


Although I completely understand what you're saying (took me awhile to get used to the numbers) but you can keep a running list on your phone if that would help when going to make purchases in store. I personally label all of my MUFE shadows with the names and the numbers in the palette that they are in (because I prefer to be able to see them without having to look at the back of the shadow). It's not necessarily ideal but it's an option.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 23, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> I found a post about it here http://www.beingmelody.com/2015/11/...ow-collectors-palette-available-cyber-monday/  Hopefully I can pick it up! I definitely regret not picking up the first one!



Thanks for this.  I have a few of these.  I'll have to think about this.  I don't have much time to do so.


----------



## colormefab (Nov 30, 2015)

So my information was wrong. This set is available at Sephora online!


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 11, 2016)

are you guys still loving the shadows?  Any faves?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 12, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> are you guys still loving the shadows?  Any faves?



I do!!! 
*runs to get palettes*
These are the ones that I love the most

D830 Black Rose
D308 Aquatic Khaki
I606 Pinky Earth
I544 Pink Granite
ME654 Cauldron
ME728 ?
M846 Morello Cherry
I628 Reptile
I340 Lime Green
ME230 Peacock
D652 Celestial Earth
ME828 Garnet Black
ME310 Fir Tree Green
M928 Eggplant
ME930 Black Purple
D104 Black Diamond
ME624 Black Gold
M738 Auburn
 This is just from my single pans. I didn't even bother to grab the palettes that I own.


----------



## colormefab (Dec 13, 2016)

Of course! They're still (in my humble opinion) some of the best formulas on the market.

I'll have to check my stash for my faves specifically but I do love the Diamond and the Matte formulas.

*will update later*


----------



## sagehen (Dec 14, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> I do!!!
> *runs to get palettes*
> These are the ones that I love the most
> 
> ...



This is a good set of faves. Curious - how do you use Fir Tree Green (ME310)? I could use some inspiration.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 14, 2016)

sagehen said:


> This is a good set of faves. Curious - how do you use Fir Tree Green (ME310)? I could use some inspiration.



The last time I used it I actually used it for a green smokey eye. You know the simple stuff. Black base and Fir Tree Green over that.  I've also used it in the outer v of look that had Lime Green (I340) as the lid color. Also looks good with I324 Bronze Khaki and believe it or not ME930 Black Purple.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 19, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> The last time I used it I actually used it for a green smokey eye. You know the simple stuff. Black base and Fir Tree Green over that.  I've also used it in the outer v of look that had Lime Green (I340) as the lid color. Also looks good with I324 Bronze Khaki and believe it or not ME930 Black Purple.


Thank you for this. I like all of these options, and believe me I will be trying it with ME930.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 26, 2016)

thanks for the info I think I'm going to start grabbing these.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 28, 2016)

I picked up 3 new ones during a trade show.  I will post names and numbers in a bit.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 28, 2016)

I ignored MUFE at the trade show when I went. In retrospect I should have stopped to at least SEE all of their shadows and the new lipstick. I can't figure out which Sephora carries them all.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 29, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> I ignored MUFE at the trade show when I went. In retrospect I should have stopped to at least SEE all of their shadows and the new lipstick. I can't figure out which Sephora carries them all.



MUFE is one of favorite brands and as such it was my first stop at the trade show out here. I can't wait for them to come back next year. They didn't have the lipsticks with them and I have my eyes on a few more. Not to mention that there are still a few eye shadows missing from my collection.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 30, 2016)

hehehehe  will you end up with all of the shadows? 

How do you feel about there hd ultra foundation? 



DILLIGAF said:


> MUFE is one of favorite brands and as such it was my first stop at the trade show out here. I can't wait for them to come back next year. They didn't have the lipsticks with them and I have my eyes on a few more. Not to mention that there are still a few eye shadows missing from my collection.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 31, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> hehehehe  will you end up with all of the shadows?
> 
> How do you feel about there hd ultra foundation?



I don't think I will have all but I'm sure to come pretty close. lol
I've not tried the HD Ultra foundation. I've not strayed from NARS for years. I've dabbled in a couple of drugstore formulas but that's it. I was matched in the new formulation but I never bothered to grab it.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 10, 2017)

Nars and MUFE are right up there for me.


----------

